# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  + de 70 chats en sursis d'eutha le 17 mai à Bethune (62)

## BOURLE CAROLINE

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* divers
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 ce matin je ne vais pas vous remonter le moral nuit blanche hier je suis allée faire des photos a béthune et je me suis occupé des minous et voila vous comprendrez en regardant les photos ci dessous l'ampleur du desastre si besoin de renseignements n'hésitez pas ils sont en surcharge chatteries bondées des chats en stress qui perdent leur poil c une catastrophe aujourd'hui des euthas sont prévues peut etre dans ceux que je pris en photos ya plus le choix il faut vider si solution pour un de ces malheureux prévoir une quarantaine merci d'avance pour eux !!!!
ils ont entre un et cinq ans environs pour les sexes je vais essayer de completer plus tard beaucoup d'ecailles de tortues et de tricolores donc femelles !!!! il en manque certainement dans le nombre j'ai du en rater malheureusement !!!!

1 - femelle (gestante) sociable OPTION ASS COEUR DE FELINS MANQUE FA *FRAIS PAYES (Tocquyna)
*


2 - femelle sociable SORTIE



3 - femelle longs poils trés sociable *RESERVEE (Smudgyupsy* *ASCA) SORTIE LE 12 MAI 2012
*


4 - femelle (gestante) sociable RESERVEE COEUR DE FELINS SORTIE LE 12 MAI 2012



5 - femelle sociable RESERVE ASSOCIATION SSAD PART EN FA SAMEDI CHEZ OLIVIA SORTIE LE 12 MAI 2012



6 - femelle sociable SORTIE ASSOCIATION ASCA LE 12 MAI 2012



7 - male longs poils un peu timide*RESERVE (les amis de Neo) SORTIE
*


8 - male trés gentil avec coryza RESERVE POUR COEUR DE FELIN MANQUE FA DE QUARANTAINE ET COVOITURAGE SUR DARDILLY



9 - MALE sociable SORTI



10 - male sociable SI SOLUTION FRAIS DE SORTIE PAYES PAR Madame PALCAL DELBOS
MANQUE ASSO ET FA OU ADOPTANT



11 - male un peu timide *RESERVE LA CHATOUNNERIE sort MARDI 15 80 EUROS DE DONS DE ISABELLE75*



12 - male un peu timide FRAIS DE SORTIE PAYES PAR BUDDICA
MANQUE ASSO + FA OU ADOPTANT



13 - males un peu timide FRAIS DE SORTIE PAYES PAR BUDDICA
MANQUE ASSO + FA OU ADOPTANTS



14 - male un peu timide FRAIS PAYES PAR MADAME BRIAND JOELLE 
MANQUE FA ET ASSO OU ADOPTANTS



15 - femelle trés sociable pas stérilisée SORTIE EN ADOPTION par madame RENAULT LE 12 MAI 2012



16 - femelle timide (gestante) RESERVEE LA CHATOUNNERIE SORTIE MARDI 15 MAI ADOPTION DIRECTE (Madame nadine janiaut prend les frais de sortie et les autres frais a prévoir a sa charge + 50 euros de don de mme jacqueline LIMOUSIN sur FB)



17 - femelle sociable la fifille est stérilisée -EN BELGIQUE PISTE D'ADOPTION *SORTIE
*


cette petite trico est en soin chez moi !!!

18 - femelle en soins chez moi et je pense qu'on va l'adopter !!!! *ADOPTEE PAR CAROLINE
*


19



20 - femelle sociable - *RESERVEE (la chatounerie) SORT MARDI 15 MAI** (40 euros de dons de FARADAY et 20 euros d'ISABELLE75)
*


21 - male sociable (a voir car c yvette qui le soigne et elle a un coup de coeur pour lui) -*DON DE 30 EUROS DE FARADAY ET 30 EUROS DE JOSETTE (AMIE D'ISABELLE75)
*


22 - male poils mi longs un peu timide (légére perte de poils) FRAIS DE SORTIE PRIS EN CHARGE PAR WINNIE77
MANQUE ASSO ET FA OU ADOPTANT



23 - femelle en mauvaise santé *SORTIE 
*


24 - male sociable OPTION RESERVATION ASS kABOULI KATS
MANQUE FA DE QUARANTAINE ET DES DONS POUR LA MISE EN REGLE AVANT SORTI



25 - male poils mi long un peu timide (légére perte de poils)



26 - male sociable *RESERVE* (par Me ROUSSEAU d'Amiens, par contre il faut trouver un fa de quarantaine) et voir previsite SORTI LE 12 MAI 2012



27 - femelle (perte de poils importante *RESERVEE SORTIE LE 12 MAIS PAR LES AMIS DE NEO
*


28 - male timide ADOPTE AU REFUGE CET APRES MIDI



29 - male *EUTHA*



30 - male *EUTHA
*


31 - RESERVE COEUR DE FELINS *SORTIE*



32 - femelle sociable *RESERVE (Smudgyupsy ASCA) en fin de compte c la femelle qui a perdu c bébé sortie LE 12 MAI 2012*



33 - male *EUTHA
*


34



35 - MALE *EUTHA
*


36 - MALE SOCIABLE RESERVE POUR SOLENN13(FRAIS DE SORTIE REGLE PAR MME JOELLE BRIAND ET 30 EUROS DE DONS DE BETRAVROUGE)
MANQUE ASSO POUR COUVRIR LA SORTIE ET FA DE QUARANTAINE DE TROIS SEMAINE PLUS COVOIT POUR GENEVE



37 - MALE SOCIABLE OPTION RESERVATION ASS KABOULI KATS
60 EUROS DE DONS DE POLKA67
MANQUE FA DE QUARANTAINE




38 - MALE SOCIABLE les FRAIS DE SORTIE PEUVENT ETRE PRIS EN CHARGE PAR CHACHA 31 SI SOLUTION POUR LUI 



39 - MALE SOCIABLE RESERVE POUR LA MAMAN DE SOLENN13 a GENEVE 
MANQUE FA DE QUARANTAINE DE TROIS SEMAINES
ET COVOITURAGE VERS GENEVE



40 - MALE SOCIABLE*RESERVE (Smudgyupsy ASCA) SORTI LE 12 MAI 2012
*


41 - MALE SOCIABLE (normalement castré a vérifier) 
MANQUE ASSO ET FA OU ADOPTANTS



42 - MALE sociable 
MANQUE ASSO ET FA OU ADOPTANT



43 - male sociable SORTI PAR L ASSOCIATION COEUR DE FELINS LE 12 MAI 2012



44 - male sociable *RESERVE SORTI*



45 - male sociable *SORTI* 



46 - male sociable surnommé joufflu CASTRE un vrai pot de colle !!!! SORTI


47 - male SORTI LE 12 MAI ASSOCIATION ASCA



48 - male sociable (doublon 54)



49 - Male un peu timide (doublon 54)



50 - males *EUTHA*



51 - males *EUTHA
*


52 - male *EUTHA
*


53 - Male *EUTHA
*


54 - male *EUTHA
*



55 - Male c JESUS le petit miraculé SORTI LE 12 MAI 2012 EN URGENCE POUR SOINS IL EST CHEZ ADLOU 


56 - femelles (normalement stérilisée a vérifier) sociable LA TRICO EST RESERVE PAR SYDNEY21 FRAIS DE SORTIE PAYES PAR madame PASCAL DELBOS 
MANQUE COVOITURAGE VERS CLERMONT (60)

pour la 56 tigree Je vais voir si ça n'est pas cette fifille dcd a la place de la 74
MANQUE ASSO ET FA OU ADOPTANT



57 - femelle (normalement stérilisée a vérifier) sociable je regarderai lundi si ça n'est pas elle dcd a la place de la 74 car s'était une tigrée et blanc 
DON DE 50 EUROS DE MADAME JACQUELINE LIMOUSIN
MANQUE ASSO ET FA OU ADOPTANT




58 - femelle (normalement stérilisée a verifier) trés sociable *RESERVEE (Smudgyupsy ASCA) SORTIE LE 12 MAI 2012
*


59 - femelle (normalement stérilisée a vérifier) sociable *ADOPTEE DIRECTEMENT AU REFUGE LE 7 MAI
*


60 - femelle (normalement stérilisée a vérifier) sociable *SORTIE* 



61 - femelle (en premier plan noire c la 70) la blanche et tigrée c la 74



62 - femelle (normalement stérilisée a vérifier) sociable*RESERVEE (sydney21 asso assistance aux felins diepois) SORTI*



63 - male CASTRE sociable *RESERVE (bubulle) SORTI*



64 - femelle (normalement stérilisée a vérifier) sociable *ADOPTEE DIRECTEMENT AU REFUGE* 



65 - femelles (normalement stérilisées a vérifier) noire et blanche longs poils sociables 
*LA TIGREE ET BLANCHE EST SORTIE 
*n'oublions pas sa copine noire et blanche *RESERVEE SORTIE*




66 DOUBLON AVEC LA 60

67 - femelle (normalement stérilisée a vérifier) trés timide FRAIS PAYES PAR MADAME BRIAND JOELLE RESERVEE ASSOCIATION ASCA SORTIE LE 12 MAI 2012



68 - femelle (normalement stérilisée a verifier) sociable *SORTIE LE 5 MAI
*


69 - femelle (normalement stérilisée a verifier) sociable RESERVEE POUR L ASSOCIATION LES AMIS DE NEO
MANQUE FA



70 - femelle (femelle normalement stérilisée a vérifier) sociable *RESERVEE (Me Lorand de Marseille)* *CHERCHE FA DE QUARANTAINE 2 A 3 SEMAINES** ET COVOITURAGE POUR MARSEILLE
*


71 - femelle (normalement stérilisée a verifier) sociable RESERVEE PAR LA CHATTOUNNERIE SORTIE MARDI 15 MAI



72 - femelle (gestante) sociable *SORTIE* 



73 - femelle (normalement stérilisée a verifier) un gros coup de coeur elle est hyper gentille *SORTIE
*


74 - femelle (normalement stérilisée a verifier) timide
MANQUE ASSO ET FA OU ADOPTANT



75 - femelle (normalement stérilisée a verifier) sociable DOUBLON AVEC LA 73



76 - femelle (normalement stérilisée a verifier) timide *SORTIE
*


77 - femelle (normalement stérilisée a verifier) timide
MANQUE ASSO ET FA OU ADOPTANT



78 - femelle (normalement stérilisée a verifier) un peu de perte de poils (poils mi long) FRAIS PAYES POUR LA MINETTE PAR MADAME POITROT qui voudrait la prendre en fa pour vois si entente avec son minou mais il faudrait une quarantaine la personne habite dans le 92 qui peut aider ????



79 - femelle (normalement stérilisée a verifier) sociable mais un peu peureuse *SORTIE LE 7 MAI*

----------


## hatchiko

*mail de masse envoyé.*

----------


## hatchiko

> Oui, c'est également ce que j'avais subgéré à Caroline en MP, notamment des refuges en RP où pour certains, il y a pas mal d'adoptions.


gaffe, beaucoup euthanasient facilement aussi, et avec les chatons qui arrivent, c'est peut être pas le plus judicieux :S




le lien vers la page facebook, les chats y sont numérotés: 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...8737839&type=3

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

merci hatchiko c tout a fait ça !!!! 

les frais de sortie sont de 45 euros pour un male castré  identifié  et primo vacciné

                                   55 euros pour une femelle  stérilisée  identifiée  et primo vaccinée

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

les soins a prévoir sont essentiellement pour du coryza pour certains et un complément de déparasitage car celui ci est fait au refuge réguliérement mais le poil a du mal a repousser  je pense que c du au stress  la croisée siam au dessus de la cage a besoin de plus de soins et la petite écaille derriére elle n'a plus de poil sur l'arriére du corps  c urgent pour elles !!! je dois partir cet aprés midi je refais un point ce soir  oui  c a peut de chose pret 78 chats a sortir peut etre un peu plus !!!! oui la plupart sont hyper sociables et ne demandent que des calins c vraiment trop triste  merci de leur venir en aide !!!!

----------


## tara60

j'aimerai préciser à tout le monde qui va récupérer un minou que certains sortis hier ont la teigne.

donc prévoir une 40aine très stricte et les précautions nécessaires dans ce genre de situation.

Tous les chats ne l'ont pas forcément 

si chacun peut prévoir une visite véto très rapidement pour constater ou non la présence de la teigne (en pensant aussi qu'elle pourra se déclarer quelques jours après la sortie)


De plus, les chats ne sont apparemment pas testés, AUCUNE EUTHANASIE NE SERA ACCEPTEE SI LE CHAT EST TESTE POSITIF APRES LA SORTIE,  veuillez prendre vos dispositions au cas où.

Beaucoup içi avons l'habitude des sorties fourrières, moi incluse, içi nous avons affaire à des conditions d'hygiene et de soins pires que dans certaines fourrières.

Je tenais à le préciser même si cela n'aidera pas au sauvetage mais je préfère le dire maintenant qu'après.

----------


## Myrtille54

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn...6707980124263/

l evenement OFFICIEL  sur FB qu Adoptions nord et moi même allons suivre au plus pres !
 si    vous etes sur FB  rejoignez nous

----------


## Raven

> merci beaucoup Raven, oui si tu pouvais rajouter : eutha à partir du 11 mai, ça serait génial


Fait.  :: 





```
[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/52922-de-70-chats-en-sursie-d-eutha-le-11-mai-%C3%A0-Bethune-%2862%29][IMG]http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/397017Sauvetage.png[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## hatchiko

> Merci de ne pas indiquer de date, elle l'ajoutera le jour où le chèque sera utilisé.


*Il est illégal de post dater un chèque, merci donc de ne pas avoir ce genre de propos, ni sur le forum, ni en mp! 





Merci également de respecter le fonctionnement déterminé par les gérants de ce SOS, par respect pour leur travail.*

----------


## lilie78

non je ne connais pas d'assoc. je n'ai pas d'autres animaux actuellement dans mon logement mais je connais les chats et les chiens (malinois). je peux garder jusqu'à adoption, mais s'il y a un souci avec l'animal (mésentente, pas d'acclimatation de la part de l'animal au logement) aurais-je de l'aide?

j'ai 2 spas à proximité de chez moi (Plaisir et Orgeval) penses tu que je peux les solliciter?

Réponse: 



> Quel minou  car on a 2 assos pour la meme  louloute....donc une asso potentiellement ok pour couvrir une  minette





> je ne sais pas lequel choisir, c'est difficile  sur photo. j'en souhaite un sociable, gentil, calme, propre, et qui ne  bouge pas. le physique m'est complètement égal. aurai je l'aide de  l'assoc en cas de pb?
> je peux me déplacer ce weekend sur place sinon.

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

Pas d'eutha cette semaine !!!

----------


## tara60

Après une super nuit de 5h à n'avoir vu défiler que des récap en rouge et bleu et un mal de crâne ce matin, j'aimerai vous faire part de mes réflexions : 

* concernant les 2 sorties à l'arrache de Lille1988 et dont les 2 associations n'avaient pas donné leur accord définitif, nous nous escusons auprès de ces 2 associations et nous demandons aux FA de ne pas faire nimporte quoi: 

 *à l'avenir, les FA ne devront pas sortir les chats SANS L'ACCORD EXPRESS DE LEUR ASSOCIATION.*

J'invite par la même occasion les associations à nous faire parvenir une confirmation de leur réservation sur le sos lui-même, bien sûr pour la réservation officielle auprès du refuge, vous la ferez toujours auprès de Caroline Bourle qui gère les réservations et les sorties au niveau de ce dernier.

* concernant la gestion du sos sur Rescue: 

Caroline mettra à jour les annotations sur les photos puisqu'elle seule y a accés. Elle y inserera aussi de nouvelles photos car tous les chats à sauver n'y sont pas et que de nouvelles entrées ont déjà été constatées.

Pour les récap, nous sommes actuelement 2 ou 3 (ou 4 selon les moments) mais il est très difficile pour nous d'être en permanence devant l'ordinateur.
De plus, nous avons toutes une vie en dehors, nous ne sommes pas des robots rescue ni des salariés de rescue, nous ne faisons que venir en aide à ce sos.

Nous cherchons donc des bonnes volontés qui se découvriraient une âme de gestionnaire et surtout qui auraient pour seul objectif de sauver ces chats de la mort.  Ce n'est pas compliqué, juste un peu d'organisation, de la rigueur, SAVOIR GARDER SON CALME et rester objectif, un papier, un stylo pour noter les modifs à faire et les infos à inserer puis modifier la récap.
Faraday, Adoption Nord, Smudgyupsy et moi même (j'en oubli peut être, désolée) ne pouvont pas être içi 24/24, pour ma part je reprend le boulot demain. Donc quelques heures de votre temps pour aider à la gestion du sos seraient très appréciées et vous serez récompensés lorsque vous verrez les chats sortir.

* concernant la gestion au niveau du refuge : 

c'est Caroline Bourle (et j'espère d'autres personnes sur place) qui s'en charge (réservations et sorties).
Caroline et la directrice du refuge gérent les documents et contrats pour la sortie.


* concernant les frais de sortie :

ceux-ci doivent être réglé soit au refuge si vous vous déplacez en direct soit envoyer/donner à Caroline Bourle.
Chèque à l'ordre du trésor public, veuillez indiquer au dos du chèque pour quel chat et/ou pour quel association vous régler ces frais de sortie.
Veuillez aussi bien nous reprécisez içi lorsque c'est fait.

* concernant les autres dons : 

nous pensons avec Faraday faire une répartition chaque semaine. Nous invitons tous les indépendants/associations à poster leur facture dans le sujet dédié aux sorties et aux nouvelles. Seules les factures pour soins/opérations suite à la sortie seront prises en compte. Les pipettes anti-puce, vermifuge etc... restent à votre charge.
Nous essayerons de faire au mieux pour chacun et nous verserons aussi une participation au refuge dans la mesure du possible car ils en ont grand besoin.

Merci à tous de les aider et faites au mieux pour les sauver 

P.S.: si vous pensez que j'ai écrit de grosses bétises par manque d'info ou autre, je suis ouverte à toutes vos suggestions et conseils.
cela ne servira à rien de s'enerver si vous n'étes pas daccord, il suffit d'en discuter. Je suis totalement novice donc n'hésitez pas à me conseiller.

----------


## lilie78

bonjour, est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner les coordonnées de l'association UPCV ou Myrtille75 (car je ne trouve pas quand j'utilise la fonction recherce, pas l'habitude de ces forums :S) qui pourrait me chapauter pour prendre un chat en accueil. merci d'avance!

----------


## lolobouba

Pour la 65 (noir et blanc) elle sera sortie demain après midi par moi (sur place vers 16h je pense)
Adeline (responsable refuge de Filémon) appelle Yvette demain matin pour voir lequel a le plus besoin d'être sauvé dans ceux qui restent, je lui ramène par la même occasion...

je peux prendre pour qqn si besoin aussi... ma route de retour Béthune, Bapaume, Albert, Corbie, Amiens et Moreuil.

Si qqn peut aider financièrement, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, ca serait un grand soulagement... merci

Merci de me confirmer que c'est bon pour la sortie demain a.m. de la 65 (noir et blanc) 

Réponse 




> Pour savoir si tout est ok pour ton minou, il faut que tu contact Caroline 
> *N° Teléphone :* 0321379980
> *E-mail :* caroregis62@hotmail.fr
> 
> c'est elle qui gère les réservations au niveau du refuge et elle pourra te dire si tu peux la prendre demain aprem
> 
> je rajoute ton covoit dans le récap.
> au niveau des frais de route, je vais regarder sur mappy ce que donne les frais et je te redis .

----------


## caro.

je veux bien mettre à jour la 1ère page, mais quelques questions :

est-il nécessaire de dire par qui a été sorti chaque chat?
on ne peut pas juste mettre "sorti"/réservé/frais payé
sans forcément mettre par qui?
perso je verrai ça plus pratique, mais peut être pas pour vous.


qu'en est-il de la N° 15 ?

Réponse:



> cela serait génial car Caroline n'a pas le temps 
> par contre, il nous manque des infos, comme oui la 15 dont on ne sait pas si adoptée, réservée ou non au refuge.
> 
> sinon ok pour ne pas indiqué qui a pris/réservé le chat, on le met dans notre récap et cela suffit.
> 
> tu pourrais peut être aussi supprimer les photos des chats disparus, maintenant je pense qu'ils peuvent aller reposer en paix 
> 
> en tout cas merci de ta proposition, cela va beaucoup nous/les aider

----------


## caro.

j'ai édité le 1er post, par contre j'ai quand même laissé les noms des asso/particuliers pour les réservations, afin que Caroline n'ait pas à chercher les récapitulatifs.

j'espère que ce sera plus clair.

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

cette semaine je peux vous garantir qu'aucun minou ne sera euthanasié !!!! pour les nouveaux arrivés  je serai d'avis d'attendre un peu pour les mettre afin de faire sortir les plus anciens !!! les euthas se font le vendredi  donc on peu changer la date en mettant le 17 mai !!! j'ai fais un point sur la premiere page  avec les photos si quelqu'un peu controler un peu ça serait sympa !!! je voulais dire également que sandrine a sorti la trico numéro 72 qui était a l'orignie réservée pas l'asso asca  car la stérilisation était urgente rv pris !!! prenez vous un autre loulou a la place ???

----------


## adoptions nord

suite au nettoyage le lien vers la page pour les chats sortis a été supprimé je le remet donc ici http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...28#post1108028

pensez à demander à écrire edit quand votre message peut etre supprimé

----------


## amelinemr2

> euh... c'est quel n°, le Fugace ?????


non non c'est un chat qui est chez caroline, j'ai fait une page de parrainage sur mon site , les gens peuvent choisir et voir ensuite avec caroline

http://www.association-diana.com/par...20caroline.htm

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

je veux absolument la transparence dans tous ce qui est frais de sortie !!!!! les cheques seront a libellé au nom du trésor public avec le numéro du chat qui doit etre sorti noté derriére !!!! vous pouvez également les envoyer directement au refuge mais ils sont assez débordé pour gerer l'administratif  yvette est ok je pense qu'il vaut mieux tout centraliser sinon ça va etre galére  qu'en pensez vous ????
mon adresse  c      caroline BOURLE  5, rue jules GUESDE 62880  VENDIN LE VIEIL

----------


## tara60

> bonjour,
> 
> une amie de quartier Josette veut participer pour un don de 30 euros que j'attribue au n° 21, elle me laisse choisir, elle n'a pas internet, est ce que Yvette du refuge garde ce chat ? car si oui a quel ordre faudra t-il mettre le chèque ? il a bien besoin de dons car il a un oeil voilé et n'a pas l'air bien gros lui aussi.
> 
> Pour les frais de sortie : si je comprend bien il faut faire un premier chèque à l'ordre du Trésor public en indiquant pour quel chat et l'envoyer à Caroline ou au refuge ? (adresse)
> 
> Pour les dons : soins vétos, il faudra donc faire un deuxième chèque à l'ordre de l'association qui aura pris le chat en charge ? où si le chat n'a pas besoin de soins véto vous répartirez le don sur un autre chat qui en aura eu besoin ? (facture véto à l'appui)
> Donc nous attendons d'avoir l'adresse vers qui nous devrons envoyer notre chèque, est ce que j'ai bien compris ce que vous avez noter plus haut ? merci d'avance, isa


Merci à votre amie Josette, Caroline nous dira plus tard si le 21 reste chez yvette mais je le mets dans le récap pour pas oublier.

ensuite, pour les frais de sortie, il faut déjà nous le dire içi puisque c'est avec cela qu'une association pourra se décider à sortir le chat pour lequel vous voulez régler la sortie et ensuite lorsque l'asso et les FA  seront trouvée, vous pourrez envoyer votre chèque à Caroline.

Pour les autres dons, oui il faudra faire un autre chèque selon la répartition qui sera faite ultérieurement en fonction des frais vétérinaires qu'auront eu les chats à leur sortie et cela sur justificatif factures de vétérinaire bien sûr

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

aprés vérification le minou sur les photos 48   49  et 54 est le meme donc je rectifie sur la premiére page il n'est plus là !!! 

j'ai eu confirmation pour l'adoption de la numéro 70 je cherche une fa de transit dans l'attente du covoiturage vers marseille qui je pense ne pourra pas avoir lieu avant une quinzaine de jour car la minette a une perte de poils importante certainement due au stress et il faudrait la sortir !!!

----------


## coquillette45

Peut on en savoir plus sur les chatons?

----------


## totoro

Si:
- FA quarantaine trouvée pouvant assurer soins teignes jusque guérison complète
- dons pour vaccins/ tests voire sortie (castration comprise dans le prix je crois?)

Les Kabouli Kats peuvent prendre les mâles 24 et 37.
 
Par contre, ne pas sortir les chats sous notre asso avant qu'on ait rempli les 2 critères ci-dessus, car on n'a pas de FA quarantaines de notre côté, et les finances ne sont pas en formes comme beaucoup :/

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

pour les chatons je vois cet aprés midi  je verrais ce qu'on peu faire et prendre des photos mais absolument sortis avant vendredi !!!!

caramelle59  j'ai eu le mp de la dame pour sa minette je vois cet aprés midi !!!

j'enléve les minous euthas !!!!

----------


## tara60

cette apres midi, nous aurons des photos des 15 chatons 

reflechissez de suite et preparer vous a les reserver et a les recuperer dans les 48h car vendredi matin, ils iront a la benne !!!

----------


## lolobouba

> cette apres midi, nous aurons des photos des 15 chatons 
> 
> reflechissez de suite et preparer vous a les reserver et a les recuperer dans les 48h car vendredi matin, ils iront a la benne !!!


T'as plus d'infos? faut il biberonner? quel age?

----------


## amelinemr2

Chéque de Marcelle parti pour JOUFFLU 46

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

Merci cathy pour joufflu !!!  les chatons ont un mois et demi deux mois  pas de biberonnage enfin jusqua ce matin voir si d'autres arrivés cet aprés midi je vous tiens au courant a mon retour mais pas avant 18h30  19h00 merci

----------


## sydney21

Pour les chatons, je pense que les propositions seront beaucoup plus rapides que pour les adultes, tant mieux pour eux, et malheureusement pour les "grands".

Chèque pour sortie de ma 62 posté aussi ce jour.

----------


## smudgyupsy

une résa pour les chatons ne suffira pas ????

à la place de la n°72 qui est déjà sortie je pourrais prendre un des chatons si ok d'attendre jusque samedi

----------


## lolobouba

Besoin d'une quarantaine aussi pour les chatons? si oui je peux rien faire
Si non je peux les sortir mais faudra vite réagir derrière car je peux pas les garder.....

----------


## lolobouba

Cages? cages de transport m'en reste 2 libres... 
Pièce déjà occupée par 40taine n°65 et 44...
Après s'il s'agit de grandes cages de conva j'ai pas, si on m'en prête je peux éventuellement isoler dans une pièce mais pas longtemps...

----------


## tara60

personne proche de Béthune pour stocker les chatons en cage de convalo?

----------


## lolobouba

non pas de cage de conva... à Filémon on n'aime pas les cages... ils sont libres les chiens et minous en chatterie...

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

tu viens cet apres midi a bethune ? je te préterais deux cages si tu peux les isoler ça serait cool !!!

----------


## lolobouba

oui je viens chercher 44 et 65

Attention je prends mais va falloir assurer le suivi derrière!!! j'ai rien en bouffe pour eux.... et surtout il va falloir les caser!!!! C'est une solution TEMPORAIRE pour leur éviter l'eutha!!!! Je compte sur tlm... me laisser pas tomber!!!!

----------


## tara60

> oui je viens chercher 44 et 65
> 
> Attention je prends mais va falloir assurer le suivi derrière!!! j'ai rien en bouffe pour eux.... et surtout il va falloir les caser!!!! C'est une solution TEMPORAIRE pour leur éviter l'eutha!!!! Je compte sur tlm... me laisser pas tomber!!!!


Caroline, pourra-t-on créer un SOS spécial pour tous les chatons issus de Béthune??

----------


## adoptions nord

edit

----------


## lolobouba

bon je m'en vais vers 14h donc internent encore jusque là
Ensuite ca sera sur mon portable je l'envoie en MP à Faraday, puisque Caroline ne sera pas sur internet et je la verrai surement au refuge....

----------


## tara60

> *Merci pour ceux qui ont déjà choisi ou qui étaient sur le point de sauver un chat adulte de ne pas le "changer" avec un chaton... ok c'est un chaton, mais un adulte a autant le droit de vivre qu'un bébé... MERCI*


Nous ne changerons pas les réservations déjà émises depuis vendredi

on ne reviens pas sur un engagement mais si les chatons peuvent être sortis et choisis avec des adultes, ce serait top!!

Caroline, ce soir tu nous diras aussi le montant des frais des chatons, je suppose qu'ils sont nuls mais il nous faut une confirmation de ta part.
Merci

----------


## tara60

> ça c'est LA bonne idée du jour ! comme ça il y aura en plus des dons pour Lololouba... envoyées direct chez elle... MERCI A ELLE ET POUR ELLE ! il faut se décider TRES vite ! alors on le fait, ce post ?


2 minutes Faraday, on le fera quand il y aura des photos donc pas avant ce soir et si Caroline est ok

pour le moment, le principal est de trouver une solution pour les sauver avant vendredi matin

----------


## sydney21

*Oui les chatons doivent faire une quarantaine, comme les adultes, les maladies comme le typhus touchent plus les petits que les grands !

Et si des personnes se proposent pour les chatons, évitez de les prendre un par un, en général une portée se place ensemble chez la même personne, s'ils ont à peine 2 mois ils ont besoin de leurs frères et soeurs...*

----------


## tara60

*vous ne pouvez pas en adopter ou faire une quarantaine, vous pouvez quand même les aider :* *FAITES UN DON, ILS EN ONT AUSSI BESOIN !!!
*
*FRAIS DE SORTIE :**(stérilisés, identifiés et primo-vaccinés à vérifier)
**45 pour un mâle
55 pour une femelle

**Recap promesses de dons :

**faraday : 30  selon besoins + 40  pour le n°20 (ça urge pour elle = mauvais état de santé) + 30  pour le n°21 + 20  pour le n°27**, cela peut être aussi des frais de sortie !
Dominobis : 30 * *selon besoins
Tocquyna :* *10 
Lady92 : 40  OU co-train Bethune/Paris* *avec reçu fiscal si possible
Minou89 : 30  selon besoins*
*JoFM-PA : 30  selon besoins*
*Isabelle75 : 20  pour lan°20 (soins véto) + 80  pour le* *n°11
Hors forum* *60 selon les besoins Sophie Toch(contacter adoption nord pour adresse mail)
Barbaracha : aide si solutions arrivent pour le n°5**....
Betravrouge 30 pour le 36 voir autre tabby ou noir
**Hors Rescue Agnes R. 55  pour la N 78 -* *contact Myrtille54
Jack79 400 avec reçu attribué à des associations sur justificatif factures post sorties
Pascale Nicot (fcb) 60 pour la 65
Nath34 100  selon besoin
Maryhell 55  selon besoin avec reçu si possible mais pas obligatoire
Jacqueline Limosin 50  pour la n°16 (gestante !!!! ça urge !)* *Contact FB via Isabeuvry
Lola 59 15 * *selon besoins
Josette 30  pour le n°21 (amie de : isabelle75)
Hors rescue 30  (Mme aléna ambroise contact Caroline)


**Total : 1205  voir** 1245 
Pour la n°5 = aide si solutions arrivent...*
*Pour le n°11 = 80 
Pour la n°16 (gestante, ça urge !) = 50 P
Pour le n°20 = 60 
Pour le n°21 = 60 
Pour le n°27 = 20 
**Pour la n 78 = 55 
Pour le n°65 (N/B)= 60 
*
*Récap pour frais de sorties:* 
(pour ceux qui ne désirent pas de reçu fiscaux pour les frais de sortie, veuillez envoyer votre chèque libellé à l'ordre du Trésor Public à l'adresse suivante en indiquant au dos du chèque le N° du chat/l'association à : caroline BOURLE 5, rue jules GUESDE 62880 VENDIN LE VIEIL)

Caramelle59 : participe aux frais de sortie du n°17 et n° 43 et n°60 + n° 44
*Tocquyna : paye frais de sortie + stérilisation de la n°1 si* *fa et assoc' trouvées !
**Carabam : offre frais de sortie + stérilisation si non faite pour la n°76
Sydney21 : prend en charge les frais de sortie de SA* *n°62
**Marcelle P.:* *prend en charge les frais de sortie du n°46* (Marraine de Fugace, pseudo : amelinemr2)
*Jacqueline Limosin* offre 50 supplémentaires pour aider aux frais de sortie d'un second chat de préférence en grande urgence 
*Mme Poitrot : prend en charge les frais de sortie de la N°78 qu'elle veut accueillir en FALD manque faq*

----------


## tara60

> Sur facebook,les chtites pattes proposent la sortie d'une fratrie!!!


il faut prévenir de suite Caroline, ils sont dans le 59 donc faut pas que les chatons qu'ils prennent descendent sur Amiens.

le mieux seraient qu'ils y aillent cette aprem

----------


## lolobouba

oui faut bien réfléchir avant que je prenne les chatons...... je ne pourrai plus faire de covoit ce mois ci.....
Voir avec Caroline directement...; comme je la vois à 16h à Béthune....

Je pars donc pas joignable sur internet... uniquement tel port===> voir faraday pour l'obtenir en MP merci

----------


## catseyes

> Non,aucune asso ne répond...c'est triste d'avoir les accueils et pas les assos derrière
> Elle pourrait faire descendre très rapidement les 2 minous,il manque juste l'asso pour le second.


 :: Oui, oui, je suis là. La Chattounerie est présente pour les 2 sauvetages de Nadine.
Est-ce que leur frais de sortie sont réglés ?

----------


## isabeuvry

à 5€ près,oui!!!
Jacqueline Limosin offre 50€ pour la n°16 et j'ai vu que la sortie du 46 avait été payée par quelqu'un,enfin,promesse de don.
Jacqueline fait partir son chèque chez caro,il arrivera vite.

----------


## tara60

> Super, fais leurs des gratouilles de ma part!!
> 
> Tout ça donne l'impression qu'il reste peu de minous à sauver, mais je pense que ce n'est qu'une impression !
> Reste qui a sauver dans tout ça?


il doit en rester une cinquantaine puisque pour le moment ceux sont les plus anciens qui ont été mis dans ce sos
donc d'autres attendent leur tour pour venir vous faire un coucouc içi

de plus il y a des entrées TOUS les jours et pour couronner, les chatons débarquent, déjà 15 ce matin 

voila le topo donc même si cela parait se vider, le refuge déborde de chats qui n'ont pas encore été pris en photo

----------


## isabeuvry

les chtites pattes peuvent faire la quarantaine de la 78

----------


## minou89

Nadine participe aux frais de covoit, moi également !! si cela peut inciter une bonne âme! ::

----------


## tara60

> les chtites pattes peuvent faire la quarantaine de la 78


avec prise en charge aussi?

----------


## tara60

> avec prise en charge aussi?


peuvent-ils aussi faire la 40aine + prise en charge pour Mme Rousseau adoptante à Amiens???

----------


## tara60

> Oui, oui, je suis là. La Chattounerie est présente pour les 2 sauvetages de Nadine.
> Est-ce que leur frais de sortie sont réglés ?


Avez-vous choisi le chat "craintif" ou "sauvage" que vous voulez réserver???

----------


## buddica

Caroline n'ayant pas encore eu le tps de répondre au mail que je lui ai adressé lundi, je ré-itère ici ma proposition.
Je peux en effet couvrir les frais de sortie de 4 chats ou chattes maxi et en adopter 2.
Je peux être chapeautée par une asso et faire la 40aine ou la continuer si commencée par la FA de transit.
Je vis à Nice et bien que non-véhiculée, je peux aller chercher les minous co-voiturés par Dominobis ou Muriel P qui s'est proposée sur le SOS extraction de fourrières en RP géré par SarahC.
Je ne ne peux payer que par virement bancaire ou mandat-compte ou mandat-cash donc besoin de coordonnées bancaires si virement ou mandat-cpte acceptés.

A choisir de préf parmi les + craintifs, âgés, mal en point, sur la liste prévue d'eutha;
4, 8, 11, 12, 13, 14, 21, 22, 25, 57, 67, 74, 77 en font-ils partie?
adoption de 2 minous parmi les + nécessiteux: est-ce que les 22, 25, 57, 67, 74, 77 ou 4, 8 en font partie? 
qu'en est-il de la 23 et de la 34 mal en point?
sont-ce le même et unique chat?
sont-ils déjà sortis?

il reste aussi les autres: 2, 5, 6, 9, 10, 28, 36, 42, 47, 56, 69, 71.

Vs pouvez me joindre sur buddica@ymail.com

----------


## tara60

> *La n°78 a une fa quarantaine, une fa longue durée, manque quoi ???*


ben je ne sais pas si le fait que les chtit pattes la prennent en 40aine cela veut bien dire qu'il couvre sa sortie, je pense que oui mais je voulais en avoir la confirmation par Isabeuvry qui a eu contact avec eux

----------


## Les Chtites Pattes 59

Je viens d'avoir Isa au téléphone qui est sur place. Méga urgence pour une louloute qui est en train de faire ses jeunes dans un lavabo. Trois petits sont sortis pour l'instant ils sont tous morts. La maman saigne énormément 
elle est dans un triste état. Il faut qu'elle voit un véto d'urgence sinon elle ne sera plus là demain. Qui peut aider ?

----------


## sydney21

> Tout ça donne l'impression qu'il reste peu de minous à sauver, mais je pense que ce n'est qu'une impression !
> Reste qui a sauver dans tout ça?


Les infos sont mises à jour régulièrement sur le tout premier message de la page 1, au-dessus des photos de chaque chat. Tous ceux pour lesquels il n'est pas indiqué "réservé" ou "sorti" sont encore à sauver, et il y en a beaucoup !

----------


## tara60

Isa peut l'emmener chez le véto de suite?

quel numéro?? pour savoir si elle était réservée et si il y a déjà des dons pour elle?

----------


## Les Chtites Pattes 59

C'est la numéro 2. Toute blanche avec de magnifiques yeux turquoises et très sympa.

----------


## tara60

purée, on ne savait même pas qu'elle attendait des bébés

----------


## Tacha

Bonjour,
Je suis depuis le début cet SOS et suis atterrée de voir des chats dans un si triste état. 
Je m'engage à payer les frais de sortie et la visite chez le véto (plus opération s'il y a lieu) de cette pauvre petite puce (la 2) si on peut la sortir de suite. Il ne faut pas la laisser dans cette horreur !

----------


## Myrtille54

> *L'urgence c'est le véto ! après on gère derrière  fa, dons, etc !!!!*



j ai ok asso pour veto GO

----------


## Les Chtites Pattes 59

La puce n° 2 va arriver chez moi et je l'emmène aussitôt chez mon véto. Je la garde pour la nuit mais ne pourrait pas faire plus car je n'ai pas de FA. Joufflu sort également.

----------


## buddica

Toujours pas de FA pour les 4, 16, 8, 21, 27 et 78? 
Quelle FA pour la 2 à partir de demain?
Je peux adopter le 21 si personne de + près pour lui mais vu que je suis loin (Nice), besoin d'une FA de transit voire pour tte la durée des soins s'il n'est pas co-voiturable en l'état.
L'asso qui a sorti la 23 a-t-elle besoin de dons pour ses soins? Comment va la puce?

----------


## adoptions nord

edit

----------


## Myrtille54

> La puce n° 2 va arriver chez moi et je l'emmène aussitôt chez mon véto. Je la garde pour la nuit mais ne pourrait pas faire plus car je n'ai pas de FA. Joufflu sort également.


je viens d avoir Coeur de felin au tel  sont OK aussi pour pucette 2 .......

----------


## tocquyna

Bonjour

Au lieu de laisser venir au monde lespetits au refuge . Ne serrait il pas plus judicieux de prendre toutes les femelles gestantes et de les faire stérilisée en prioritée afin d' éviter les naissances et les futurs euthanasie quand le vétériniare viendra vendredi !!!

----------


## Cheyenne62

Si une FA se propose, on pourrait sortir la petite trico gestante n°1 sous Coeur de Félins.

----------


## adoptions nord

> Si une FA se propose, on pourrait sortir la petite trico gestante n°1 sous Coeur de Félins.


tu as vu avec la personne de hazebrouk sur facebook qui peut faire la quarantaine?

----------


## Cheyenne62

J'avais laissé un MP à Julie be avec nos coordonnées si elle voulait faire FA mais nous n'avons pas eu de réponse.

----------


## Faraday

> je viens de voir qu'il fallait un covoit Paris_Auxerre ! J'ai le n°20 en FA ss La Chattounerie, et en plus Catseyes prend un minet. Plus covoit des 2 pour Nadine. Sont-ils à Paris ?
> 
> Edit mon message après réponse, merci!


Je ne comprends pas... les 2 de qui ? Pour l'instant, sont au refuge. Je suis sincèrement désolée, je ne peux plus être 10 heures par jour sur rescue... donc le mieux, c'est que chacun qui a des résa, cherche un covoit', etc.... essaye d'abord de voir par rapport aux récaps... on est que deux ou trois à gérer ces pages et là, si on est pas plus, on ne va plus y arriver du tout... donc ce qui soulagerait beaucoup, c'est d'abord voir entre assoc', FA, adoptant, covoit', entre vous tous et si jamais problèmes nous demander... car là vraiment moi perso je ne peux PLUS passer autant de temps sur ces pages... ce qui me désole fortement....

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

je viens de rentrer maintenant du refuge  et je vous garantie je ne me suis pas amusée la j'en ai vraiment raz le bol je suis sur les genoux et certaines arrivent encore a me critiquer  vous savez ce que je vais faire ce soir je ferme l'ordi je vais m'occuper de mes minous ainsi que de celui que je viens de ramener de béthune et qui est presque mourrant et on verra demain matin pour le reste  !!!!! j'ai vu avec yvette pour les frais de sortie  il faut y aller au cas par cas  demain je vais faire une récapitulation des minous par asso car certains chats ne sont que pucés  vacciné  castrés ou stérilisés ou la totale et je la vois lundi aprés midi pour donner les montants a regler par asso car changement pour les réglements des frais de sortie au cas par cas certains seront a faire au nom de la spa de liévin a qui le refuge a recours pour les stérilisations et castration  donc pour l'instant n'envoyez pas les réglements !!!!! 
pour la petite chatte numéro 2 on n'a pas remarqué qu'elle était gestante car elle n'était pas en fin de gestation elle a fait une perte les bébés étaient morts nés !!! 
oui faraday désolée la premiére page n'est peut etre pas trés a jour mais je fais ce que je peux et quand je peux !!!
pour le message de buddica désolée également je vais voir si je le retrouve !!!!!
par contre  gros probléme  pour le minou réservé pour la maman de tiffany 52  il faut qu'elle me contacte en mp merci 
ce qui est positif aujourd'hui et qui me permet de continuer c de voir tous ces minous quitter le refuge et les belles rencontres qu'on peu faire lors de ces sauvetages des filles extraordinaires qui n'hésitent pas a faire des kilométres pour venir les chercher et qui ont des coeurs gros comme ça  elles se reconnaitront bizous les filles vous m'avez remonter le moral  et encore merci
merci également a véro d'etre venue chercher les chatons joufflu et la petite minette blanche

----------


## Faraday

*Je réitère mon appel pour être plus nombreux à gérer ces pages sinon ça va finir par tomber à l'eau au détriment des chats... Donc je me répète, que ceux qui ont des infos, des données à transmettre, fassent un copier des récaps. Ensuite, un coller dans " répondre", coller donc la récap et RAJOUTER ses infos, corrections, etc... MERCI !*

----------


## Sanaga

*Merci de garder votre calme, on comprend la fatigue accumulée ainsi que le stress, cependant malgré les difficultés le post reste assez clair, et des solutions sont trouvées, des chats sont sauvés...* ::

----------


## Faraday

Pour ma part je suis TRES calme et PAS fatiguée. Je réclame JUSTE d'avoir des infos très importantes pour ne pas bloquer ou ralentir le sauvetage des chats et avoir de l'aide pour gérer ces pages. Il y a + 80 000 vues de ces pages et combien nous aide, hein ?
C'est tout ! Enfin pour aujourd'hui.
Et merci aux bonnes volontés d'aujourd'hui, de tout à l'heure et de demain !

----------


## Myrtille54

Ai passe une heure au tel avec Julie des Chtittes pattes ct ok pour la no2 .............si c pas la 2 ce sera une autre
je peux pas faire mieux et de toute facon les modos vont sup mon message !!!!
*Nous supprimons les messages dès lors qu'ils ont été pris en compte dans les récap, ou lorsqu'ils sont édités par leur auteur...ça n'a rien de personnel contre vous, juste ça aide le sos que le sujet ne fasse pas 50 pages.
Merci de votre compréhension
Sanaga pour la modération
*

----------


## tocquyna

_il reste trois femelles gestante au refuge !!!!! Il faut absolument les faire sterilisees pour eviter des futurs naissances qui finiront par des euthas en grand nombres

merci aux associations et aux benevoles qui font leur max pour eux 

_

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

le refuge de filémon devait prendre trois minous de la liste  mais aprés discussion elle a pris trois autres chats qui n'étaient pas sur la liste qui venaient d'arriver en sale état je vous mettrais les photos demain !!!!
d'autres chats sont arrivés aujourd'hui dont deux abandons pour qui il faut trouver d'urgence une solution !!!!
pour moi tous les minous restants sont en urgence il faudrait voir pour faire partir la petite 27 assez vite car elle a besoin de soins !!!
je trouve la 5 assez triste   le 8 qui a un coryza  les 11  12  13  14 qui sont un peu craintifs la 16 craintive le 22 et 25 qui ont une belle perte de poils le 67 qui est craintive  la 69 qui perd ses poils également !!!!

----------


## tocquyna

Je viens d' avoir Yvette la numero 16 à mis bas 2 chatons de morts et 4 en tout .

Bizes

----------


## buddica

Oui oui, restez calmes, ce que vous faites est merveilleux. On est toutes là pour aider.
Les suggestions et les questions ne sont pas à prendre comme des critiques, loin s'en faut!

Caroline, quel est le numéro du chat mal en point que vs avez sorti auj? Dans quel état est-il? 

Si personne de + proche pour lui, je peux adopter le 21 si co-voiturable à Marseille ou FA de transit ou durant tte la durée de ses soins si pas co-voiturable en l'état.
Je peux payer les frais pour 4 chats et en adopter 2 dont le 21. Dès que je recevrai ma paye ce WE, je saurai si je peux payer les frais pour un 5è chat
Le 2è que je peux adopter est à choisir parmi les + urgents. 
Dites-moi lequel ou laquelle est dans ce cas.

Est-ce que les noirs, les tigrés, les malades, les craintifs sont les 1ers à être eutha?

----------


## adoptions nord

edit

----------


## énoah

> Ai passe une heure au tel avec Julie des Chtittes pattes ct ok pour la no2 .............si c pas la 2 ce sera une autre
> je peux pas faire mieux et de toute facon les modos vont sup mon message !!!!


Non c'est l'asso Coeur de Felins, par contre besoin d'une FA mais on peut la prendre sous asso, a voir aussi pour les frais de sortie mais il me semble que Tacha s'est proposée pour prendre en charge... C'est toujours ok? Si oui il faut voir, soit la minette reste sous l'asso les ch'tites pattes, dans quel cas si on trouve une FA on sort un autre loulou, soit on la prend en charge

----------


## adoptions nord

edit

----------


## Les Chtites Pattes 59

Pour la minette blanche n°2, j'ai accepté de la prendre ce soir pour la conduire en urgence chez le véto qui préconise de la stériliser au plus vite. Ce sera donc fait demain matin. Mais j'ai bien précisé que je n'avais pas de FA derrière. Donc si Coeur de Félins peut prendre le relais c'est bien volontiers. Une personne sur FB souhaite l'adopter elle habite à Aix en Provence.

----------


## lolobouba

Pas eu le temps de tout lire désolée je vous lirai demain.... je viens de rentrer... enfin le temps d'installer confortablement les minous.... là je vais manger car j'ai une dalle terrible et je suis épuisée nerveusement et physiquement....
Vous devez déjà le savoir les chatons sont sauvés.... idem pour la minette blanche qui a mis bas la 2 je crois....
Les 3 d'Adeline sont bien arrivés aussi.... CAroline vous donnera les numéros car elle s'est arrangé avec Yvette pour prendre les plus mal en point.... Le 44 roux pour les amis de Néo est bien arrivé aussi c'est un amour de roux, gentil et zen dans la voiture..... ma belle 65 aussi un amour et sage aussi dans la voiture..... et j'ai sorti le 9, il au pb à la gencive... je ne pouvais pas le laisser.... Adeline a dit oui pour me couvrir mais il va falloir des dons derrière pour les frais véto.
Je vais demain au véto et je vous dis quoi.... si qqn pouvait me remettre le lien pour le post des sorties je ne le trouve plus dans mes favoris svp merci Laurence pour le 44 je te mp 
merci à toutes et tous.... formidable travail d'équipe
bonne nuit @ demain ma tribu me réclame à grands cris  ::

----------


## Cheyenne62

Nous pouvons la prendre sous Coeur de Félins mais nous n'avons pas de FA non plus...
Donc si une FA se propose de l'accueillir ça serait super.
Sinon, si une autre asso a une FA de libre et veut la prendre pour la mettre à l'abri, pas de soucis.

----------


## buddica

Je veux bien payer les frais de sortie de 2 craintifs les + urgents parmi les noirs: le 12 et les 13, (ou même le blc 14).
Et payer les frais et adopter le 21 et le ou la + urgent/e parmi ceux-ci: 5, 8, 22, 25, 67.

Est-ce qu'il y urgence pour les 57, 74, 77? car g assez le coup de coeur pour elles mais je veux d'abord aider à sortir les + urgts..
J'espère pouvoir payer les frais pour un 5è chat et vs tiendrai informées.

Besoin de FA de transit voire pour tte la durée des soins si chats pas co-voiturables et de co-voiturage jusqu'à Marseille. 
Pr le covoit, je vais voir avec Dominobis et contacter la personne qui m'a déjà co-voituré un minou.

----------


## Cheyenne62

> Cheyenne, je me suis proposée, via MP, pour prendre en FA un chat si vous étiez d'accord de le prendre en charge. Qu'en est-il?


Bonsoir Fahn, nous sommes d'accord pour que vous soyez FA mais pour la Belgique il faut vaccin rage + rappel et donc délai de 21 jours, ça va être compliqué à gérer dans l'urgence car il faudra quand même une FA de transition pour cette puce...

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

svp veuillez également changer le mode de paiement sur la recap  pour les sorties ne rien envoyer avant que je fasse le point lundi avec yvette !!!

* j'ai vu avec yvette pour les frais de sortie il faut y aller au cas par cas demain je vais faire une récapitulation des minous par asso car certains chats ne sont que pucés vacciné castrés ou stérilisés ou la totale et je la vois lundi aprés midi pour donner les montants a regler par asso car changement pour les réglements des frais de sortie au cas par cas certains seront a faire au nom de la spa de liévin a qui le refuge a recours pour les stérilisations et castration donc pour l'instant n'envoyez pas les réglements !!!!! 
*

----------


## isabeuvry

le 46 est sorti cet après-midi avec les chtites pattes du 59

----------


## buddica

Oups, mon offre de prise en charge des frais de sortie de 4 chats ne figure pas dans le récap! Soit 4x 50 euros env donc 200 euros env.

Vu que les frais st payés pour le 21 que je me propose d'adopter, je peux donc prendre en charge les frais d'un autre.

Donc je prends en charge les frais pour le 12, les 13 et un parmi les + urgents parmi la 5, 8, 22, 25, 67, 69 voire 57, 74, 77 si urgence aussi.

Je me propose pour adopter le + urgent parmi les 5, 8, 12, 13, 22, 25, 67, 69 voire aussi 57, 74, 77.

----------


## tara60

> Oups, mon offre de prise en charge des frais de sortie de 4 chats ne figure pas dans le récap! Soit 4x 50 euros env donc 200 euros env.
> 
> Vu que les frais st payés pour le 21 que je me propose d'adopter, je peux donc prendre en charge les frais d'un autre.
> 
> Donc je prends en charge les frais pour le 12, les 13 et un parmi les + urgents parmi la 5, 8, 22, 25, 67, 69 voire 57, 74, 77 si urgence aussi.
> 
> Je me propose pour adopter le + urgent parmi les 5, 8, 12, 13, 22, 25, 67, 69 voire aussi 57, 74, 77.


Bonsoir Buddica,

quels sont vos conditions d'accueil?  40aine?

vous avez d'autre animaux?

----------


## Tacha

> Non c'est l'asso Coeur de Felins, par contre besoin d'une FA mais on peut la prendre sous asso, a voir aussi pour les frais de sortie mais il me semble que Tacha s'est proposée pour prendre en charge... C'est toujours ok? Si oui il faut voir, soit la minette reste sous l'asso les ch'tites pattes, dans quel cas si on trouve une FA on sort un autre loulou, soit on la prend en charge


Oui bien sûr. Comme noté dans le récap, les frais de sortie plus le veto et l'opération sont pour moi. Contente qu'elle soit sortie de là cette pauvre puce.

----------


## tocquyna

HELP personne pour la femelle numéro UN gestante elle pourrait être stréilisée très vite mais il lui faut une FA j ' ai vu avec Yvette ce soir même .

Possibilité de la faire stérilisée demain ou vendredi ( à mes frais avec une aide  :: ) mais il lui faut une FA derrière !!!!

----------


## Faraday

Super les récaps', plus claires que les miennes !

Est-ce que tu peux stp rajouter : Besoin dons pour frais véto + identification/vaccination/stérilisation pour le n° 9 sorti en urgence par Lololouba (grave problème à la bouche). 

Merci !

----------


## Lau-Néo

Bonsoir à tous(tes) Je me connecte rarement sur Resue, désolée, je ne peux pas du travail et j'ai d'énormes journées en ce moment. Déjà je tiens à vous remercier de tout cet élan d'entraide pour les matous et pour l'organisation qui ne doit pas être simple. J'aurais eu un peu de temps je vous aurais aidé avec plaisir mais ces  jours ci impossible entre mon job et l'asso.
Je n'ai pas lu tous les messages, mais pour vous donner quelques nouvelles des 3 que je couvre sous mon asso :

Le 7, qui est finalement une fille ! magnifique et adorable, son p'ti nom est Hermione. Elle semble être en bonne santé, éternue un peu mais pas grand chose. Alors par contre, le matou s'étant avéré être une minette,Caroline m'a dit qu'elle n'est pas stérilisée. donc opération en vue en espèrant qu'elle n'a pas été prise si elle était avec les mâles  :-S 

Le 44 mon p'ti rouquin, vous avez eu les nouvelles par Lololouba; il est tout mignon et cool comme tout

et la minette 79, typée chartreux : elle va bien, gentille aussi, pas si timide que ça et un beau poil apparamment. 
Voilà, je ne sais pas si c'était là qu'il fallait mettre les news, désolée si je me suis trompée, je vous laisse déplacer mon message si besoin.  Et où mettons nous les photos ? avant que je me trompe ... 
Il y aura bien un jour où je me ferais à Rescue ;-)

Bon sinon, lesquels n'ont pas du tout de solution ? la 69 ? 15 ? un autre petit mâle ? 
Merci à toutes, bonne nuit

----------


## Faraday

*La puce 11 a ses frais de sortie + soins (soit 80 euros en dons) payés, besoin de FA + asso !!!
La 67 "très timide", j'ai peur qu'elle soit la prochaine sur la liste des euthas
Le 8 qui a un gros coryza
Le 21 en mauvais état
La 27 qui a un besoin urgent de recevoir des soins pour sa peau
La 4 et la 1 gestantes
La 15
Les noirs et les tabby....
*
 " je trouve la 5 assez triste   le 8 qui a un coryza  les 11  12  13  14 qui sont un peu craintifs la 16 craintive le 22 et 25 qui ont une belle perte de poils le 67 qui est craintive  la 69 qui perd ses poils également !!!! " (Caroline Bourle)

*Il faut les sauver !!! ça urge !!!
*

----------


## Lau-Néo

A titre d'info, pour la teigne, je vous conseille de faire faire l'examen du poil, test par la mise en culture car il peut y avoir des porteurs sains : j'en ai eu et je connais bien le sujet "teigne" avec mes sauvetages d'espagne. Cest la seule garantie que vous avez pour savoir si un chat est porteur ou non. La lampe de wood n'est pas fiable à 100%. Au moins avec le test Dermaphytes je crois, si c'est négatif, pas de traitement pour rien d'imposer au matou. Sinon c'est bain d'Imavéral en prévention de suite.

----------


## Lau-Néo

> *La puce n°11 a ses frais de sortie + soins (soit 80 euros en dons) payés, besoin de FA + asso !!!
> La n°67 "très timide, j'ai peur qu'elle soit la prochaine sur la liste des euthas"
> Le n°8 qui a un gros coryza
> Le 21 en mauvais état
> La 27 qui a un besoin urgent de recevoir des soins pour sa peau
> La 4 et la 1 gestantes
> La 15
> Les noirs et les tabby....
> *
> ...


La 27 n'est pas réservée ?

----------


## Faraday

Oui (par les Amis de Myrtille) MAIS n'ayant AUCUNE nouvelle depuis un certain grand temps, il ne va pas être possible d'attendre encore... le véto peut à tout moment euthanasier... donc peut-être voir avec l'assoc' et la personne qui devait la récupérer (Kraki L, voir dans récap' page 11) où ça en est...

----------


## tocquyna

Allez manque juste une FA pour la numéro un elle à son association " coeur de félins" et les frais de stérilisation de payer !!

Aidez la il ne faut pas qu ' elle mette bas !!!




Il reste une chatte gestante la numéro 4 il ne faut pas l ' oublier avec la numéro 1 !!!

STOP AUX NAISSANCES EUTHAS !!!!

----------


## ptiange76

ou doit on envoyer les dons car je voudrais payer les frais de sortie de deux chats merci

----------


## tocquyna

La dernière ressemble beaucoup à la numéro 4 .

----------


## JoFM-PA

edit

----------


## dominobis

Si j'ai bien compté, 
 ::  *UNE* *30* *AINE DE CHATS SANS AUCUNE PROPOSITION !*  :: *
...Sans parler de ceux pour lesquels les propositions sont incomplètes ...*

----------


## Michèle78

Moi aussi je voudrais aider une asso pour sortir un chat ou uune chatte.

 Où puis-je enregistrer la promesse de don? Je suis nouvelle sur Rescue et ne connaît pas le fonctionnement

Bravo à toutes pour votre formidable dévouement.
Cordialement

----------


## POLKA67

60 € de promesse de dons pour le 37 si KABOULIS CAT arrive à le sortir.

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

la minette blanche dans la litiére c la meme que la 3 mais elle a déclaré un coryza   

la petite tigrée  c la meme que la 4

je viens d'avoir une réservation pour la 5    ASSOCIATION SSAD A MAISON LAFITE  SORT SAMEDI AVEC SA FA OLIVIA

pour les photos j'en ai d'autres également je suis d'avis d'attendre un peu et les mettre toutes en meme temps avec les éléments et continuer a se focaliser sur les plus anciens !!!

----------


## xana22

Bonjour
Je souhaiterais faire un don de 15 euros ce n'est pas beaucoup mais c'est tout ce que je pêux faire actuellement. j'ai cru voir qu'il était possible de le faire par paypal? 
Merci

----------


## smudgyupsy

Tiffany peux tu éditer ton récap en notant que je prend la 67 à la place de la 72
donc en FALD chez Sophosnib ! 

Merci

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

oui c la meme minette  sur le nez c pas des taches mais des croutes elle fait un beau coryza c pour ça qu'elle semble triste il faudrait la sortir celle que j'ai sortie la semaine derniére est guérie  il suffit de quelques jours en isolement dans un milieu sain pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre !!!

----------


## smudgyupsy

les 6 loulous sous l'asso ASCA sortent samedi vers 15h

n°3 + 40 + 58 + 32 + 67 + une urgence à voir sur place

----------


## isabeuvry

La noire et blanche est à côté de Béthune

----------


## smudgyupsy

le soucis c'est qu'on ne sait pas ou elle est et Eptycem aura déjà pas mal de boulot avec ceux à récup au refuge je veux pas la charger plus
essay de savoir ou elle est et redis moi
je serait pas dispo cet après midi

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

je viens d'avoir un appel de la personne qui a la fifille elle va mieux il faudrait qu'elle parte assez vite car elle est en vary et c pas le top oui elle pourra etre au refuge si vous la prenez samedi !!!

----------


## smudgyupsy

oki on part sur celle la alors, je l'avais trouvé très mimi de toute façon  :: 
il faudrait qu'elle soit au refuge samedi vers 15h
pour ses frais de sortie on fait comment du coup ?

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

un vary c une caisse de transport pour chien  désolée !!!!  on peut mettre un saint bernard dedans mais pour la minette c que du court therme

----------


## solenn13

Je vais peut-être paraître idiote, mais je suppose qu'on ne connaît pas leur entente avec les chiens (petits) ? 

Je fais de toutes façons un don de 50 € pour ceux qui en ont le plus besoin... A vous de l'attribuer.

----------


## tara60

*Vous ne pouvez pas adopter ou faire de quarantaine, vous pouvez quand même les aider : FAITES UN DON, ILS EN ONT AUSSI BESOIN !!!

Besoin de dons pour frais véto+identification/vaccination/stérilisation pour le n°9 sortie en urgence par Lololouba ( gros problème à la bouche) 


**FRAIS DE SORTIE :
**stérilisés, identifiés et primo-vaccinés à vérifier
45 pour un mâle
55 pour une femelle


Recap promesses de dons :

**Faraday : 30  selon besoins + 40  n°20 (urgence = mauvais état de santé) + 30  n°21 + 20  °27 (dons qui peuvent servir pour les frais de sortie)**
Dominobis : 30 * *selon besoins
Tocquyna :* *10 
Lady92 : 40  OU co-train Bethune/Paris* *avec reçu fiscal si possible
Minou89 : 30  selon besoins*
*JoFM-PA : 30  selon besoins*
*Isabelle75 : 20  n°20 (soins véto) + 80 * *n°11
Hors forum :* *60 selon besoins. Sophie Toch (contacter adoption nord pour adresse mail)
Barbaracha : aide si solutions pour len°5**
Betravrouge : 30 n°36 voir autre tabby ou noir
Hors Rescue Agnes R**. : 55 * *n°**78 (**contact Myrtille54)
Jack79 : 400 avec reçu attribué à des associations sur justificatif factures post sorties
Pascale Nicot (FB) : 60 n°65
Nath34 : 100  selon besoin
Maryhell : 55  selon besoin avec reçu si possible mais pas obligatoire
Jacqueline Limosin : 50  n°16 (viens de mettre bas)* *Contact FB via Isabeuvry
Lola 59 : 15  selon besoins
Josette : 30  n°21 (amie de : isabelle75)
Hors rescue : 30  (Mme Aléna Ambroise contact Caroline)
Polka67 : 60 pour le n°37, si les kabouli kats arrive à le sortir 
Xana22 : 15 selon besoin 
Solenn13 : 50  selon besoin

Total : 1330  voir :** 1370 


**Récap dons par chat 

n°5 = aide si solutions arrivent...
n°11 = 80 
n°16 (viens de mettre bas) = 50 
n°20 = 60 
n°21 = 60 
n°27 = 20 
n°37 = 60
n°78 = 55 
n°65 (N/B)= 60 

*
*Récap pour frais de sorties:* 

 :: * N'envoyer aucun paiement pour le moment*  :: 

*Caramelle59* : *prend en charge les frais de sortie de 17/40/44/60*
*Tocquyna : prend en charge frais de sortie + stérilisation de la n°1 si FA et ASSO 
Carabam : prend en charge frais de sortie + stérilisation si non faite pour la n°76
Sydney21 : prend en charge les frais de sortie de SA n°62
**Marcelle P**. :* *prend en charge les frais de sortie du n°46* (Marraine de Fugace, pseudo : amelinemr2)
*Jacqueline Limosin* *offre 50 supplémentaires pour aider aux frais de sortie d'un second chat de préférence en grande urgence* 
*Mme Poitrot : prend en charge les frais de sortie de la n°78 qu'elle veut accueillir en FALD  Manque une FA quarantaine
Bidduca : prend en charge les frais de sortie de n°12+n°13 ( les deux chats) + n°
Tacha​: prend en charge les frais de sortie de n°2 + visite véto et opération si besoin.
ptiage76 : prend en charge les frais de sortie de 2 chats
Michèle78 : prend en charge les frais de sortie pour un chat 
*

----------


## catseyes

Sur la dernière récap, j'ai lu ceci (concernant mon asso et mes FA):

*FA Longue durée
*
*Nadine Janiaut (FB) à Genlis en Bourgogne (près de Dijon), n°16,n°46, n°71 asso La Chattounerie.  Besoin d'un covoit' ! (Nadine paye les frais du covoit)**
Minou89 n°20 jusqu'à adoption. Asso La Chattounerie.** Manque un covoit pour Auxerre. ( à grouper avec le covoit de Nadine Janiaut pour Dijon proposé par la Chattounerie)* 


*PISTE ASSOS
**
La Chattounerie :* *n°16 + n°20 + n°46

-----

OUI pour la n°20 = Minou89
OUI pour la n°16 + 71 = Nadine Janiaut

Mais le n° 46 "Joufflu" va où... y'a erreur qquepart parce que Nadine ne veut que les 2 minettes (16+71).

Je ne peux aider que pour 3 chats, pas plus.* *

*

----------


## tara60

> Je vais peut-être paraître idiote, mais je suppose qu'on ne connaît pas leur entente avec les chiens (petits) ? 
> 
> Je fais de toutes façons un don de 50 € pour ceux qui en ont le plus besoin... A vous de l'attribuer.


Merci pour ton don  :: 

Concernant ta première question, je laisse Caroline te répondre.

----------


## solenn13

Le noir No 38 est-il vraiment sociable ? Ma mère serait OK. Elle est âgée mais a l'habitude des chats...

----------


## solenn13

Me suis trompée de No : ma mère serait OK pour le 39.

----------


## lolobouba

> *Lololouba n°65 (noire et blanche) Asso lLe refuge de Filémon Amiens (Adeline)*


Faut rajouter le 9, je l'ai en FALD à la maison, Adeline (refuge de Filémon) ok pour couvrir si promesse de don pour le loulou pour soins véto.... merci

----------


## jack79

Bonjour, puis je avoir un récapitulatif des chats restants SVP, sur la promesse de don (400€) que j'ai faites, je voudrais que ça ailles, aux chats qui sont dans l’extrême urgence, je verrai si je peux donner plus.
Je vous remercie de faire ce que vous faites, heureusement qu'il a encore des gens comme vous.

----------


## tara60

> Bonjour, puis je avoir un récapitulatif des chats restants SVP, sur la promesse de don (400€) que j'ai faites, je voudrais que ça ailles, aux chats qui sont dans l’extrême urgence, je verrai si je peux donner plus.
> Je vous remercie de faire ce que vous faites, heureusement qu'il a encore des gens comme vous.


dans la 1ere page au dessus des photos est indiqué qui est sorti/réservé/manque xx, les autres n'ont rien.

Par contre, ils sont tous dans l'absolu en urgence mais en plus certains sont en urgence vétérinaire/soins comme les gestantes qu'il faut faire avorter avant qu'elles ne mettent bas, certains qui sont sortis mais direct vétérinaire comme la N°2 qui a dû être opérée ce matin et dont on attend des nouvelles!!!

Donc, les urgences médicales peuvent se déclencher à tout moment selon la dégradation ou non de leur état.

----------


## solenn13

J'ai vu que les 38 et 39 sont dans les sortis avec un point d'interrogation. Qu'en est-il ?

La 6, le  10, le 36 tjrs là ?

----------


## solenn13

Dans ce cas, ma mère souhaite adopter le No 39. Merci de me tenir au crt. Je peux faire un bout de chemin pour le récupérer car je suis sur Genève.

----------


## tara60

> Dans ce cas, ma mère souhaite adopter le No 39. Merci de me tenir au crt. Je peux faire un bout de chemin pour le récupérer car je suis sur Genève.


En Suisse donc quarantaine obligatoire de 21j après vaccin en France pour la rage.

il faudrait donc une FA de 40aine pour 3 semaines pour le 39!!!

----------


## solenn13

J'espère donc qu'on va trouver une FA pour ces trois semaines.

----------


## Louliam

Bonjour,
Je ne parviens pas à vous joindre, le téléphone donné ne répond pas et la boite vocale est pleine, le mail marché au debut puis là j'ai voulu vous demander un autre numéro pour vous joindre mais mon mail m'est revenu.
Pouvez vous me contacter : 06.66.47.57.39 Nadège
Je peux accueillir un minou/minette en F.A (Co-voiturage à prévoir)

----------


## Myrtille54

Caroline est sur le terrain
merci de nous indiquer quel(le) minou(minette) vous souhaitez prendre en charge (en mp si vous le desirez)
si c est une adoption ou une FA
et ou vous demeurez 
merci

----------


## isabeuvry

dernières nouvelles: la minette n°74 est décédée cet après-midi .
La minette n°15 est toujours au refuge;il y a grosse urgence pour elle!!!! Elle n'a plus que la peau sur les os,ne mange plus,déprime...ça fait un an que je la vois là-bas,je pensais qu'elle était adoptée car j'ai toujours eu un coup de coeur pour elle et ne la voyais plus,mais elle est simplement dans une autre pièce.Elle est toujours aussi adorable et pot de colle,reste scotchée à la porte pour qu'on la sorte.Trop triste...
Le noir et blanc sauvage(je ne sais pas quel numéro mais caro saura) sera adopté samedi ainsi qu'une minette sauvage arrivée cet am.

----------


## Cbabaisse

isabeuvry, la 15 n'a pas une piste d'adoption directe au refuge ?

----------


## isabeuvry

Il semblerait que ce soit tombé à l'eau,plus de nouvelles...

----------


## Faraday

*De l'aide pour la petite puce n°15 qui est au bout du rouleau ! Ne mange plus ! Se laisse mourir ! Il faut la sortir de là !!!*

----------


## alicebyss

Il faudrait peut être enlever sur la première page pour la n°15 le 'une piste d'adoption directe en fourrière' qui explique peut être pourquoi elle n'a pas de proposition ni de don car les gens qui regardent le récap (comme moi) en 1ere page pensent qu'elle n'est pas urgente?

Je fais un don de 15e pour soit la 15, soit Coumba (la minette de 9 ans) qui n'est pas numérotée, selon les besoins.

----------


## yoli

Bonsoir, j'habite en Belgique et je veux bien adopter la chatte n°15 ou la petite femelle de 9 ans qui est sur fb et qui n'a pas de numéro

----------


## isabeuvry

Yoli vient de m'envoyer un mp sur facebook me demandant d'annuiler sa proposition d'adoption...

----------


## isabeuvry

La puce n° 15 a une demande d'adoption sur facebook.Elle sera adoptée par Sabrina Renault qui habite dans l'Eure et qui va faire le déplacement samedi pour venir la chercher.Enfin une bonne nouvelle aujourd'hui!!!

----------


## alicebyss

https://www.facebook.com/events/1667...9164113211983/

----------


## isabeuvry

sabrina Renault propose de covoiturer des minous,autant profiter du déplacement,qui se trouve sur son trajet et doit accueillir des chats?

----------


## isabeuvry

Sabrina RenaultDu côté Evreux/Conches/Breteuil pour ce qui de chez moi et je passe par Rouen pour venir.
Si besoin,contacter la personne sur facebook!!

----------


## tocquyna

Louliam ne pourrait elle pas prendre la chatte un en FA puisqu ' elle se propose pour un chat et que la puce est couverte par coeur de félin  . Il ne manquerait rien alors .

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

qui pourrait me faire un pti recap des sorties de samedi pour que je puisse faire le point des frais de sorties  merci !!!!

----------


## adoptions nord

> Bonsoir à tous(tes) Je me connecte rarement sur Resue, désolée, je ne peux pas du travail et j'ai d'énormes journées en ce moment. Déjà je tiens à vous remercier de tout cet élan d'entraide pour les matous et pour l'organisation qui ne doit pas être simple. J'aurais eu un peu de temps je vous aurais aidé avec plaisir mais ces  jours ci impossible entre mon job et l'asso.
> Je n'ai pas lu tous les messages, mais pour vous donner quelques nouvelles des 3 que je couvre sous mon asso :
> 
> Le 7, qui est finalement une fille ! magnifique et adorable, son p'ti nom est Hermione. Elle semble être en bonne santé, éternue un peu mais pas grand chose. Alors par contre, le matou s'étant avéré être une minette,Caroline m'a dit qu'elle n'est pas stérilisée. donc opération en vue en espèrant qu'elle n'a pas été prise si elle était avec les mâles  :-S 
> 
> Le 44 mon p'ti rouquin, vous avez eu les nouvelles par Lololouba; il est tout mignon et cool comme tout
> 
> et la minette 79, typée chartreux : elle va bien, gentille aussi, pas si timide que ça et un beau poil apparamment. 
> Voilà, je ne sais pas si c'était là qu'il fallait mettre les news, désolée si je me suis trompée, je vous laisse déplacer mon message si besoin.  Et où mettons nous les photos ? avant que je me trompe ... 
> ...


http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...42#post1110242

----------


## alicebyss

LOL! ce ne sera pas moi la FALD mais j'en ai une  :Smile:  
Soluce de covoit trouvée sur FAcebook, donc normalement tout est goupillé, les 2 pourront rejoindre leur FA de 40n samedi

L'asso c'est The Pattoune's Gang

----------


## Myrtille54

> covoit pour quel chat ? pour la 15 ou un autre chat qui va bénéficier du covoit de la 15 en même temps ?


la 15 et les 2 de alicebyss

----------


## Myrtille54

Possibilité aussi de sortir le no 26 qui irait en FA de 40aine sur Amiens avant de rejoindre son adoptante qui est aussi à Amiens 
Il sortirait avec la 15 et les 2 autres

----------


## adoptions nord

Sophie Baron sur facebook propose de payer les frais de sortie pour le 4

----------


## minou89

> Nadine Janiaut vient directement à Béthune mardi chercher les minettes 16 et 71.Elle habite Dijon et propose de covoiturer un autre minou en même temps si besoin.Si vous êtes sur son trajet et besoin de son aide,le faire savoir!!


Alors, elle peut ramener ma minette la n°20!! 

J'attends la réponse de la Chattounerie pour prendre le petit n°11. Pourra-t-elle 2 minous en plus ?

----------


## isabeuvry

minou89,contacte Nadine sur fbk pour voir avec elle pour le covoit
Par contre,il va falloir lui passer la caisse de transport pour la n°20 car je crois qu'elle n'en a pas en supplément

----------


## sydney21

*Petite suggestion à Caroline* : puisqu'il parait que les 2 photos ci-dessous sont celles de la chatte n°4, ce serait bien de remplacer la photo 1 par la 2 dans le récap de la première page. Ce n'est qu'un détail, mais il suffit d'avoir un coup de coeur pour une photo (comme moi pour la 62) pour que cette minette trouve une solution...

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

il faudrait absolument me dire qui sort samedi sinon ils ne pourront peut etre pas sortir car yvette veut qu'ils sortent tous identifiés donc il faut que je sache pour faire le point et faire identifier ceux qui ne le sont pas c trés important merci par avance !!!!

DESOLEE ON A POSTE EN MEME TEMPS  MERCI

----------


## alicebyss

il a aussi la minette de l'adoptante à Amiens qui va faire sa quarantaine à amiens dans la même FA de 40n que Coumba et Caramel qui doit sortir samedi non?

----------


## alicebyss

> de quel minette il s'agit ? du 26 ? je n'ai aucune info le concernant dans le récap.


Il y a marqué en page 1 que la minette 26 a une adoptante sur Amiens, mais qu'il manque la FA de 40n (et peut être une prévisite d'après ce qui est marqué)

*Myrtille54*

Possibilité aussi de sortir le no 26 qui irait en FA de 40aine sur Amiens avant de rejoindre son adoptante qui est aussi à Amiens 
Il sortirait avec la 15 et les 2 autres

----------


## cristelle

si quelqu'un pour faire une quarantaine je peux faire de longue duree pour 2 chats, jai une asso.

Mais avec la teigne, je ne peux me permettre de prendre des chats comme ca, jene peux faire courir le risque aux miens qui sont un certain nombre.

Je pourais prendre la 1 si sterilisée avant de sorir et la tricolore du 56.

pouvez vous me repondre 

merci

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

merci tiffany pour la récap !!!! dorénavan il faut que je sache quelques jours avant  les sorties  pour faire pucer ceux qui ne le sont pas encore  merci ; pour les asso qui sortent les loulous samedi  m'envoyer en mp leurs coordonnées (adresse numéro de tél) et le numéro d'inscription a la prefecture merci d'avance !!!!

----------


## minou89

Avec l'accord de La Chattounerie, je prends le n°11 en plus de la n°20.
Il me reste"juste" le co voit. pour les 3 mimis reservés par la Chattounerie!

----------


## sydney21

> si quelqu'un pour faire une quarantaine je peu etre apres fa de longue duree pour 2 chats, jai une asso
> 
> Mais avec la teigne, je ne peux me permettre de prendre des chats comme ca, jene peux faire courir le risque aux mien s qui sont un certaine nombre
> 
> Je pourais prendre la 1 si sterilisée avant de sorir et la tricolore du 56
> 
> pouvez vous me repondre 
> 
> merci


Les chats étant ensemble en chatterie, difficile de dire qui a la teigne et qui ne l'a pas.
Quelle est l'asso ?

----------


## Faraday

Ce serait super de prendre la puce 56 car AUCUNE piste.* AUCUNE PISTE non plus pour les 4 (gestante), 6, 8 (gros coryza), 12, 13, 14, 21 (en mauvais état a besoin de soins, ça urge !),22, 25, 36, 38, 41, 42, 47, 57, 77 ... personne ne s'intéresse à leur mignonne petite bouille ! Personne ne les regarde ! C'est trop triste ! Il faut les sauver ! On ne peut pas les laisser mourir !!!*

----------


## Lady92

Bonsoir Caroline,
De maniere generale a quel moment peut on t appeler plus facilement?  l adoptante potentielle d Aix ne parvient pas a te joindre

----------


## aristraitchat

Je peux éventuellement prendre la Louloute 78 en quarantaine si Mme Poitrot est sure de l'adopter. la quarantaine doit durer combien de temps ? Car je ne peux la garder que jusqu'à début juin. Je suis à 30 kilomètres de Rouen. 
Il y a des covoiturages possibles ?

----------


## sydney21

D'après les photos, 22 et 25 c'est le même chat.

Possible d'avoir de nouvelles photos par la suite, afin de mettre un peu plus en valeur ceux qui restent, et leur donner une chance ? Merci

----------


## sydney21

> Mme Poitrot n'est pas sur de la prendre. Elle la prendra seulement si la minette s'entend avec son chien. Pas facile comme situation, car si ce n'est pas le cas, on ne sait pas où va aller la minette.


Oui dans ce cas il vaut mieux qu'elle adopte un chat en asso avec possibilité de retour si mauvaise entente chien/chat.

----------


## aristraitchat

> Es-ce que vous accepteriez de prendre une autre minette en quarantaine, si il y a SUR une FALD derrière ?


Oui, si c'est sur que le chat est adopté c'est possible jusqu'à début juin au plus tard.

----------


## Lady92

> Je peux éventuellement prendre la Louloute 78 en quarantaine si Mme Poitrot est sure de l'adopter. la quarantaine doit durer combien de temps ? Car je ne peux la garder que jusqu'à début juin.


Une quarantaine dure 2-3 semaines sans aucun contact avec d autres chats d un milieu different, voir plus longtemps si souci de sante.

----------


## JENDRASZAK

oui Tiffany c'est ça.... je voudrais qu'ils trouvent une solution les pauvres, je fais la modif demain j'arrive même plus à voir les photos ! lol ! j'ai mis la 74 car je ne sais tjs pas si elle est bel et bien dcd comme l'a dit Isabeuvry, donc dans le doute, si Caro pouvait me le confirmer...

----------


## buddica

Pouvez-vs me dire de quoi est morte la minette 74?
elle ne m'avait pas l'air d'aller mal sur la photo...

elle fait partie de mes coups de coeur avec la 57, 77, le 21, le 22=25 voire les 8, 11, 12, 13, 14 et les 56, 69, 71.
j'ai pourtant posé la question sur le post hier si elle faisait partie des urgences car je n'ai pas encore choisi le 2è chat que je souhaite adopter en plus du 21.
Personne n'a pu me répondre...Personne ne savait qu'elle allait mal?

je paye les frais de sortie (voire aussi de véto ou une 5è sortie dès que j'aurai fait mes comptes ce we) pour les 12 et 13 et pour le + urgent parmi les 57, 77, 22, 8, 12, 13, 42 voire les 4, 6, 14, 56, 69, 71 et 36, 38, 39, 41, 43, 47: merci de me préciser lequel est le + urgent?

est-ce que la 27 va sortir cat elle est mal en point? elle est réservée mais rien ne bouge pour elle tandis que cela s'est décanté pour la 15.

Est-ce que quelqu'un va pouvoir m'aider à sortir le 21 et le prendre en FA et soins jusqu'à ce qu'il soit en état d'être co-voituré jusqu'à Marseille?
Est-ce que quelqu'un peut sortir les 11, 12 et 13?

Cdt

----------


## Lau-Néo

Les 27, 69, 8 ont il s des solutions ? je vois que l 27 n'est pas dans ce récap finalement ... c'est bien la petite écaille ?

Concernant ceux que j'ai sorti depuis 2j, La n°7, la 79 et le 44 + les 2 chatonnes en urgence arrivées cette après-midi, concernant les 3 premiers, adultes : je n'ai pas le carnet de santé de la 79, donc impossible de faire le suivi véto et savoir si elle est identifiée, vaccin à jour etc ... pour les 2 autres (7 et 44) ils ne sont ni identifiés, ni vaccinés (primo sans rappel et date largement dépassée), ni stérilisés ... bref j'ai tout à faire + des soins pour le 44, sachant que la 7 et la 79 n'ont pas encore vu le veto : je cherche un veto à prix asso.
Et je ne vois pas de propositions de dons pour eux... La facture va être très lourde avec les  5 cumulés ... est il possible de me donner un coup de main ? Je fais la demande ici comme on me la demandé, je suis plus souvent sur FB. 
Merci

----------


## Louliam

Pas facile de trouver une personne de l'Asso pour etre F.A, si quelqu'un à un numéro de téléphone ou les joindre ?

----------


## Myrtille54

> oui Tiffany c'est ça.... je voudrais qu'ils trouvent une solution les pauvres, je fais la modif demain j'arrive même plus à voir les photos ! lol ! j'ai mis la 74 car je ne sais tjs pas si elle est bel et bien dcd comme l'a dit Isabeuvry, donc dans le doute, si Caro pouvait me le confirmer...



Isa etait au refuge hier apres midi la puce est malheureusement DCD

----------


## cristelle

> Les chats étant ensemble en chatterie, difficile de dire qui a la teigne et qui ne l'a pas.
> Quelle est l'asso ?


Justement une bonne quarantaine car la teigne est un spore qui se propage partout. 

Je viens de voir que la 1 avait une asso, eventuellement la 56 et 57
l'asso est "Au Pré de Mon Arche" mais celle ci n'a pas de Fa de quarantaine , ni d'autres fa sur que moi sur la RP.

----------


## lolobouba

Il faut arrêter de faire peur au éventuelle FA pour la teigne...Déjà ils ne l'ont pas tous...
Sur les 3 à la maison, 1 seul et encore c'est un reste de teigne, à la lampe on le voyait quasiment pas....
Par contre c'est vrai que c'est contagieux entre eux et pour nous humain....
J'ai un chat qui l'a eu une année et sur toute ma tribu, il a été le seul... parce qu'on a respecté qq règles.....
Déjà moi je mets du citron... ca marche super bien!!!! et plus rapide.... enfin à mon avis....
on se lave les mains et on évite de toucher à la zone touchée par la teigne.... pas de caresses entre les chats sans s'être lavé les mains..... après seulement si c'est des chats très câlins entre eux et qui s'échangent leur panier, là ca craint un peu et il faut être plus vigilant.....
Et croyez moi la teigne c'est chiant mais la galle d'oreilles l'est plus et elle se transmet beaucoup plus que la teigne..... 
voilà c'est mon avis de FA avec mon expérience.... chacun fait ce qu'il veut bien sûr....

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

la 74 est dcd certainement d'une crise cardiaque elle était stressée mais pas maigre ni malade !!!

cet aprés midi je vais faire pucer les sortants de demain  je viens d'avoir yvette aucun minou ne sortira non identifié pour ceux qui sont sortis dans l'urgence les derniers jours et qui ne le sont pas  les faire pucer rapidement et m'envoyer les numéros de puce  merci d'avance

----------


## Myrtille54

> la 74 est dcd certainement d'une crise cardiaque elle était stressée mais pas maigre ni malade !!!
> 
> cet aprés midi je vais faire pucer les sortants de demain  je viens d'avoir yvette aucun minou ne sortira non identifié pour ceux qui sont sortis dans l'urgence les derniers jours et qui ne le sont pas  les faire pucer rapidement et m'envoyer les numéros de puce  merci d'avance


caro tu as la liste des 10 minous ? 

prevoir aussi ceux qui sortiraient mardi non ?

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

oui j'ai bien les 10      26   40  3   58   32   67   5   15   coumba et caramelle

pour ceux de mardi  ça serait bien aussi  comme ça comme j'y retourne lundi aprés midi on pourra les faire lundi si vous pouvez me donner les numeros ça m'éviterai de trop chercher  merci d'avance !!!!

----------


## Myrtille54

Pour MARDI 
prevoir 11/20/16/71

----------


## minou89

> Pour MARDI 
> prevoir 11/20/16/71


J'ai le 11 et la 20 en FA qq pour les covoit jusqu'à Auxerre ou Dijon ?

----------


## tara60

le problème c'est que personne du sauvetage n'a le temps pour le moment de s'en occuper.
Caroline et Isa sont débordées sur le terrain et ailleurs
et nous içi sommes trop loin pour pouvoir monter un dossier

il faudrait quelqu'un sur place qui ne fasse que cela et qui serait en relation directe avec le refuge et sa direction.

quelqu'un avait déjà parlé durant le we d'un site (clicanimaux ou autres??) en nous mettant içi la procédure mais le message a été éffacé
et personne pour le moment n'est en mesure de le faire.

----------


## lolobouba

c'est moi, effectivement j'ai le dossier PDF mais je suis loin du refuge, donc je ne peux pas le remplir.... mais il est à dispo pour l'envoyer par email si qqn s'y colle

----------


## smudgyupsy

mes sorties de samedi vers 15h

3 + 32 + 40 + 58 + 67 + la miss noire et blanche qui se laisse mourrir et qui n'est pas en photo page 1

----------


## jack79

Bonjour, je sais pas comment vous allez répartir les dons, mais sur la promesse de dons que j'ai faite, j'aimerais que ça aille à ceux, que jendraszak à posté page 16
Frais de sortie, véto etc...
Sur les 400 ça peut en aider combien?  
Bon courage à tout le monde

----------


## lolobouba

Désolée Tara.... j'espère que tu n'en subiras pas les conséquences  :: 

Bon même pb que Les amis de Néo, sur les 6 que j'ai sorti mercredi certains ne sont pas idéntifiés, castrés, vaccinés etc....
Pas de souci on a fait ça dans l'urgence, l'essentiel étant de les sortir du couloir de la mort et qu'il n'y aura pas d'eutha aujourd'hui...

Pour les 3 que j'ai sorti chez Adeline (Refuge de Filémon), je mettrai les factures la semaine prochaine elle n'a pas le temps là.... mais si déjà des dons pouvaient être prévus pour les frais ca serait sympa.
Celui que j'ai sorti en FA 40taine, pour les amis de Néo, le N°44 roux, Laurence a fait son appel au don, merci de ne pas l'oublier...
Et pour les 2 qui sont en FALD chez moi pour le refuge de Filémon, je vous mets les photos des factures.
Merci à tous ceux qui pourront m'aider, il n'y a pas de petit don.... les petits ruisseaux font les grandes rivières.... donc un GRAND merci à ceux qui pourront donner pour les 6 que j'ai sorti mercredi

(Petit rappel il y a déjà un don de 60 pour la 65, ses frais de sortie sont de 55)

arff je n'arrive pas à mettre les photos, tant pis je mets les photos dans les albums des minous sur mon facebook voici le lien ===> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...7517368&type=1 pour la n°65
et pour le n°9 il manque la facturation de la puce (devis refait aujourd'hui et mis en ligne ce soir) son numéro de puce : 250269802027959  le lien de son album ===> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...7517368&type=1

Message modifié 11/05/2012 à 17h50 : puce rajouté sur la photo et les 2 puces pour ceux d'Adeline, je ne sais pas  les numéros des chats sortis, voir avec Yvette du refuge.... total = 178  et n°65 = 54.70

Photos et nouvelles sur le post rescue les sortis de béthune

----------


## isabeuvry

vu sur facebook

Dominique Dussaudje peux en prendre 2, en famille d accueil,mais je suis dans le 34 herault,0683745579,je reste a votre disposition,bonne journée.

Une asso dans le 34  pour chapeauter???

----------


## sydney21

J'envisageais de réserver la 56 trico en plus de la 62 déjà sortie, donc à voir avec Cristelle on va pas se battre pour le même chat mais il faudrait savoir qui la prend ? Sachant que j'ai une asso et une FA quarantaine pour elle.
Merci

----------


## tara60

> Bonjour, je sais pas comment vous allez répartir les dons, mais sur la promesse de dons que j'ai faite, j'aimerais que ça aille à ceux, que jendraszak à posté page 16
> Frais de sortie, véto etc...
> Sur les 400 ça peut en aider combien? 
> Bon courage à tout le monde


tu attribue donc tes 400 pour les frais de sortie des loulous qui n'ont pas encore été pris en charge??

Sachant que les frais sont de 45 ou 55 , tu peux peut être simplement dire que tu prends en charge les frais de sortie pour X chats quite à donner les numéros et on supprime ton don de 400.
ensuite selon, tu pourras compléter ou non selon les factures qui arriveront?

Mais cela réduit de beaucoup le montant total des dons pour véto pour ceux déjà sortis et qui vont avoir besoin aussi de dons!!!

Réfléchis et redis nous.  je sais pas facile de savoir où donner, on aimerait toujours faire plus.

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

dans tous les cas pour tous ceux qui ont été sortis jusque maintenant  les comptes ont été fait pour les frais de sorties beaucoup sont en sauvetage donc 0 frais pour ceux la  j'attend dés que possible les numérods de puce pour mise a jour  merci   les frais de sortie de joufflu numéro 46 sorti par l'asso les chtitepattedu59 ont été réglés par marcelle et  les frais de sortie des numéros 58 et 47  par marie92  et je la remercie pour son aide réguliére a mes petits malheureux bizous marie !!!!

j'ai reçu également deux frais de sortie  une x 45 et une x 55   de véronique pour deux loulous a jour donc castré ou stérilisée normalement pour le numéro 14 que je vais faire castrer et la numéro 71

merci a vous toute pour votre aide !!!!

----------


## tara60

Caroline, pourras-tu m'envoyer ton récap de qui a sorti qui et le montant des frais de chacun pour leur sorti et qui les a réglé

j'en aurai besoin pour faire la suite des dons et la répartition par association, par nombre de chat de chacune et le montant qui a été réglé (soit payé par l'asso soit par un don)

cela te sera-t-il possible la semaine prochaine? merci

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

oui tara je fais ça ce week end promis !!!

----------


## tara60

TRES URGENT : CHERCHE UNE FA DE 40aine puis FALD ou ADOPTANTS pour cette minette N°65, elle ne s'entend absolument pas avec l'autre minette sortie en même temps qu'elle.
Les 2 chattes sont dans une salle de bain avec AUCUNE possibilité de les séparer, cela devient très urgent car cette dernière attaque la première et dans cet espace restreint, c'est totalement invivable pour tout le monde!!!

Elle est très sociable humain mais apparemement n'apprecie pas trop sa congénère 


Myrtille54 et Isabeuvry, pouvez-vous la mettre sur FB, merci.

----------


## JENDRASZAK

*tous ces minous n'ont toujours aucunes pistes, on pense à eux....* ::

----------


## tara60

61, 71 et 39 ont une adoption en cours, non?

----------


## Faraday

> 61, 71 et 39 ont une adoption en cours, non?


la 71, c'est quasi sûr... la 39 me semble que oui... pour la 61 aussi... à vérifier

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

pour l'instant sans contre ordre d'yvette le loulou 21  reste au refuge il va devoir etre enuclée merci

----------


## solenn13

> la 71, c'est quasi sûr... la 39 me semble que oui... pour la 61 aussi... à vérifier


Oui, le 39 viendra chez ma mère. Reste à trouver la FA et co-voit.

----------


## minou89

Pour La Chattounerie il y a n°20,11 et Carole a demandé à prendre en charge un dans ceux qui restent difficile ou autre...
Le choix a-t-il été fait ?

----------


## jack79

> tu attribue donc tes 400 pour les frais de sortie des loulous qui n'ont pas encore été pris en charge??
> 
> Sachant que les frais sont de 45 ou 55 , tu peux peut être simplement dire que tu prends en charge les frais de sortie pour X chats quite à donner les numéros et on supprime ton don de 400.
> ensuite selon, tu pourras compléter ou non selon les factures qui arriveront?
> 
> Mais cela réduit de beaucoup le montant total des dons pour véto pour ceux déjà sortis et qui vont avoir besoin aussi de dons!!!
> 
> Réfléchis et redis nous.  je sais pas facile de savoir où donner, on aimerait toujours faire plus.


Bonjour, excusez moi, je vais rester sur le don que j'ai fait, mais j'aimerais aussi aider les loulous restants, je fais mes comptes, et je vais voir si je peux financer pour les chats restants.

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

j'avais vu sur un récap que le 26 devait sortir demain  qui peut me confirmer  help help et ou va t il ?? en quarantaine avant adoption a amiens ?

----------


## Myrtille54

> j'avais vu sur un récap que le 26 devait sortir demain  qui peut me confirmer  help help et ou va t il ?? en quarantaine avant adoption a amiens ?



oui il va en FA de 40aine à Amiens avant adoption par Mme ROUSSEAU et le covoit c demain

----------


## lolobouba

je connais bien la FA de 40taine sur Amiens ou il va.... pas de souci Caroline  ::

----------


## Myrtille54

> Au risque de m'entendre dire que je radote ^^, je signale que sur la photo 61 il y a 3 chats :
> 
> La 74 est DCD, la 70 est réservée, mais qui est la boule de poils grise au milieu ? 
> 
> Pièce jointe 40268


la 61 !!! on aura une autre photo d elle toute seule

----------


## tara60

> Bonjour, excusez moi, je vais rester sur le don que j'ai fait, mais j'aimerais aussi aider les loulous restants, je fais mes comptes, et je vais voir si je peux financer pour les chats restants.


Ne t'inquiette pas jack79, c'est déjà un super don que tu fais.
De plus, ce sos est loin d'être terminé, il va surement durée encore plusieurs semaines puisque d'autres chats sont en attente d'être mis içi.
Ce premier sos est pour les + anciens qui, pour certains, ont fait 18 mois dans ce refuge, donc ils sont notre priorité.

J'espère que ce we, nous pourrons ou plutôt Caroline pourra refaire un nouveau sos avec les anciens non réservés et certains nouveaux si elle le désire.
Nous pourrons ainsi cloturer ces premiers dons pour cette première semaine et faire la répartition (en dehors des dons attribués aux chats non réservés qui seront rebasculés la semaine suivante et des dons qui n'auront pas servis).

Donc une nouvelle campagne d'appel à don sera faite et vous pourrez refaire une promesse dans les semaines suivantes.

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

pour la petite grise entre la 74 et la 70 j'essaie de voir ce soir !!!!

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

surtout tenez moi au courant des dates de sorti  quelques jours a l'avance  !!!!

----------


## tara60

Dimanche, je serai sur Amiens pour évênement familial. j'en repars vers 16h30 si besoin de rapprocher un loulou vers la RP vu que j'habite à 50km nord Paris. 
par contre je ne pourrais pas le garder en transit et il faudra venir le chercher.

peux pas proposer mieux

----------


## Myrtille54

> demande pour la 4 caro stp si elle a une chance de partir lundi



le covoitureur est ok pour la prendre en charge lundi matin

----------


## Lady92

Je reviens sur la proposition que j avais faite la semaine derniere qui etait :
- soit 40€ avec recu soit un cotrain paris/bethune/paris (gare a gare) le WE du 12/13

Proposition revisee :
- soit 40€ avec recu
- soit un cotrain a ma charge au depart de Paris pour un trajet de 2h ou moins (Bethune, auxerre, dijon...) lors d un week-end (sauf celui du 26 mai). Trajet gare a gare, quelqu un devra recuperer le ou les chats en gare. Me prevenir a l avance si possible, que je puisse m organiser et beneficier d un meilleur tarif sncf que les tarifs du jour

----------


## sydney21

Je souhaite réserver la chatte trico n°56 qui ira en FA quarantaine chez Tara60 avec la 62.
Merci de voir si elle est identifiée et peut sortir rapidement.

----------


## Myrtille54

> Je souhaite réserver la chatte trico n°56 qui ira en FA quarantaine chez Tara60 avec la 62.
> Merci de voir si elle est identifiée et peut sortir rapidement.


Caro est partie en mission pucage !!!

Normalement il y en a d autres de prevu à l identification lundi donc on peut rajouter miss 56 à la liste !

----------


## Myrtille54

> Pour MARDI 
> prevoir 11/20/16/71



rajoute 56 pour sydney21 - sortie quand on aura trouver le covoit mais rapide !

----------


## sydney21

j'ai eu caro au tél pour la 56 elle va voir si puçable aujourd'hui...

----------


## Cheyenne62

Comme il m'a été dit de le mettre sur le post, je le fais : 
Concernant les 9 chats sortis sous asso Coeur de Félins (n°4/8/23/31/45/60/72 + 2 sauvages) nous avons déjà eu beaucoup de frais vétérinaires et d'autres frais à venir également car beaucoup de chats sans identification, chattes non stérilisées et certaines gestantes, ce qui a un coût élevé pour une toute jeune association comme la notre.
Malheureusement, nous ne voyons pas beaucoup de propositions de dons pour ces minous...
Si des personnes veulent donner un coup de pouce à l'asso ça serait génial car la facture va être conséquente...
Merci d'avance !

----------


## lille1988

Petite question: est ce que les chattes qui sont sortis tatoués sont automatiquement stérilisées ?

C'est ce qu'on m'a dit oralement à la fourrière mais aucune certitude car nous n'avons toujours pas reçu les carnets de santé.

----------


## Myrtille54

> Petite question: est ce que les chattes qui sont sortis tatoués sont automatiquement stérilisées ?
> 
> C'est ce qu'on m'a dit oralement à la fourrière mais aucune certitude car nous n'avons toujours pas reçu les carnets de santé.



automatiquement non s ils n ont pas le temps de le faire entre la resa et la sortie.
tu n as pas le carnet de sante de qui ?
tu as deja ta minette ? sinon  le carnet est donne à la sortie

----------


## Cheyenne62

Je sais Isa pour les dons pour Aquarelle mais comme elle fait partie des 9 mimis de l'asso, je l'ai comptabilisée.

----------


## sydney21

> Petite question: est ce que les chattes qui sont sortis tatoués sont automatiquement stérilisées ?
> 
> C'est ce qu'on m'a dit oralement à la fourrière mais aucune certitude car nous n'avons toujours pas reçu les carnets de santé.


D'après ce que m'a dit Caro, chat tatoué = stérilisé.
Un tatouage nécessitant une anesthésie, en général tout est fait dans la foulée.
Pour ceux qui sortent actuellement et qui n'ont pas été stérilisés avant, ils seront pucés, sauf erreur de ma part.

----------


## isabeuvry

C'est bien ça Sydney21

----------


## isabeuvry

> Je repasse tout à l'heure pour faire le point sur les recap. 
> 
> Je voulais savoir si il y avait des nouvelles de la piste pour la 27. Elle Est notée comme réservée, mais plus de nouvelles depuis presque une semaine. Elle est vraiment mal en point la pauvre minette


Hier,je suis allée la voir,l'ai prise dans les bras,elle est toute menue car trop stressée et ne manque quasi pas.Elle n'a aucune croûte mais ne cesse de se lécher,ce qui explique sa dépilation quasi totale maintenant...
Elle est en très grande urgence,on ne va pas la laisser partir d'une crise cardiaque dûe au stress comme la minette 74...Demain,je suis au refuge,je préviens de suite ici que si une asso a une place et souhaite la sortir,elle partira si elle est en règle.

----------


## isabeuvry

vu sur facebook:

Isa BibileIl doit y avoir une grosse erreur,je n'ai réservé aucun chat



.Donc la minette n°27 en très grande urgence peut attendre longtemps!!!!
Help!! Il faut la sortir de toute urgence!!

----------


## lolobouba

Isa dans quel état elle est la minette 27? c'est quoi son pb? elle se dépile par le stress uniquement? as tu vu teigne ou autre?

----------


## isabeuvry

Non lolo,aucune teigne,juste la peau,plus de poils,elle se lèche encore et encore,très gros stress...

----------


## lolobouba

c'est l'écaille de tortue c'est ça? elle se laisse mourir elle mange plus et stress c'est ça le pb?

----------


## isabeuvry

oui lolo,on a 2 écailles qui ne mangent plus à cause du stress,la n° 15 a trouvé une adoptante qui vient la chercher demain,l'autre,c'est celle-ci,la n°27

----------


## lolobouba

je peux plus mettre en 40taine j'ai pu de place.... crois tu que je puisse la mettre avec les miens sans risque sans 40taine?

----------


## Faraday

> Dans le recap c'est noté : FA *kraki lefevre n°27 asso Les amis de Myrtille
> 
> Que manque t-il pour la sortie cette petite puce ?*


cette personne n'a plus jamais donné de nouvelles... donc on considère que* la puce n27 n'a AUCUNE PISTE et que cela urge pour elle ! de l'aide pour la sauver !!! on ne peut pas la laisser mourir !
*
Merci à la récap' de mettre à jour !

----------


## isabeuvry

> @ CAROLINE : Alors il faut d'urgence modifier la photo car elle est notée réservée ! Et dans le recap !
> 
> PS : est-ce que l'asso la couvre toujours  ?


l'asso m'affirme ne jamais avoir proposé de la couvrir!!! Y'a eu une grosse erreur et la pauvre dépérit en attendant!!!
Possible à un modo de noter en rouge l'urgence pour la minette n°27??

----------


## Myrtille54

> Je ne savais pas pour le 10 de demain. Qui es-ce qui le sort ?
> 
> Pour le récap photo il en manque et il y en a qui sont dessus alors qu'il ne devrait pas : le 11 par exemple, il sort sous l'asso la Chattounerie et ira chez Minou89.
> 
> Pour la 27, no comment, on aurait au moins pu nous prévenir que c'était pas la minette de Kraki et que finalement elle ne la prenait pas.


pour moi le 10 ne sort pas .... ASCA prenait le 10 ou un autre donc..

pour Kraki elle affirme etre venue poster ici qu elle se desistait (sans vouloir polemiquer mais c enervant on a perdu du temps pour la puce)

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

non au dernières nouvelles le 10 ne sort pas demain !!!!!

pour la 27 ça urge elle a besoin de soins pour son poil c une petite chatte adorable !!!

tous les minous qui partent demain ont été pucés

la numéro quatre a été pucé elle a perdu ses bébés !!!

bonne nouvelle la numéro 74 n'est pas décédée c une autre fifille je remettrai la photo demain 

par contre une minette sauvage qui venait d'arriver a fait c bébés il faut aider l'association coeur de felin qui devaient la sortir demain car ils sortent plusieurs chats de ce sauvetage

SEPT CHATONS SONT ARRIVES DONT QUATRE EN MAUVAIS ETAT TREMPES JUSQU'AUX OS ET AFFAMES QU'ON A DU RECHAUFFER (UN PAS SUR LE LE SAUVER C LE PETIT NOIR) SI LES PERSONNES QUI VIENNENT CHERCHER DES CHATS DEMAIN ONT ENCORE UNE PETITE PLACE JE SUIS PRENEUSE !!!

----------


## isabeuvry

Les fratries ne sont pas séparées Tiffany,ils sont un repère les uns pour les autres.
Si ce n'est pas la n° 74,c'est laquelle??

----------


## isabeuvry

Non,il y a une fratrie de 3 et une fratrie de 4.

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

je ne sais pas j'ai fais une photo de celle que j'ai vu aujourd'hui pour moi c bien la 74 !!!!!

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

pour les chatons ils n'ont pas été en contacts avec les adultes  donc pour la quarantaine ensemble c pas conseillé !!!!

----------


## tara60

Caroline, la 56 a-t-elle pu être pucée auj ou le sera-t-elle lundi?

----------


## tara60

pour Kraki elle affirme etre venue poster ici qu elle se desistait (sans vouloir polemiquer mais c enervant on a perdu du temps pour la puce)[/QUOTE]

elle n'est jamais venu içi pour annuler!!!
depuis le we dernier on demande quand elle va venir la chercher et jamais de réponse car j'attendais tellement une réponse que je n'aurai jamais loupé celle-la.

quand je me souviens de son cinéma quand elle l'avait soi-disant reconnu "oh mon Dieu" et "ma mère en a pleuré en la voyant"  :: 

et maintenant, la pauvre est en train de crever labas

----------


## adoptions nord

pour la 27 j'ai envoyé un mp qui n'a jamais eu de reponse mais bon..

Petite question pour le 8, quelqu'un peut faire Bethune Dijon lundi mais il ne pourra pas etre du voyage vu qu'il faut absolument qu'il ai fais sa quarantaine avant d'aller à Dardilly(69) ?

----------


## isabeuvry

Le covoit est mardi,la personne qui devrait accueillir le n°8 ne peut faire la quarantaine.Coeur de félins accepte de le couvrir,j'ai communiqué les coordonnées de la personne de l'asso à contacter à la fa qui se propose mais aucune nouvelle...je ne sais pas si louliam(pas certaine du pseudo) a appelé...

----------


## tara60

:: des DONS svp, il leur faut des DONS encore et encore :: 

nous en sommes à 1300€ pour environ 40 adultes (sortis et près à sortir), 15 chatons sortis et 7 à sortir au plus vite.

Comment voulez-vous que l'on aide les associations avec ce montant???  

il n'y aura même pas 20€ par chat , même pas de quoi payer le rappel de vaccin !!!

alors qu'il y a des malades, de grosses opérations, des gestantes à avorter, de la teigne, de la gâle, des chatons pour qui il faudra TOUT faire et qui coûte beaucoup plus chèr qu'un adulte.

remobilisez-vous, même 5€, 10€ les petits ruisseaux font les grandes rivières il paraît alors prouvez-le içi

 :: FAITES UN DON POUR EUX SVP  ::

----------


## NVPLD

Bonjour à tous et toutes, 
nous pouvons prendre en charge les 7 chatons arrivés dernierement pr des soins urgents.
nous avons bcp d'urgences et de chats en accueil et de mères pleines, mais il me font trop mal au coeur. 
nous sommes du 91 alors faut qu'on s'organise pr un co voit, mais si qqn descend et pourrait nous descendre les petits en meme temps ce serais top, car j'a des week end blindés de véto, adoptions, trappage, visites...

----------


## Myrtille54

> Autant pour moi. J'ai confondu avec le Covoit de Dijon. 
> 
> Il y a donc un Covoit pour Lyon. On peut avoir plus de précision sur l'itinéraire ?
> 
> *Edit : si le Covoit passe par Troyes, ça peut aider pour les chats qui doivent aller à Auxerre. Il leur manque juste le Covoit*


Auxerre c mardi avec le Dijon ! la Damede Dijon prend les 2 siennes et les 3 pour la Chatounerie (dont 1 craintif qu on sait pas c lequel )

----------


## NVPLD

tu sais quand il y a un co voit vers paris?

----------


## NVPLD

oui carrément, mais ce week end je suis blindée et faut les sortir au plus vite pr les guérir..pour moi pas de pb meme pr aller vers beauvais les chercher mais jusk bethune  c trop loin pr moi, ji passe mon essence et apres j'ai pas assez pr aller au taf...

----------


## NVPLD

savez vous quand il y aurais un co voitdirection paris ou passant par paris? je peux isoler les bibous, les 7 ds ma sdb qui est grande et désinfectée.

----------


## NVPLD

je sais bien, mais malheureusement je ne peux pas aller jusk bethune, jsuis blindée ce weekend jai aucune possibilité de me taper toute la route, question d'argent notamment. j'ai la place pr les 7 ds la sdb pr du soin intensif mais si pas de co voit, malheureusement va falloir trouver une autre fa pr eux...

----------


## tara60

je ne pense pas que ce soit une très bonne idée de les faire voyager autant

certains ont l'air mal en point et ne supporteraient pas le voyage

----------


## isabeuvry

Si je ne me trompe pas,il n'y a plus que 2 chattes gestantes.Une noire et la n°1

----------


## tocquyna

> Si je ne me trompe pas,il n'y a plus que 2 chattes gestantes.Une noire et la n°1


J ' ai eue Yvette au téléphone vers 18H et normalement si tout se passe bien la numéro un se fait stérilisée lundi et l ' autre puce aussi .

J ' aurais confirmation lundi si vu leur état d' avancement de "grossesse" si le véto peut le faire . J ' aimerais fortement sa éviterais des euthas.

Bizes

----------


## kalie62

> des DONS svp, il leur faut des DONS encore et encore
> 
> nous en sommes à 1300 pour environ 40 adultes (sortis et près à sortir), 15 chatons sortis et 7 à sortir au plus vite.
> 
> Comment voulez-vous que l'on aide les associations avec ce montant???  
> 
> il n'y aura même pas 20 par chat , même pas de quoi payer le rappel de vaccin !!!
> 
> alors qu'il y a des malades, de grosses opérations, des gestantes à avorter, de la teigne, de la gâle, des chatons pour qui il faudra TOUT faire et qui coûte beaucoup plus chèr qu'un adulte.
> ...



Bonjour,

Je suis nouvelle sur le forum, je suis la personne qui a adopté le male timide roux (qui était sur la photo 28) jeudi. Il se porte trés bien, n'est pas si timide que ça car il vient chercher des calins ! Je souhaiterais vous aider un peu plus pour sauver tous ces chats donc je vous fais une promesse de dons de 50. Par contre, pour le reglement je vous laisse me recontacter par message privé car je ne connais pas grand chose aux forums.
Je vous en remercie, kalie !

----------


## Myrtille54

> Je pourrais faire ce recap dans l'immédiat je n'ai pas accès à mon ordinateur, je suis sur l'ipad et c'est pas pratique du tout pour faire un recap. Si personne ne peut le faire avant, je peux le faire tout à l'heure.



Je comprend rien la 16 est sensee avoir mis bas il y a quelques jours et allaiter 2 titis

Caro nous a dit que la 4 avait avorte

----------


## Myrtille54

> Récap co-voiturage pour Minou89 à Auxerre : on a 2 propositions que l'on étudie. 
> Un covoi-train nous intéresse (car directement à Auxerre) grâce à adoption-nord mais il se ferait le samedi 19 mai.
> Adioption-nord, je vous confirme la prise en charge de vos frais.
> 
> Minou89 a réservé les n° 11 + 20. 
> 
> 
> Où seront-ils en attendant le 19 mai ?
> 
> merci pour votre réponse.


je croyais ct ok pour mardi avec Nadine qqui vous les emmene à Dijon (avec une personne qui ferait Dijon Auxerre
sinon ils seront au refuge jusqu au 19

----------


## tara60

TRES URGENT : CHERCHE UNE FA DE 40aine puis FALD ou ADOPTANTS pour cette minette N°65, elle ne s'entend absolument pas avec l'autre minette sortie en même temps qu'elle.
Les 2 chattes sont dans une salle de bain avec AUCUNE possibilité de les séparer, cela devient très urgent car cette dernière attaque la première et dans cet espace restreint, c'est totalement invivable pour tout le monde!!!

Elle est très sociable humain mais apparemement n'apprecie pas trop sa congénère 

cette minette ne s'alimente plus depuis ce matin

 :: *svp il lui faut une solution très rapidement




*

----------


## Electre

Bonsoir,

Je souhaite faire une promesse de don de 20 €, selon les besoins, ne pouvant malheureusement pas faire davantage.
Je ne sais pas trop comment ça se passe, mais j'imagine que j'aurais les infos au moment venu.
Merci à vous et bravo pour votre dévouement!

----------


## Faraday

*Des dons, des familles d'accueil, des covoiturages/trainages, des associations, on a besoin de tout ! Il faut sortir ces minous de l'enfer ! il y a des malades, des gestantes, des urgences, des chats qui n'ont AUCUNE PISTE (n°6, n°12, n°13, n°14, n°22, n°25, n°36, n°38, n°41, n°42, n°47, n°57, n°61, n°62, n°77). ILS ONT BESOIN DE VOUS ! CA URGE !

 Il n'y a pas de petits dons, chaque don contribue à sauver la vie d'un petit être en danger de mort !!!!*

----------


## buddica

Si ce n'est pas la 74 qui est DCD, laquelle est-ce?

Comment va le 21?
Pourquoi vouloir l'énucléer?
Cela n'est absolument pas nécessaire s'il n'a pas encore vu de véto ophtalmo! 
Ca peut attendre qu'il soit sorti, non?
Est-il déjà castré ou le sera-t-il en même tps?

Est-ce qu'une association pourrait me chapeauter pour sortir le 21 avant qu'il ne soit énucléé en vue de l'adopter et est-ce qu'une FA de transit ou de 40aine pourrait l'accueillir en attendant qu'il soit co-voituré à Marseille?
Sachant que je prends en charge tous les frais, y compris véto.

De même, est-ce qu'une asso peut m'aider à sortir une aute minette ou matou le + urgent parmi les 57,77, 74, 22, 12, 13, 69, 56, 6, 36, 42, 43 en vue de l'adopter sachant qu je prends en charge ts les frais, y compris véto?

Est-ce qu'une asso peut sortir les 12 et les deux 13 pour lesquels les frais de sortie st pris en charge par moi?

Pourquoi ne pas indiquer en 1ère page que le 21 est réservée par moi?

*SVP une asso pour me chapeauter et sortir ces minous!
Il n'y a rien à payer, juste trouver une FA de transit!
*Manifestez-vous, c'est urgent.
Merci pour eux.

----------


## Lau-Néo

Petit récap de mon côté et de mes possiblités :
J'ai sorti la 7 en FA à Dunkerque, le 44 matou roux en FA40ne chez Lololouba, la 79 en FA 40ne chez Lille1988
et les 2 chatonnes noires en urgence d'hier, 2 petites de 2mois abandonnées sur place !
J'arrive à 5 pour lesquels rien a été fait au niv. veto. Un grand merci à Caramelle qui n'a pas oublié le p'ti 44 et me fait un don équivalent aux frais de sortie. Pour les autres... rien ! 

Je veux bien prendre en charge la p'tite 27, elle me fait trop de peine d'avoir été laissée sur le carreau, c'est celle qui me semble en extrême urgence, mais n'ayant pas de promesse de dons, je voudrais de préférence une FA prés de Nancy (une de mes meilleures veto  est là bas) ou Dunkerque, puisque je viens d'y établir une convention avec un veto. 

 Je peux pas faire mieux, j'attends des arrivées d'ailleurs, et mon asso est toute petite. 
*Et pour me joindre rapido, sur Facebook pour moi* ! Lololouba et qq autres ici savent comment me joindre.

----------


## winnie77

je veux bien prendre en charge les frais de sortie du 22 si fa + asso

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

pour le 21 c clair yvette le garde elle va le montrer a son véto elle a eu un gros coup de coeur pour lui et elle va le soigner si pas nécessaire d'énucler c clair ça ne sera pas fait on est pas des barbares mdr par contre si quelques dons lui sont attribués ils seront le bienvenus  !!!
pour les cahtons (3) j'attend une réponse car ils sont au refuge et ne peuvent pas y rester
pour les autres ont les a mis en sécurité donc ça peut attendre lundi si personne ne peut les prendre aujourd'hui par contre si une solution de dépard aujourd'hui me tenir au courant pour que je dise a la personne de les ramener ou donner l'adresse pour aller les récupérer merci
pour la 27 j'ai cru comprendre que les amis de néo serait ok 
je mettrai a jour la page d'accueil dans la journée 
encore merci a tous pour votre aide !!!

----------


## lolobouba

> j'ai transmis à laurence mais sur le numero de portable que j'ai elle n'a pas reçu le sms pour l'instant donc je lui ai envoyé un mp via facebook. le covoit d'amiens c'est cet aprem?


idem pour la 27 j'ai envoyé sms à Laurence...

----------


## adoptions nord

edit

----------


## smudgyupsy

je peux laisser une de mes FA de quarantaine à Lau Néo pour la 27
et la faire profiter du co-voit d'aujourd'hui si quelqu'un peut preter une caisse de transport et la déposer au refuge
je propose que si Laurence se manifeste rapidement elle sort sous son asso
si elle ne donne pas de réponse rapidement elle sort sous mon asso et part ce t après midi rdv véto lundi


je peux normalement prendre les 3 chatons

edit j'ai la FA de quarantaine et FALD pour la 27 
si Lau Néo me laisse la sortir à sa place

----------


## aristraitchat

Je suis complètement perdue dans tout ça, les messages fusent de partout (tant mieux , cela prouve qu'il y a beaucoup de grands coeurs qui veulent sauver tous ces beaux loulous), 
je ne comprends donc pas tout mais je rappelle que j'avais proposé de prendre un chat en quarantaine (si adoption derrière et si frais payés) je peux assurer la quarantaine jusqu'à début juin.  je suis du côté de Rouen .

----------


## smudgyupsy

pour la 27 oui elle sortira aujourd'hui soit avec moi soit avec Lau Néo

je sors aussi le 47

3 + 27 + 32 + 47 + 67 + 56 + 40 + 3 chatons

on y verra plus clair demain dans le récap c'est vrai que là c'est le cirque

----------


## aristraitchat

je peux en prendre un en quarantaine, voire deux s'ils peuvent rester ensemble, car je ne pourrai pas les séparer.

----------


## adoptions nord

pour la 27 je viens d'avoir Laurence de l'asso les amis de Néo, elle la sort sous son asso car elle a fa et fald. christelle normalement elle va t'appeler ce matin

----------


## Myrtille54

> ouiiiiii je sais lol mais je sais toujours pas le nom de l'asso qui sort la 26 pour que la covoitureuse puisse sortir le chat LOL ^^



ASCA va le couvrir faudra donner les coordonnees de Mme Rousseau à Smyguypsy !

----------


## Myrtille54

> quelqu'un peut me dire si il y a un covoit cet aprem de Bethune vers Region parisienne?


y apas

----------


## winnie77

> je veux bien prendre en charge les frais de sortie du 22 si fa + asso



 :: personne pour ce minou, il n'est pas ds le recap

----------


## sydney21

> *Quarantaine / transit*
> *Tara60* *pour le n°62 sous Sydney21
> **FA Longue durée**
> **Sydney21** n°62
> **PISTE ASSOS
> **Sydney21 : n°62 ( FA quarantaine chez Tara60 et FALD chez Sydney21 ) + n°56 ( en quarantaine chez Tara60)  Manque un covoit 
> *


dans le récap il est mentionné à 3 endroit différents la minette 62 que je prends en charge. Ca ne serait pas mieux, pour alléger, de ne le mentionner qu'une fois ? Je précise que je prends aussi la 56 qui ira aussi en FAQ chez Tara60 et en FALD chez moi sous assistance aux félins dieppois.

(j'éditerai ce message quand il aura été pris en compte)

----------


## Auréli

bonjour
j'ai adopté la 59 directement au refuge lundi dernier. elle sortira de quarantaine le 17 mai. 

je peux accueillir un autre chat en quarantaine après mais par contre je ne l'adopte pas...

----------


## Myrtille54

> bonjour
> j'ai adopté la 59 directement au refuge lundi dernier. elle sortira de quarantaine le 17 mai. 
> 
> je peux accueillir un autre chat en quarantaine après mais par contre je ne l'adopte pas...


tu pourrais prendre le 24 qui a besoin d une FA de quarantaine uniquement ou le doudou qui part en suisse pour adoption le 39 (faut asso pour sortie)

----------


## Faraday

Pour la récap', merci de rajouter :

- n°27 : frais de sortie + 50 euros frais véto offerts par Caramelle59        

- n°22 : frais de sortie offerts par Winnie77 manque FA + asso

- n°69 : option les Amis de Néo, besoin de dons

Auncu souci pour refonder la récap' ! vous êtes tous bien plus doués que moi pour la rendre très claire !

----------


## sydney21

le souci pour la photo 56 c'est qu'il y a 2 chats dessus, donc peut être indiquer 56 = trico (normalement sortie par moi, sauf contrordre ? )
et 56 bis = la tigrée.

----------


## winnie77

> personne pour ce minou, il n'est pas ds le recap


est ce qu'une fa peut prendre le 22 et le 1 ( qui ce fait steriliser lundi ), puisque apparement mes messages passent inappercu !!! merci

----------


## sydney21

> pour la 62, je suis du même avis. Mais je ne fais que reprendre le récap comme il était au départ, et j'ajoute les infos complémentaires.
> Donc je ne sais pas, par rapport à l'auteur initial du récap, si je peux faire ces modifications.
> 
> D'ailleurs si je pouvais me permettre, pour alléger considérablement et que tout soit plus clair pour tout le monde. De refaire complètement tout les récap, et de ne laisser que les chats pour qui il manque quelque chose. Je pensais supprimer les chats sortis et faire un récap pour les chats, pour qui tout est OK, mais qui attendent juste la sortie


A mon avis le mieux est que les choses soient claires donc je ne pense pas que l'auteur initial du récap t'en voudra si tu fais des modifs dessus, du moment que toutes les infos sont vérifiées. A la limite pour ne pas perdre d'infos justement puisque tous les frais de sortie ne sont pas encore réglés ou les dons attribués, pourquoi ne pas faire :
1) un récap des chats en attente de solution
2) un récap des chats sortis 
pour que Caro s'y retrouve après, si on enlève les infos ça va être la pagaille pour savoir qui a sorti qui...

----------


## Cheyenne62

> pour la 22 et le 1 c'est sous asso coeur de felins? ils ont besoin de fa quarantaine ou fald?


C'est la N°1 qui peut sortir sous Coeur de Félins mais il nous manque la FA.

----------


## winnie77

> pour la 22 et le 1 c'est sous asso coeur de felins? ils ont besoin de fa quarantaine ou fald?



le 22 apparement il n'a rien, mais peut etre vaudrait il quand meme qu'il y ai une quarantaine, mais pour le moment il n'est sous aucune asso, à ma connaissance et pour la 1 idem il faut une quarantaine par precaution, mais elle est sous coeur de felin

----------


## isabeuvry

Nadine Janiaut,sur facebook,demande le transfert des dons initialement prévus pour la minette n°16 à la minette n°2 sortie en urgence par les chtites pattes jeudi et hospitalisée.Nadine prendra en charge tous les frais de la minette n°16 et offre donc son don à la n°2.

Pour la caisse de transport pour les chatons,je peux dépanner,manquera juste un linge propre pour mettre à l'intérieur.

----------


## tara60

> Nadine Janiaut,sur facebook,demande le transfert des dons initialement prévus pour la minette n°16 à la minette n°2 sortie en urgence par les chtites pattes jeudi et hospitalisée.Nadine prendra en charge tous les frais de la minette n°16 et offre donc son don à la n°2.


je ne comprend pas, sur le récap dons, TACHA prend en charge les frais de sortie, véto et opération de la 2

et Jacqueline Limosin fait un don de 50€ à la 16

Nadine Janiaut n'est pas sur la liste des dons?? et la 2, tout est pris en charge??

----------


## smudgyupsy

non c'est pour Metz
on sort 7 adultes et 3 chatons

----------


## adoptions nord

edit

----------


## smudgyupsy

on se calme les filles ...
j'avais proposé d'aider pour la 27 car elle était en urgence et qu'une de mes FA40° et LD m'a envoyé un sms en se proposant de la prendre
si les Amis de Néo ont une solution évidemment ils sont prioritaire  ::  l'important est qu'elle sorte 

j'ai reporté mon choix sur un autre chat !

----------


## gaelle 80

Si une solution est trouvée (FA....), je veux bien prendre en charge les frais de sortie du petit mâle noir et blanc n°47.
A qui dois je adresser mon chèque? Est ce à Caroline?

----------


## smudgyupsy

> Si une solution est trouvée (FA....), je veux bien prendre en charge les frais de sortie du petit mâle noir et blanc n°47.
> A qui dois je adresser mon chèque? Est ce à Caroline?


le 47 sortira dans quelques minutes
oui les chéques sont à envoyé à Caroline

pour la 27 super contente !!!

----------


## tara60

> Si une solution est trouvée (FA....), je veux bien prendre en charge les frais de sortie du petit mâle noir et blanc n°47.
> A qui dois je adresser mon chèque? Est ce à Caroline?


merci Gaelle80, pour le moment, votre don est inscrit dans la récap, vous n'envoyez pas votre don de suite puisqu'il faut attendre la récap des frais réèls de sortie que va nous faire Caroline dans la semain.

----------


## tara60

> le 47 sortira dans quelques minutes
> oui les chéques sont à envoyé à Caroline


non pas encore, on attend le feu vert de Caroline!!!

----------


## smudgyupsy

Oki désolée  ::

----------


## alicebyss

J'ai eu la covoit sont sortis:
- Coumba et Caramel sous asso The Pattounes Gang
- le 26 (j'ai oublié de demander sous quelle asso au final, il y avait eu à un moment confusion, mais c'est bien ASCA qui le couvre avant adoption à Amiens)
- la 27 qui sera récup chez ma FA de 40n à Amiens comme indiqué plus haut pour rejoindre sa destination finale.
- oops j'avais oublié et la 15 bien sûr!

----------


## smudgyupsy

lol alors ta minette et le matou 32 sont le seul et même chat  :Big Grin:  et vont donc dans leur FALD direct
tu auras le matou 47
je n'ai aps eu Eptycem au tél encore gt avec mon chat sous perf  ::

----------


## Sanaga

*Merci de continuer sur le post dans les adoptés et sortis d'affaire tant que le sos est encore d'actualité. Pensez à éditer vos messages qui ne servent plus pour la suite du sujet. Merci de votre compréhension*.  :: 



http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...-de-bethune-62

----------


## smudgyupsy

> Je comprends pas. Caroline m'a dit que la minette avait fait une fausse couche. Comment ça peut être un matou ? 
> 
> Pas de soucis pour le 47. 
> 
> Ou vont les chatons ?


ben ça a jamais été un matou
pour finir ce n'est pas la 71 mais la 6 qui est sortie

donc 3 + 6 + 32 + 47 + 58 + 67 + 40 + 3 chatons

----------


## smudgyupsy

à priori la 71 a une piste d'adoption ... j'espère que cela se confirmera

----------


## catseyes

Modif récap (j'espère la dernière pour nous, encore dsl envers adoption-nord) :

Confirmation du CO-VOITURAGE mardi 15 mai : Béthune-Dijon par la fille de Nadine Janiaut pour les chats :
11-20-16-71.

On va y arriver !
 ::

----------


## tara60

Bientôt 130 000 vues du sos, on va faire exploser les compteurs de rescue  :: 

par contre, le compteur des dons n'explose pas du tout  :: 

si 1000 personnes sont venues içi et si elles avaient TOUTE donné 5, on pourrait encore en sauver et aider ceux qui sont sortis.

Alors vous, oui VOUS là devant votre écran qui venez voir comment se passe ce sauvetage, DONNEZ quelques euros pour que l'on puisse les soigner et sortir ceux qui sont restés sur le carreau !!!! :: 

 :: FAITES UN DON POUR EUX, si vous étes là, c'est que vous les aimez alors prouvez-leur  ::

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

Non pour le 32 c'était une erreur de sexage c'est bien la petite minette qui a fait une perte !!!

tous les loulous prévus ont bien été sortis  et certains en plus  je vous mets le détail 

Association ASCA   N° 3 - 6  -  40  -  47  -  58  -  67  - et la 32 qui était en fin de compte la minette qui a perdu c bébés + 3 CHATONS

pour madame KIM ROUSSEAU  d' AMIENS   N 26

pour LES AMIS DE NEO   N° 27

pOUR LES PATTOUNES GANG   coumba et caramel

POUR COEUR DE FELINS  N° 43 et une minette sauvage avec des bébés (pas en photo)

POUR Madame RENAULT  N° 15

POUR L'association SSAD   N° 5

UN AUTRE MINOU QUI NORMALEMENT DEVAIT ETRE EUTHANASIE A ETE RETROUVE IL S'ETAIT CACHE LE FILOU  C LE NUMERO 55 il est sorti aujourd'hui également en urgence car il avait une grosse otite on a besoin qu'une asso le prenne en charge svp vite pour notre petit farceur !!!!donc il a été prénommé JESUS PAR ADLOU

un grand merci a isabeuvry qui a géré les sorties de cet aprés midi  trés bon boulot et a sylvie du refuge pour son aide précieuse !!!

----------


## Fahn

Je propose de payer les frais de sortie du chat que je prendrai en FA. Malheureusement, je ne peux pas donner plus ce mois-ci.

----------


## tocquyna

En tout cas au niveau des dessins autour des yeux c' est pas du tous les mêmes .

Merci de rajouter dans la récap que les frais de sortie du 22 sont pris en charge par winnie77 sa donnera peut être plus envie à une asso .

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

Ce sont deux chats différents un a les poils un peu plus long que l'autre !!!

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

sur les quatre chatons d'hier en mauvais état un est décédé le petit noir pffff quelqu'un pourrait prendre en charge les trois autres !!!!!

----------


## tocquyna

Caroline il reste combien de chats sur place à sortir ?

merci

----------


## Myrtille54

11-20-16-71.
il faut les mettre en RESERVE sur la 1ere page



11  et  20  par la Chattounerie
16  et 71 adoption directe mardi 15 par la covoitureuse qqui sortira les 4


Madame Joelle BRIAND  sur  FB prend  en charge les frais de sortie du no  36

----------


## Auréli

> tu pourrais prendre le 24 qui a besoin d une FA de quarantaine uniquement ou le doudou qui part en suisse pour adoption le 39 (faut asso pour sortie)


je n'ai pas précisé que j'habite Béthune. je peux prendre qui vous voulez en dernier recours à partir du 17 mais le mieux serait à partir du 29 mai. 

j'avais aussi une suggestion : pourquoi le suivi des chats ne pourrait pas se faire sur un fichier excel 1 chat par ligne avec en colonne toutes les info (nom et ville FA, don, donnateur, urgence, date sortie prévue...) et visible à part sur un autre sujet que les échanges entre membres. C'est seulement une idée et je ne sais pas si c'est techniquement possible.

----------


## sydney21

> 11-20-16-71.
> il faut les mettre en RESERVE sur la 1ere page
> 
> 
> 
> 11 et 20 par la Chattounerie
> 16 et 71 adoption directe mardi 15 par la covoitureuse qqui sortira les 4


Merci de prendre note aussi que la 56 trico est réservée par moi  :: 

(Je vais faire ma chieuse mais c'est dommage de supprimer les photos des sortis, après on n'arrive plus à remettre un visage sur les numéros)

----------


## Faraday

*Voilà à quoi servent les dons, VOS dons ! SAUVER CES PETITES VIES INNOCENTES ! vous trouvez normal, vous trouvez réjouissant de voir des êtres vivants dans cet état de mort programmée ??? Moi NON !* 

*+ 130 000 vues de ces pages ! on a besoin de dons ! pour les minous qui sont sortis (frais véto (des malades, des urgences),  stérilisation, identification, vaccination, nourriture, litière...) et pour les chats qui restent à sauver, il y en a encore tellement !
*
*On a besoin de vous !** VOUS qui nous lisez ! si vous avez un euro, trois, dix euros dans la poche, il n'y a pas de petit don, on prend tout pour aider ces vies !!! merci ! 

On ne peut pas laisser mourir ces chats !*

----------


## Myrtille54

*SORTIES PREVUES   SEMAINE DU 14 AU 19 MAI
*
*MARDI 15 MAI* 
11/20   Asso La Chatounnerie
16/71  Nadine Janiaut   / La Chatounerie

---------------------------------

*MERCREDI 16 MAI*    (en cours de finalisation mais ce serait dommage que les puces loupent leur sortie)
56 trico  Asso Sydney21   /part chez Tara60 on cherche le covoit
74     et     57   ASSO AUPRES DE MON ARCHE /ARISTAICHAT

----------


## siyi

bonsoir a tous , 
je voulais vous féliciter pour tout ce que vous faites pour ces minous ! bravo ! 
j'ai une question , quand un chat est en famille de quarantaine est il possible pour ses adoptant d'aller le voir au moins une fois avant de pouvoir le prendre a la maison ?

----------


## Myrtille54

> bonsoir a tous , 
> je voulais vous féliciter pour tout ce que vous faites pour ces minous ! bravo ! 
> j'ai une question , quand un chat est en famille de quarantaine est il possible pour ses adoptant d'aller le voir au moins une fois avant de pouvoir le prendre a la maison ?


cela implique que  la FA40 et l adoptant soient proches ce qui n est pas toujours evident . Apres cela ne doit pas etre impossible

----------


## siyi

j'ai vu que la famille qui me garde le minou 26 est sur amiens , quelqu'un pourrais me donner ces coordonnées ?

----------


## Myrtille54

> j'ai vu que la famille qui me garde le minou 26 est sur amiens , quelqu'un pourrais me donner ces coordonnées ?


je vous donnerai cela en MP (mais pas ce soir)

----------


## sydney21

La 56 sera pucée lundi donc j'imagine qu'elle peut sortir le jour même ou le lendemain ?

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

l'association ASCA veut bien chapeauter le loulou numéro 55 sorti aujourd'hui en urgence !!!!!

----------


## siyi

y'a t'il une piste pour faire sortir le 36 ? j'ai un énorme coup de coeur pour lui depuis le début

----------


## siyi

personne ne veut de lui ? sinon je peux voir avec ma mère si elle serait d'accord pour qu'on l'adopte (rien n'est sur , c'est juste que ce chat j'en rêve toute les nuits et voir qu'il reste plus que 5 jours pour leurs trouver des familles me déprime )

----------


## siyi

de l'amour c'est pas ce qui manque a la maison ^^ j'essaye de la joindre ce soir , au pire je la vois demain et dès que j'ai la réponse je viens poster ici

----------


## siyi

tant pis pour moi ^^ je suis contente pour ce magnifique minou

----------


## siyi

pour une fan des chats comme moi si ^^ je ne pourrais même pas choisir si ma mère me disait que je peux en prendre un 
il faut que je lui demande de faire ses comptes et voir ce qu'elle doit encore acheter pour le bébé pour voir si on peut sauver un second minou

----------


## buddica

Donc le 21 n'est plus à adopter?

Il faudrait ajouter en 1ère page cette précision et ajouter aussi pour le 12 et les deux 13 noirs que leurs frais de sortie sont pris en charge par moi afin d'attirer des asso pour m'aider à les sortir.

Je suis chapeautée par l'asso Ta patte sur mon coeur de Java08: il ne me manque plus qu'une FA de transit en attendant le co-voiturage en train pour Marseille.
Je me porte donc adoptante pour 2 minous: un ou 2 noirs parmi les + urgents des 12 et 13 et éventuellement un des + urgents parmi les 57, 77, 74, 69, 22, 25, 56 tigrée, 1, 38, 42, 41, 14, 10.

J'ai bcp de mal à choisir d'autant + quej'ai craqué pour les 57 et 77, 74, 69 et 22, 25, 42, 38 mais aussi pour les noirs 12 et 13 et que je souhaite surtt adopter les + urgents et âgés/malades chronik/handicapés.

Merci à celles qui sont sur place de bien vouloir m'aiguiller vers les + urgents et les + nécessiteux.

----------


## Maryhell

Je peux augmenter ma promesse de don de 15 € (de 55€ à 70€) de préférence avec reçu fiscal, sinon tant pis. Désolée, je ne peux pas faire plus ce mois.

----------


## Cheyenne62

Pour la minette au prolapsus qui a dû être opérée en urgence chez un véto de Béthune, le refuge a dit que ses frais de sortie ne seront pas de 55€ car elle n'a pas été opérée au dispensaire de Liévin !!! 
Cette pauvre petite ne pouvait pas attendre d'aller à liévin, c'était urgent il fallait donc faire au plus vite et au plus près, ce n'est pas compliqué à comprendre.
L'asso va donc devoir payer plein pot pour cette pauvre puce, si des personnes pouvaient nous aider ça ne serait pas de refus, car là ça devient vraiment difficile pour nous...
Merci d'avance ! 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## lolobouba

> *Asso le refuge de Filémon* *: 9 + 65 ( la noire et blanche : 60€ de dons de Pascale Nicot sur FB)*


il manque les 3 que j'ai sorti pour Adeline de Filémon, je ne sais pas les numéros (Caroline doit savoir) Adeline a vu au tel avec Yvette pour prendre des "moches" ou mal en points....

merci

----------


## lolobouba

ah ok oups désolée
non je n'en sais pas plus.... Caroline devrait savoir je pense....

----------


## lolobouba

oui c'est ce qui avait été fait sur photo mais au tel avec Yvette, Adeline a préféré se fier au jugement d'Yvette pour prendre ceux qu'elle jugeait en avoir le plus besoin... d'ou ce changement de dernière minute.....
merci

----------


## Michèle78

Je veux bien faire un don de 50,00 euros pour les soins.   J'ai par ailleurs  déjà fait une promesse de dons pour financer une sortie d'un chat ou d'une chatte, mais si vous le jugez plus importun vu les besoins vous pouvez affecter cette première promesse de dons à des soins.

Félicitations pour votre travail remarquable et  un merci pour votre dévouement

----------


## aretousa

> Pour la minette au prolapsus qui a dû être opérée en urgence chez un véto de Béthune, le refuge a dit que ses frais de sortie ne seront pas de 55€ car elle n'a pas été opérée au dispensaire de Liévin !!! 
> Cette pauvre petite ne pouvait pas attendre d'aller à liévin, c'était urgent il fallait donc faire au plus vite et au plus près, ce n'est pas compliqué à comprendre.
> L'asso va donc devoir payer plein pot pour cette pauvre puce, si des personnes pouvaient nous aider ça ne serait pas de refus, car là ça devient vraiment difficile pour nous...
> Merci d'avance !


Je peux faire un don de 50 euros pour la puce (reçu fiscal souhaité)

----------


## aretousa

> sur les quatre chatons d'hier en mauvais état un est décédé le petit noir pffff quelqu'un pourrait prendre en charge les trois autres !!!!!


Ils ont besoin de quel type de soins, mises à part  la nourriture et de la chaleur humaine? Ils ont quel âge à peu près?

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

la 32 qui était a l'origine un male sur les photos  s'est avéré etre la femelle qui a fait une fausse couche et qui a été amené au véto et mis en convalo chez un ami elle est parti chez ASCA mais n'est toujours pas en trés grande forme
pour les chats d'adeline  ils n'avaient pas de numéros donc ceux qui avaient été prévu au début sont toujours dispo 38  39  et 41
pour les récap de dons  frais de sortis  etc sur la premiére page je vois ça pour mettre a coté  je retourne demain au refuge pour refaire un gros point avec yvette
pour les asso qui ont sortis la première fois les minous qui n'étaient pas pucés  veuillez me transmettre rapidement les numéro de puces merci
je vais refaire le tour de mais mail  et des posts pour voir si je n'ai rien oublié j'attend la nouvelle récap pour finir de mettre a jour

sydney pour ta petite 56 elle sera pucée demain avec les sortants de mardi  la 16 a déja été faire vendredi 

reste donc a pucer pour les sortis de mardi  la 56 pour sydney   20   71   et  11 pour la chattounerie 

si erreur  dite le moi  par contre pour le 20 qui était noté femelle il faut que je vérifie a mon avis il a une tete de matou je vais essayer de joindre la chattouneri pour savoir si c un mal s'ils le prennent ou non  (si ils passent par ici tenez moi au courant merci)

----------


## Myrtille54

> Qu'en est il du 36?


solenn13   dont   la maman souhaite adopter 39    a decide  de l adopter

sommes en train de chercher Fa de 40aine et asso pour couvrir la sortie

----------


## adoptions nord

edit

----------


## Adlou

Pour Gethro (55), il est evident qu'il reste a la maison en acceuil, cependant il a besoin de soin, d'etre identifié, et castré. Si ASCA le couvre un mp svp pour qu'il me donne les noms et adresse du véto chez qui je dois l'emener pour tout ça.

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

super merci pour lui ou elle  je vous dis ça demain  !!!!

----------


## Cass52

Je pourrais diffuser le sujet sur mon forum ? Qui sait, peut-être que ça intéresserait quelqu'un...

----------


## Sanaga

*Nous sommes à 23 pages,* *n'oubliez       pas que dès qu'un de vos messages peut être supprimé,  essayez de       penser à éditer votre message et de mettre "édit" à la  place  pour   que     nous le supprimions 

Si nous pouvons supprimer des récap n'hésitez pas à les éditer et noter       "édit" à la place, ils prennent beaucoup de place dans le sujet

Ceci dans l'intérêt de garder une meilleure lisibilité du sujet
Merci d'avance*

----------


## Cheyenne62

> pour le 43 c'est sous asso asca qu'il est sorti est pas coeur de felins


Non c'est bien sous Coeur de Félins, c'est un des sauvages que l'on a sorti. ::

----------


## Sév51

> *Les récap sont à jour en page 21
> Merci de me dire si tout est OK*


Attention, le nombre de pages ne veut rien dire, tout dépend comment chacun a paramétré le nombre de messages par page dans les options du forum... par exemple pour moi le sujet fait 9 pages.
Il faut peut-être mieux mettre un lien vers les derniers récap à jour
 ==> Récap chats sortis

----------


## Myrtille54

> Oui bien sur. Merci


juste pour infos c quoi  ton forum ?

----------


## tara60

> tres urgent : Cherche une fa de 40aine puis fald ou adoptants pour cette minette n°65, elle ne s'entend absolument pas avec l'autre minette sortie en même temps qu'elle.
> Les 2 chattes sont dans une salle de bain avec aucune possibilité de les séparer, cela devient très urgent car cette dernière attaque la première et dans cet espace restreint, c'est totalement invivable pour tout le monde!!!
> 
> Elle est très sociable humain mais apparemement n'apprecie pas trop sa congénère 
> 
> cette minette ne s'alimente plus depuis ce matin
> 
> *svp il lui faut une solution très rapidement
> 
> ...


peut-on avoir des nouvelles de leonie????

----------


## Lady92

Je vais lancer une diffusion par mail pour la jolie minette 65.
Est elle couverte par une asso ?
Est elle identifiée et stérilisée ?
Où (dans quelle ville) se trouve t'elle actuellement ?
co-voit accepté ?
Quel mail ou téléphone, puis je mettre en contact pour la diffusion ?

J'éditerai dès que j'aurai les réponses à mes questions  ::

----------


## adoptions nord

> Caroline, pourra-t-on créer un SOS spécial pour tous les chatons issus de Béthune??


je peux le faire si besoin

----------


## sydney21

de nouvelles photos ont elles pu être faites pour les loulous qui restent ?

----------


## tara60

Merci beaucoup Lady92,

Scarlett, tu as lancé un appel au secours pour cette minette il y a quelques jours et depuis plus aucunes nouvelles

As-tu trouvé une solution, une autre FA? des adoptants? ou la situation est-elle toujours la même???

Lady92 veut aider pour lui trouver une solution mais il faudrait savoir ou cela en est.

Si quelqu'un a des nouvelles, Isabeuvry??? merci de nous donner des nouvelles?

----------


## isabeuvry

> de nouvelles photos ont elles pu être faites pour les loulous qui restent ?


On fait ça demain avec Caroline.

----------


## Myrtille54

> Bonjour,
> dans le récapitulatif des chats sans solution, vous avez oublié le 19, le 25 et le 61.
> je sais que ce n'est pas toujours facile mais vous devriez utiliser le récapitulatif fait par tiffany52 notamment pour les chats sans solution et l'utiliser pour compléter la page 1 car par exemple pour la photo 1, il est seulement noté que les frais de sortie sont payés par Tocquyna alors que la minette est aussi sous Assoc (cur de félins) il lui manque "uniquement" la famille d'accueil. Ça donnerait peut être plus de chance aux chats.
> Sinon le numéro 34, il faudrait supprimer sa photo mais en notant "eutha" car d'après un message d'Isabeuvry dans le post réservé aux sortis, il s'agit du frère de la 23 sortie par elle même et qui a été euthanasié. RIP


19    c une photo de  groupe la minette du milieu a ete adoptee

61 c la 69 elle est reservee par les amis de Neo  manque FA


25 c un oubli

34  eutha selon Isa


1  SI  UNE FA se propose Coeur de Felins la prend en charge  


nous faisons des mises au point en MP afin de ne pas alourdir le post

----------


## Chacha31

Dans la récap " chat sans solution" , quand il est indiqué " manque FA+ asso ou adoptant" , ça sous-entend que les frais de sortie sont pris en charge ? 
Merci

----------


## tara60

> Dans la récap " chat sans solution" , quand il est indiqué " manque FA+ asso ou adoptant" , ça sous-entend que les frais de sortie sont pris en charge ? 
> Merci


non, lorsque les frais de sortie sont pris en charge par un donateur, cela est précisé en noir.

----------


## Myrtille54

> Dans la récap " chat sans solution" , quand il est indiqué " manque FA+ asso ou adoptant" , ça sous-entend que les frais de sortie sont pris en charge ? 
> Merci


  si tu lis le recap s il y a des dons cela est mentionne si rien n est mentionne c que le titi n a ni don ni Fa ni asso ni adoptant

----------


## Chacha31

d'accord, merci bcp  ::

----------


## Chacha31

Je souhaite prendre en charge les frais de sortie du minou N°38 qui , selon le récap page 21, n'a rien  :: 


Je peux envoyer un chèque dès demain matin ; merci de me dire comment procéder  ( chèque de combien ( je crois que c'est 45 Euros...), à quelle adresse ) car je débarque et je ne sais pas où trouver l'info parmi les nombreuses pages du S.O.S...
Question bête : si le loulou a ses frais de sortie payés, mais pas de FA ou adoptant, est-ce qu'il sera euthanasié ou le fait de payer ses frais de sortie le "sauve"...

----------


## sydney21

> Je souhaite prendre en charge les frais de sortie du minou N°38 qui , selon le récap page 21, n'a rien 
> 
> Je peux envoyer un chèque dès demain matin ; merci de me dire comment procéder ( chèque de combien ( je crois que c'est 45 Euros...), à quelle adresse ) car je débarque et je ne sais pas où trouver l'info parmi les nombreuses pages du S.O.S...
> Question bête : si le loulou a ses frais de sortie payés, mais pas de FA ou adoptant, est-ce qu'il sera euthanasié ou le fait de payer ses frais de sortie le "sauve"...


Merci Chacha31 pour le loulou. Pour l'instant il faut attendre avant d'envoyer un chèque, vous serez contactée au moment voulu car selon les soins effectués (stérilisation, vaccin) les frais peuvent varier, l'ordre du chèque aussi.
Non malheureusement le fait d'avoir ses frais de sortie payés ne suffit pas à sauver un chat s'il n'y a pas de solution derrière. Ca permet néanmoins de donner un coup de pouce si un adoptant ou une asso souhaite le sortir de là.

----------


## Chacha31

D'accord, bien noté, merci à vous  !  ::

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

merci chacha31 je le note sur la premiére page et des qu'on a une solution pour lui je vous recontacte !!!

----------


## Chacha31

Merci à vous Caroline, pour lui et pour tous les autres, déjà sortis d'affaire ou encore en attente!
On croise les doigts

----------


## Cass52

C'est bon, j'ai diffuser sur mon forum, il y en a un autre ou plusieurs personnes recherches des chats, je diffuses.  ::

----------


## siyi

combien en reste t'il en danger ?

----------


## sydney21

> combien en reste t'il en danger ?


Tous ceux qui figurent sur le récap des chats sans solution, on peut voir leurs photos en page 1

----------


## buddica

Est-ce la page 1 peut être mise à jour et préciser que les 12 et 13 ont leurs frais de payés par moi et que le 94 frère de la 23 a été eutha?

Est-ce qu'un hommage pourra être ouvert dans les "Ils n'ont pas eu de chance" avec les photos et numéros de tous les euthanasiés, même ceux sans numéro?

Je précise que je prends en charge les frais de sortie d'un 4è chat parmi ceux sans solution: 77, 74, 56 tigrée, 25, 42 (les 57, 14, 12 et 13, 14, 22 sans solution ayant leurs frais déjà pris en charge). 

 Caroline devrait recevoir les statuts de l'asso "Ta patte sur mon coeur" qui me chapeaute pour sortir et adopter 2 chats les + urgents parmi les 77, 57, 74, 56 tigrée, 12, 13, 22, 25, 14, 42 ou tte autre urgence.

Mon coup de coeur va aux 57, 77 et 74 suivie des noirs 12, 13 et des 22, 25 et 42 mais n'étant pas sur place, j'implore ceux qui peuvent juger de l'état d'urgence de bien vouloir m'aiguiller! Merci de tt coeur pr eux.

Quand auront lieu les prochaines sorties? Est-ce qu'il y a du co-trainage vers Paris de prévu?

Je recherche tjr une FA de transit avant co-voiturage en train pour Marseille. Avis à celles qui peuvent m'aider! Merci pr eux.

----------


## winnie77

bourle caroline

je me suis propose pour payer les frais de sortie du 22, peux tu me dire si une solution se profile pour lui ou pas, et cela ne figure pas en premiere page sur sa photo, ce qui pourrait inciter  peut etre une asso à le sortir si les frais sont payes

merci

----------


## sydney21

> CONCERNANT LA MINETTE 78 :
> La personne qui paye ses frais, pourrait la prendre en FA après quarantaine, *en vue d'adoption* si entente avec son chat, c'est bien ça ?


oui. le mieux serait que la chatte sorte sous asso qui puisse la reprendre en cas de souci.

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

Je viens d'essayer de mettre a jour la premiére page si vous pouvez aller voir et me dire si soucis  merci !!!

----------


## alicebyss

est ce que qqn peut me filer par MP les coordonnées de l'asso ASCA? pour ma FA de 40n  :Smile:  merci! (couvre le 26 sorti hier)
(et je supprime le message après)

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

c bon rectifié  merci !!!  pour enlever les loulous sortis j'attend un peu pour les frais de sortie qui sont prévus  je dois faire le compte et donner le détail aux assos qui les ont pris si je les enleve je vais m'y perdre !!!

----------


## Tiffany52

Pour le récap des chats sortis par asso :

tout est là 

*Récap chat sorti sous asso :

Asso ASCA* : 3 + 6 + 26 (sera adopté par Mme Rousseau) + 32 + 40 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Caramelle59) + 47 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par gaelle80) + 58 + 67 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Mme Joelle Briand) + 3 chatons + n°55
*
Asso Les amis de Néo* : 7 + 27 ( 50 de dons et frais de sortie pris en charge par Caramelle59 et 20 de dons par Faraday) + 44 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Caramelle59) + 79 + 2 chatonnes noires en urgence + 2 petites de 2 mois

*Asso Coeurs de félins* : 4 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Sophie Baron sur FB) + 23 + 31 + 45 + 60 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Caramelle59) + 65 ( la tigrée et blanche) + 68 + 72 + 43 + une minette sauvage avec ses bébés.

*Asso SSAD* : n°5 (aide proposer par Barbaracha)

*Asso le refuge de Filémon* : 9 + 65 ( la noire et blanche : 60 de dons de Pascale Nicot sur FB) + 3 chats ( sans numéro )

*Asso Pattoune's gang* : Coumba et son fils caramel.
*
Asso les chtittes pattes* : 2 ( frais de sortie + visite véto et opération si besoin pris en charge par Tacha) + 46 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Marcelle P.) 
*
Asso assistance aux félins dieppois ( Sydney21)* : n°62 ( Sydney21 prend en charge les frais de sortie)

*Asso les Kabouli Kats :* n°76 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Carabam) Manque une FALD pour début juin


*
Chat sortie par des "particuliers" :

**Bubulle* : n°63

*Isabeuvry* : n°23
*

Chat adopté 
*
*Directement au refuge* : 28/59/64

*Par Mme Renault Sabrina* : n°15

*Par Mme Rousseau* : n°26

*Par Caroline* : n°18

*Par une dame en Belgique* : n°17 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Caramelle59) + n°73

----------


## Cheyenne62

Concernant le n°8 nous n'avons aucune nouvelle de la personne qui voulait le sortir et pour laquelle il fallait un covoit jusque Dardilly (Lyon), elle ne s'est pas manifestée, c'est donc qu'elle n'est pas si intéressée que celà de le sauver...
Donc si une autre asso veut le sortir, il n'y a pas de soucis pour nous, du moment qu'il est sauvé, c'est le principal.

----------


## tara60

il faudrait classer ce sos dans les sortis d'affaire et recréer un nouveau avec les chats restants et les nouveaux qui vont pouvoir être inserer
puisque vous allez faire des photos demain (Isabeuvry et Caroline).

ce sujet sert jusqu'aux sorties de demain puis à la répartition des dons qui ne peuvent pas se faire sur un sos actif

et on repart sur le nouveau pour plus de clarté pour une date d'eutha au 17 mai

ok Tiffany, les sorties sont mardi

par contre nous savons QUI sort mardi donc peut être déjà classer ce sujet et créer demain après photos le nouveau en reprenant les récap avec juste les éléments concernant des non sortis

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

ok c une bonne idée  mercredi on refais un post avec les anciens qui restent  et les  photos des nouveaux !!!!

----------


## tocquyna

Très bonne idée les filles et merci encore

----------


## Myrtille54

> Le 8 à été sorti ou il est encore au refuge ?


toujours    là   et retour  à la case PAS DE SOLUTION  -  hormis l asso  qui  je pense ne le   lachera pas  mais le  laissera à  celle qui le prendra en charge -

----------


## Sanaga

*Bonsoir, le mieux effectivement est de refaire un nouveau post avec tous ceux qui sont encore en recherche de solutions, en utilisant les récap déjà existants. Je déplace donc ce post dans les adoptés et sortis d'affaire!*  ::

----------


## tara60

au niveau des numéros des chats, surtout ne pas les modifier dans le nouveau sos et pour les nouveaux, on repart du numéro 80

on ne peut pas avoir deux N°1, 2 etc.... dans le même sauvetage.

Pour la N°56 tigrée, serait-il possible de refaire une photo d'elle seule puisque la trico 56 va sortir, merci.

----------


## adoptions nord

edit

----------


## The lovecats

Edit

----------


## Auréli

désolée, je ne vais pas pouvoir accueillir de chats en quarantaine comme prévu à partir du 17/05 car la 59 que j'ai adoptée est toujours malade. donc je conserve la pièce pour l'instant. Je repropose mes services de quarantaine à partir du 29 mai.

----------


## tara60

le refuge est ouvert jeudi???

----------


## Myrtille54

> *Caroline, j'attends une confirmation pour pouvoir boucler le covoit, si tout est OK, la 57 et la 74 pourrait sortir jeudi.
> 
> Pouvez vous vérifier que la 57 n'est pas celle qui est décédée la semaine dernière ? et faire le nécessaire pour que les minettes soit pucées pour jeudi.
> L'asso va pendre contact avec vous pour les réservations.*



jeudi c      l ascension c ferie !!!!

----------


## tara60

dans les trajets prévus cette semaine, y-en-a-t-il un qui traverse l'Oise??? autoroute A1 par exemple?

----------


## isabeuvry

refuge fermé jeudi(ascension) et vendredi(jour de fermeture hebdomadaire et de passage du vétérinaire...),il faudrait sortir les chats réservés d'ici mercredi!!!
La minette n° 1 devait être stérilisée ce matin,il serait bien qu'elle trouve une fa dans la journée pour se reposer au chaud et au calme!!!

----------


## lolobouba

> dans les trajets prévus cette semaine, y-en-a-t-il un qui traverse l'Oise??? autoroute A1 par exemple?


Adeline en sort encore 1, le roux et blanc (que Yvette avait donné parmi les 3 mercredi) a été adopté hier, Adeline le trouvait beau et elle a voulu lui donner sa chance....

Donc si un covoit fait Béthune Amiens ou comme Tara60 passe par l'A1 (Roye) ca m'arrange svp merci

idem j'ai 2 caisses à Isabeuvry à faire remonter de Moreuil (Amiens) vers Béthune svp merci

----------


## Tiffany52

> dans les trajets prévus cette semaine, y-en-a-t-il un qui traverse l'Oise??? autoroute A1 par exemple?


j'ai peut être une piste pour la minette trico 56. 

Il y a un covoit auchel-creil jeudi. Le covoit passe par clermont. Il manquerait béthune-auchel ( 20km)
Et le covoitureur demande 15€ de participation. es-ce que ça serait bon pour vous et Sydney21 ?

----------


## Chacha31

Refuge fermé jeudi et vendredi ( donc pas de passage du véto ) , ça veut dire aussi sursis pour ceux qui sont sans solution ?  :: eutha quand même possible cette semaine ??  ::

----------


## Myrtille54

> Refuge fermé jeudi et vendredi ( donc pas de passage du véto ) , ça veut dire aussi sursis pour ceux qui sont sans solution ? eutha quand même possible cette semaine ??


fermé      au   public  tous les vendredis car  passage   veto     :Frown:

----------


## Tiffany52

> Refuge fermé jeudi et vendredi ( donc pas de passage du véto ) , ça veut dire aussi sursis pour ceux qui sont sans solution ? eutha quand même possible cette semaine ??


Non, je pense que le vendredi est le jour de fermeture hebdomadaire justement parce que le véto passe ce jour.
Ce vendredi, oui il va passer, si j'ai bien compris. Donc à priori oui, risque d'eutha.

En même temps le refuge s'est bien vidé, donc on espère qu'il n'y aura pas d'eutha cette semaine.

----------


## isabeuvry

pas d'eutha de prévues cette semaine,mais il faut quand même récupérer les chats réservés car pour le moment,ils sont toujours sur place!!

----------


## Myrtille54

> *SORTIES PREVUES   SEMAINE DU 14 AU 19 MAI
> *
> *MARDI 15 MAI* 
> 11/20   Asso La Chatounnerie
> 16/71  Nadine Janiaut   / La Chatounerie
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> *MERCREDI 16 MAI*    (en cours de finalisation mais ce serait dommage que les puces loupent leur sortie)
> ...




nouvelle    prevision de sorties à prendre en compte merci 
messa ge    sera edite apres confirmation de lecture par CAROLINE -   merci

----------


## tara60

> j'ai peut être une piste pour la minette trico 56. 
> 
> Il y a un covoit auchel-creil jeudi. Le covoit passe par clermont. Il manquerait béthune-auchel ( 20km)
> Et le covoitureur demande 15 de participation. es-ce que ça serait bon pour vous et Sydney21 ?


il manquerait aussi une nuit en transit sur Bethune ou proche!!! sauf si exceptionnellement, le refuge acceptait d'ouvrir juste 1 heure sur rdv pour que les chats sortent???
a ce moment là, je pourrai récupérer les 2 chats (56 + celui de Filémon) à Clermont et Lolo viendrai chercher le chat chez moi? ou je peux monter un peu vers Amiens en faisant moite/moite.

----------


## BBJPDS

*Kabouli Kats se proposent pour couvrir la sortie de 36 et 39, pour Solenn13* -à condition qu'il soit bien clair que *nous ne pouvons que couvrir la sortie*. Autrement dit : transfert identifiant. Ce qui veut dire : pas de participation aux frais vétérinaires. Manquerait donc : FA de quarantaine, co-voit et... donc, Solenn13, n'oubliez pas de prévoir les frais pendant la quarantaine si problème sanitaire et les formalités de sortie de territoire (que je ne connais pas, concernant la Suisse. Solenn13, pourrais-tu me contacter en mp?) : 

_36 - MALE SOCIABLE RESERVE POUR SOLENN13(FRAIS DE SORTIE REGLE PAR MME JOELLE BRIAND ET 30 EUROS DE DONS DE BETRAVROUGE) MANQUE ASSO POUR COUVRIR LA SORTIE ET FA DE QUARANTAINE DE TROIS SEMAINE PLUS COVOIT POUR GENEVE
39 - MALE SOCIABLE RESERVE POUR LA MAMAN DE SOLENN13 a GENEVE  MANQUE FA DE QUARANTAINE DE TROIS SEMAINES_ _ET COVOITURAGE VERS GENEVE_

*Kabouli Kats se proposent pour couvrir**10 (le roux dans la bassine)**. Il nous faut  FA de quarantaine, co-voit vers Paris et FALD :* 
_10 - male sociable SI SOLUTION FRAIS DE SORTIE PAYES PAR Madame PALCAL DELBOS. MANQUE ASSO ET FA OU ADOPTANT_

*Et petit rappel des résa Kabouli Kats qui cherchent FA + dons, ou "juste" FA* *(24 et 37)** :
*
_24 - male sociable OPTION RESERVATION ASS kABOULI KATS MANQUE FA DE QUARANTAINE ET DES DONS POUR LA MISE EN REGLE AVANT SORTIE
37 - MALE SOCIABLE OPTION RESERVATION ASS KABOULI KATS60 EUROS DE DONS DE POLKA67_ _MANQUE FA DE QUARANTAINE_
*SOS FALD sur Paris !*  :: *, merci de vous proposer pour les KABOULI, si nous avons les FALD nous pouvons sortir, sinon nous sommes coincées -et eux plus que coincés...*  ::  Merci !

----------


## sydney21

> j'ai peut être une piste pour la minette trico 56. 
> 
> Il y a un covoit auchel-creil jeudi. Le covoit passe par clermont. Il manquerait béthune-auchel ( 20km)
> Et le covoitureur demande 15€ de participation. es-ce que ça serait bon pour vous et Sydney21 ?


OK pour les 15 €

----------


## tocquyna

Help la minette 1 se fait sterilisee aujourd hui quelqu un pourrait il la prendre le temps qu elle se remette de sa sterilistaion 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
urgent !!!!!!

----------


## Auréli

> oops, je ne sais pas et je n'avais pas penser à ça.
> Du coup ça remet tout en question.
> Il faudrait du coup trouvé une FA d'une nuit sur béthune.


si c'est pour une nuit , je peux dépanner.

----------


## Myrtille54

> *Kabouli Kats se proposent pour couvrir la sortie de 36 et 39, pour Solenn13* -à condition qu'il soit bien clair que *nous ne pouvons que couvrir la sortie*. Autrement dit : transfert identifiant. Ce qui veut dire : pas de participation aux frais vétérinaires. Manquerait donc : FA de quarantaine, co-voit et... donc, Solenn13, n'oubliez pas de prévoir les frais pendant la quarantaine si problème sanitaire et les formalités de sortie de territoire (que je ne connais pas, concernant la Suisse. Solenn13, pourrais-tu me contacter en mp?) : 
> 
> _36 - MALE SOCIABLE RESERVE POUR SOLENN13(FRAIS DE SORTIE REGLE PAR MME JOELLE BRIAND ET 30 EUROS DE DONS DE BETRAVROUGE) MANQUE ASSO POUR COUVRIR LA SORTIE ET FA DE QUARANTAINE DE TROIS SEMAINE PLUS COVOIT POUR GENEVE
> 39 - MALE SOCIABLE RESERVE POUR LA MAMAN DE SOLENN13 a GENEVE  MANQUE FA DE QUARANTAINE DE TROIS SEMAINES_ _ET COVOITURAGE VERS GENEVE_
> 
> *Kabouli Kats se proposent pour couvrir**10 (le roux dans la bassine)**. Il nous faut  FA de quarantaine, co-voit vers Paris et FALD :* 
> _10 - male sociable SI SOLUTION FRAIS DE SORTIE PAYES PAR Madame PALCAL DELBOS. MANQUE ASSO ET FA OU ADOPTANT_
> 
> *Et petit rappel des résa Kabouli Kats qui cherchent FA + dons, ou "juste" FA* *(24 et 37)** :
> ...





POUR   10 une piste d adoption en RP  mais rien n est fait (auquel cas pourrait sortis sous votre asso)     

Pour  36    et 39  on cherche la Fa  de  40aine et  une asso  suisse  pourrait  couvrir  aussi  donc à   voir

----------


## lolobouba

> il manquerait aussi une nuit en transit sur Bethune ou proche!!! sauf si exceptionnellement, le refuge acceptait d'ouvrir juste 1 heure sur rdv pour que les chats sortent???
> a ce moment là, je pourrai récupérer les 2 chats (56 + celui de Filémon) à Clermont et Lolo viendrai chercher le chat chez moi? ou je peux monter un peu vers Amiens en faisant moite/moite.


Pour le covoit qui passe par Clermont il doit passer pas loin de chez moi.... au lieu que je descende jusque chez toi....
J'habite à Côté de Moreuil.... je suis au milieu des deux autoroutes A16 et A1....
est ce possible?

----------


## tara60

> si c'est pour une nuit , je peux dépanner.


Super  ::  tu pourrais garder les 2 pour une nuit? et les apporter au covoit à 20km de Béthune le lendemain???

----------


## tara60

> Pour le covoit qui passe par Clermont il doit passer pas loin de chez moi.... au lieu que je descende jusque chez toi....
> J'habite à Côté de Moreuil.... je suis au milieu des deux autoroutes A16 et A1....
> est ce possible?


tout dépend de par où passe le covoit, si il prend l'autoroute ou la route?
Donc à voir pour le détail du trajet avec la personne en contact...

tu peux faire quelques km pour rejoindre la route du covoit Lolo si besoin??

----------


## lolobouba

> tout dépend de par où passe le covoit, si il prend l'autoroute ou la route?
> Donc à voir pour le détail du trajet avec la personne en contact...
> 
> tu peux faire quelques km pour rejoindre la route du covoit Lolo si besoin??


Oui c'est pour ça que je voulais savoir...  ::  ca me ferait moins loin que Clermont  :Big Grin:  parce qu'après il faut que je le redescende sur Amiens pour Adeline (Filémon) merci

----------


## Louliam

> Concernant le n°8 nous n'avons aucune nouvelle de la personne qui voulait le sortir et pour laquelle il fallait un covoit jusque Dardilly (Lyon), elle ne s'est pas manifestée, c'est donc qu'elle n'est pas si intéressée que celà de le sauver...
> Donc si une autre asso veut le sortir, il n'y a pas de soucis pour nous, du moment qu'il est sauvé, c'est le principal.


Bonjour, j'ai harcelé l'Asso pour avoir des nouvelles de la prise en charge du chat n°8 mais jamais aucune réponse ...
J'attends aussi des nouvelles de mon coté savoir si vous avez trouvé une FA 40ene ? et Co voiturage ...
"elle ne s'est pas manifestée" il ne c'est passé que 2 jours (le WE) j'attends aussi des nouvelles je reste dispo en MP

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

je pars vers 14h00  cet aprés midi je fais donc pucer  les  numéros  20   71   11   56   74   57   et un pour adeline la 16 doit partir demain a été pucée vendredi !!!! est ce que tout est ok  a 14h00 il sera trop tard pour rajouter je serai partie !!!!

----------


## lolobouba

> *Pour Tara et Lolobouba, votre covoit est bouclé. Pas besoin de FA de transit.
> 
> Pacopanpan récupère les chats au refuge mercredi et assure le covoit jusqu'à Clermont.
> Elle peut s'arrêter sur l'autoroute pour que Lolobouba récupère le chat pour Adeline.
> 
> Je vous laisse voir ensemble pour finaliser les détails, notamment sur les horaires.
> 
> Caroline, prévoir la 56 trico et le chat roux et blanc pour adeline à sortir mercredi*


C'est Yvette qui a dit pour Adeline lequel elle prenait? déjà? ca m'étonne...

----------


## valou33

J'ai peut-être zappé la page mais pouvez-vous me dire quel était le numéro de la minette décédée ? Car il y avait deux photos susceptibles d'être cette pauvre louloute. Merci

----------


## énoah

Pourquoi le post est dans "les adoptés et sortis d'affaire"? Tous les chats, sauf erreur, ne sont pas encore sortis il me semble....

----------


## lolobouba

> Je crois que je peux aller me recoucher.
> 
> Faut dire que je dors tellement mal, j'ai ce SOS dans la tête, jour et nuit. Du coup j'ai du mal à comprendre LOL
> 
> OK, donc adeline en prend un, mais on sait pas encore lequel, c'est Yvette qui choisira. c'est bien ça ? cette fois j'ai compris ?
> 
> *Lolobouba, es-ce que vous pouvez m'envoyer votre numéro en MP, que je transmette au contact qui fait le covoit mercredi.*


Oui c'est ça celui en photo est sorti mercredi dernier et Adeline lui a donné sa chance comme il était beau... du coup il a été adopté hier.
De ce fait elle a donc une place et en sauve un autre.... 
je l'appelle pour lui dire que le covoit est bouclé et savoir quel numéro elle prend (si elle a appelé Yvette  ::  )

J'envoie en MP de suite


J'ai eu Adeline elle appelle Yvette qui donnera le numéro du chat qui sort à Caroline. 
@CAroline merci de nous préciser ce soir en rentrant stp merci

PS n'oubliez pas les dons aussi pour cette sortie pour aider Adeline svp merci

----------


## tara60

> Pourquoi le post est dans "les adoptés et sortis d'affaire"? Tous les chats, sauf erreur, ne sont pas encore sortis il me semble....


ce sos étant trop surchargé et devenu presque incompréhensible, un nouveau sos va être crée d'içi demain avec les anciens restants et des nouveaux.

----------


## Myrtille54

> J'ai peut-être zappé la page mais pouvez-vous me dire quel était le numéro de la minette décédée ? Car il y avait deux photos susceptibles d'être cette pauvre louloute. Merci



on saura au retour de Caro ce soir

----------


## siyi

bonjour , 
mon chat est en quarantaine dans une famille et il est malade , la personne me demande si c'est a moi ou si l'assos qui l'a sorti prends en charge les frais vétérinaire ? elle m'a demandé de donné ces coordonnées a l'assos mais je ne sais plus qui a sorti mon chat (numéro 26)

----------


## Myrtille54

> bonjour , 
> mon chat est en quarantaine dans une famille et il est malade , la personne me demande si c'est a moi ou si l'assos qui l'a sorti prends en charge les frais vétérinaire ? elle m'a demandé de donné ces coordonnées a l'assos mais je ne sais plus qui a sorti mon chat (numéro 26)



logiquement puisque tu    l adoptes et que la FA de   40aine et l asso se sont proposees pour t aider à    sortir le chat  c est à   toi de prendre en charges  les frais vetos

----------


## Auréli

> pour le moment aucun. On a finalement trouvé un covoit direct mercredi, donc plus besoin de FA d'une nuit. En tout cas pas pour ceux auquel on pensais au départ.
> 
> Il y aura peut être quand même besoin pour deux autres, j'attends la confirmation de l'asso


OK faites-moi signe. je peux en prendre 2 s'ils s'entendent bien si c'est pour une nuit ou une journée mais ils seront dans un toute petite pièce

----------


## adoptions nord

La 77 est couverte pas les amis de Néo, besoin fa quarantaine et fald

----------


## winnie77

le 22 n'a toujours aucune solution !!!, je paie les frais de sortie si fa  :: 

j'y vais demain je peux le sortir si une fa se propose, help !!!

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

je crois qu'une personne  michele78 s'est proposé pour payer les frais du numéro 22  dans tous les cas il n'est pas identifié donc ça va etre trop tard pour la sortie de demain  ou il faut appeler au refuge avant 15h00 derniére limite pour me dire s'il faut que je le fasse pucer !!!!

----------


## Myrtille54

> le 22 n'a toujours aucune solution !!!, je paie les frais de sortie si fa 
> 
> j'y vais demain je peux le sortir si une fa se propose, help !!!


en  gros on a 1h    pour trouver une FA  ....   Oups dur dur !

----------


## winnie77

moi aussi je me suis propose de payer les frais du 22 depuis pas mal de temps, mais personne pour le prendre en fa

----------


## Myrtille54

> moi aussi je me suis propose de payer les frais du 22 depuis pas mal de temps, mais personne pour le prendre en fa


c    pris   en  compte ici  winnie77

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...=1#post1114504



*n°22 : frais de sortie pris en charge par Winnie77.* *Manque FA + asso ou adoptant 
*

----------


## winnie77

> c    pris   en  compte ici  winnie77
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...=1#post1114504
> 
> 
> 
> *n°22 : frais de sortie pris en charge par Winnie77.* *Manque FA + asso ou adoptant 
> *


et oui je sais bien, mais ce pauvre minou n'interesse vraiment personne  ::

----------


## circe6217

> bonjour , 
> mon chat est en quarantaine dans une famille et il est malade , la personne me demande si c'est a moi ou si l'assos qui l'a sorti prends en charge les frais vétérinaire ? elle m'a demandé de donné ces coordonnées a l'assos mais je ne sais plus qui a sorti mon chat (numéro 26)


par contre siyi vois avec l asso sous laquelle est sorti le chat comment faire pour bénéficier d'un tarif asso pour les soins, tu auras peut être de l aide après avec les dons non attribués...
sinon sans aide les personnes qui pourraient se dévouer pour adopter un chat en danger vont fuir si on leur répond "tu l adopte "démerdes toi..."

----------


## Chacha31

Moi aussi, pour le N°38 , toujours personne...alors que je prends en charge ses frais de sortie ... :: pour certains minous, les gens se battraient presque pour les sortir, et d'autres...c'est comme quand on se réjouis plus qu'un chat ayant un collier puisse sortir par rapport à un chat sans collier, mais ils ont tous besoin de sortir, pourquoi des différences, je ne comprends pas trop...moi aussi, mon petit 38 est à la traîne, ne serait-ce que pour payer ses frais de sortie , il n'avait personne jusqu'à hier... ::

----------


## Myrtille54

> par contre siyi vois avec l asso sous laquelle est sorti le chat comment faire pour bénéficier d'un tarif asso pour les soins, tu auras peut être de l aide après avec les dons non attribués...
> sinon sans aide les personnes qui pourraient se dévouer pour adopter un chat en danger vont fuir si on leur répond "tu l adopte "démerdes toi..."


circe   tu  nes pas au courant de l histoire l asso et la Fa se sont proposees de sortir et d ammener le minou et de faire la  quarantaine pour que le chat sorte vite et rejoigne siyi.   C est une adoption  . Il faut que siyi demande à  la FA  de profiter des tarifs de son veto (elles   habitent la meme  ville)  puisque   cette FA l est depuis longtemps. On n a pas dit non plus qu on  laissait tomber   siyi.  Sans l asso  qui a accepté en derniere minute de chapeauter la sortie le minou serait toujours la  haut.

----------


## Cheyenne62

Nous avons une FA pour sortir le rouquin n°10 si Caroline peut le réserver pour Coeur de Félins. ::

----------


## Myrtille54

> Nous avons une FA pour sortir le rouquin n°10 si Caroline peut le réserver pour Coeur de Félins.



oU  Ta FA  (si on peut  mixer avec les covoits en cours)?  Appele  de  suite CARO pour la mise en regle (avant 15h)

----------


## circe6217

> logiquement puisque tu l adoptes et que la FA de 40aine et l asso se sont proposees pour t aider à sortir le chat c est à toi de prendre en charges les frais vetos


c'est à cette réponse que je réagissait, en la lisant on ne peut deviner qu'une aide va être proposée pour les frais véto aussi , pour un chat qui a séjourné dans de telles conditions malheureusement on ne peut prédire les suites véto....

je croise les doigts pour ce minou et merci d'avoir répondu

----------


## sydney21

> Moi aussi, pour le N°38 , toujours personne...alors que je prends en charge ses frais de sortie ...pour certains minous, les gens se battraient presque pour les sortir, et d'autres...c'est comme quand on se réjouis plus qu'un chat ayant un collier puisse sortir par rapport à un chat sans collier, mais ils ont tous besoin de sortir, pourquoi des différences, je ne comprends pas trop...moi aussi, mon petit 38 est à la traîne, ne serait-ce que pour payer ses frais de sortie , il n'avait personne jusqu'à hier...


On ne peut pas dire que le 22 et le 38 n'intéressent personne, pour l'instant ils n'ont pas de solution mais ça viendra, les choses se décantent peu à peu, tous les chats ne sont pas sortis en une seule journée. Vous pouvez également essayer de leur trouver une solution, contacter des assos pour leur demander si elles peuvent couvrir la sortie, voir coordonnées sur ce site : http://www.secondechance.org/refuge

On devrait également avoir de nouvelles photos des chats restants, il suffira peut-être d'une photo prise sous un angle différent pour attirer l'attention ?

----------


## Myrtille54

> On ne peut pas dire que le 22 et le 38 n'intéressent personne, pour l'instant ils n'ont pas de solution mais ça viendra, les choses se décantent peu à peu, tous les chats ne sont pas sortis en une seule journée. Vous pouvez également diffuser de votre côté pour essayer de leur trouver une solution, contacter des assos pour leur demander si elles peuvent couvrir la sortie, voir coordonnées sur ce site : http://www.secondechance.org/refuge


euh   faut l accord du refuge avant je pense pour diffuser ailleurs  ..........

----------


## tara60

> Moi aussi, pour le N°38 , toujours personne...alors que je prends en charge ses frais de sortie ...pour certains minous, les gens se battraient presque pour les sortir, et d'autres...c'est comme quand on se réjouis plus qu'un chat ayant un collier puisse sortir par rapport à un chat sans collier, mais ils ont tous besoin de sortir, pourquoi des différences, je ne comprends pas trop...moi aussi, mon petit 38 est à la traîne, ne serait-ce que pour payer ses frais de sortie , il n'avait personne jusqu'à hier...


le souci maintenant c'est que tous les intervenants depuis le début de ce sos (asso, FA ou adoptants) ceux sont manifestés pour les + urgent et maintenant nous sommes tous plein à craquer, je n'ai pas fait le compte mais plus de 40 adultes voir 50 et plus de vingt chatons non prévus donc il faudrait des intervenants nouveaux car nous, pour faire de la place il va falloir des adoptions.

il faudra donc refaire des diffusions à donf avec le nouveau sos et essayer de contacter de nouvelles associations pour sortir les suivants.
moi en tant que FA40aine, je ne pourrais pas en reprendre avant juin donc tout le monde est pareil

----------


## adoptions nord

normalement sur facebook il n'y a que mon album et l'evenement créé par pascal nicot. Nous avons toutes les 2 eu l'autorisation de Caroline. Je ne pense pas qu'elle soit contre la diffusion ailleurs car 1personne a demandé pour mettre ce sos sur son site et je pense que Caro a dis oui mais autant attendre son accord.

----------


## buddica

> je crois qu'une personne  michele78 s'est proposé pour payer les frais du numéro 22  dans tous les cas il n'est pas identifié donc ça va etre trop tard pour la sortie de demain  ou il faut appeler au refuge avant 15h00 derniére limite pour me dire s'il faut que je le fasse pucer !!!!


Michelle78 ne peut-elle donc pas reporter sa prise en charge des frais du 22 au 25 qui lui n'a personne et lui ressemble terriblement?

Concernant les minous sans solution dont les frais sont déjà payés, il faudrait, il est vrai que les asso les sortent eux-aussI
Sans oublier ceux sans solution pour lesquels aucun frais n'est encore payé!

Avis aux asso pour leur libérer de la place, Je peux adopter un ou deux minous déjà sortis parmi les + âgés ou malades chronik en état d'être co-voiturés jusqu'à Marseille ou Nice où je peux me déplacer pr le récupérer (je vis à Nice).
Pour info, j'avais surtt craqué pour les 57, 77 et 74 (entre autres).

Ou je peux adopter parmi les + urgents ceux encore en fourrière tels que les 12 ou 13 si co-voit et fa de transit trouvés.
Et payer les frais pour un 4è chat que je n'ai pas encore choisi. Je le rajouterai ici sur mon msg dès décision prise.
A choisir parmi les 56 tigrée, 41, 42.

----------


## lolobouba

> le souci maintenant c'est que tous les intervenants depuis le début de ce sos (asso, FA ou adoptants) ceux sont manifestés pour les + urgent et maintenant nous sommes tous plein à craquer, je n'ai pas fait le compte mais plus de 40 adultes voir 50 et plus de vingt chatons non prévus donc il faudrait des intervenants nouveaux car nous, pour faire de la place il va falloir des adoptions.
> 
> il faudra donc refaire des diffusions à donf avec le nouveau sos et essayer de contacter de nouvelles associations pour sortir les suivants.
> moi en tant que FA40aine, je ne pourrais pas en reprendre avant juin donc tout le monde est pareil


Je ne peux plus prendre en FA 40taine non plus.... je sors du véto ma NB (n°65) a attrapé la rhinite de mon petit Flint (n°44)
Désolée je ne prends donc plus de chats avant que mes 3 en 40taine aient fini leur 40taine.....
Et pas d'autre pièce pour isoler... le reste de la maison est pour mes 7 chats et les 3 que j'avais déjà en accueil.... sans compter que j'en ai une qui revient en vacances le 18/05 pour 4 mois, voilà au total 11 dans la maison  (et jardin) sans oublier mon chien.... et 3 en 40taine ...
Après quand les covoit passent dans mon coin je peux aider si c'est dans mes possibilités..... 
c'est tout je ne peux plus rien faire..... désolée  :Frown:

----------


## sydney21

> Si ça peut aider, je veux bien m'occuper de faire le nouveau post, comme ça on met les recap en page 1, ils y restent et je peux les modifier si nécessaire.


si je peux me permettre  ::  après le message initial avec la photo des chats à sauver ça serait possible de garder un message pour y basculer la photo des chats sortis au fur et à mesure ? Parce que je trouve un peu dommage de tout enlever après on parle des chats et on ne sait plus de qui il s'agit...

----------


## winnie77

> euh   faut l accord du refuge avant je pense pour diffuser ailleurs  ..........


tocquyna et moi avons l'accord d'yvette pour diffuser sans probleme

----------


## Cheyenne62

> Bonjour, j'ai harcelé l'Asso pour avoir des nouvelles de la prise en charge du chat n°8 mais jamais aucune réponse ...
> J'attends aussi des nouvelles de mon coté savoir si vous avez trouvé une FA 40ene ? et Co voiturage ...
> "elle ne s'est pas manifestée" il ne c'est passé que 2 jours (le WE) j'attends aussi des nouvelles je reste dispo en MP


Désolée Louliam mais comme Catherine m'avait dit ne pas avoir eu aucun message de votre part voilà pourquoi j'ai noté celà.
Je ne savais pas que vous aviez tenté de la joindre.
Si besoin, je laisse mes coordonnées 06.70.69.75.74.

----------


## tara60

> si je peux me permettre  après le message initial avec la photo des chats à sauver ça serait possible de garder un message pour y basculer la photo des chats sortis au fur et à mesure ? Parce que je trouve un peu dommage de tout enlever après on parle des chats et on ne sait plus de qui il s'agit...


de toute façon, il y a un post dédié aux sortis
si on recommence à poster des messages hors sujet, on va encore finir avec 25 pages
on post des nouvelles et des photos quand le sos est déplacé dans les sortis d'affaires

----------


## PIRATE2011

Je cherchais les nouvelles... mais le post a été déplacé dans les adoptés et sortis d'affaire ???
Il n'y a plus de chats en danger, ou c'est une erreur ?

----------


## adoptions nord

c'est parce que nouveau post va etre créé avec ceux qui restent sans solution

----------


## Tiffany52

*edit*

----------


## tara60

Bonne idée Tiffany mais cela va te faire beaucoup de boulot en plus

----------


## Myrtille54

> j'ai pas dit que j'allais le faire  j'ai juste suggérer l'idée.
> 
> Je compte sur vous pour faire le récap du post des sorties 
> 
> Non, plus sérieusement, si y'a besoin je le ferais, mais pas tout de suite, j'ai vraiment pas le temps. Et pour le moment je pense qu'il faut se concentrer sur ceux qui restent.


je te disais  JE VAIS LE FAIRE !!!

----------


## Myrtille54

FARADAY  miss 77  a ete reservee par   les AMIS DE NEO ce matin vers 1h (loool)  elle a des dons pour sa  sortie aussi  . Manque une FA mais on y travaille

Caro n a pas le temps de venir faire les recaps mais ceux de  Tiffany52  sont  à   jour !

----------


## Faraday

> FARADAY  miss 77  a ete reservee par   les AMIS DE NEO ce matin vers 1h (loool)  elle a des dons pour sa  sortie aussi  . Manque une FA mais on y travaille
> 
> Caro n a pas le temps de venir faire les recaps mais ceux de  Tiffany52  sont  à   jour !


Merci pour l'info ! mais moi je retrouve plus rien... et sur la 1ère page, c'est pas (encore) à jour................

----------


## Faraday

> regardes   là les recap  de Tiffany http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...ha-le-17-mai-Ã -Bethune-(62)/page21


Peut-être noter régulièrement la page des récaps' aiderait les gros boulets comme moi à s'y retrouver ???!

----------


## Myrtille54

> Peut-être noter régulièrement la page des récaps' aiderait les gros boulets comme moi à s'y retrouver ???!



http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...=1#post1114504         on a pas tous le meme nombre de pages   :Frown:

----------


## Cheyenne62

> *
> Récap chat sorti sous asso :
> 
> Asso ASCA* : 3 + 6 + 26 (sera adopté par Mme Rousseau) + 32 + 40 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Caramelle59) + 47 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par gaelle80) + 58 + 67 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Mme Joelle Briand) + 3 chatons + n°55
> *
> Asso Les amis de Néo* : 7 + 27 ( 50 de dons et frais de sortie pris en charge par Caramelle59 et 20 de dons par Faraday) + 44 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Caramelle59) + 79 + 2 chatonnes noires en urgence
> *
> Asso Coeurs de félins* : 4 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Sophie Baron sur FB) + 23 + 31 + 45 + 60 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Caramelle59) + 65 ( la tigrée et blanche) + 68 + 72 + 43 + une minette sauvage avec ses bébés. + une chatte ( sans numéro, opérée en urgence d'un prolapsus samedi 12) 
> 
> ...


Au fait, le 68 n'a pas été sorti par notre asso Coeur de Félins. ::

----------


## Tiffany52

> Au fait, le 68 n'a pas été sorti par notre asso Coeur de Félins.


ok, mais il est passé où ? vous savez qui l'a sorti ?

----------


## Tiffany52

*Récap chat sorti sous asso :

Asso ASCA* : 3 + 6 + 26 (sera adopté par Mme Rousseau) + 32 + 40 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Caramelle59) + 47 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par gaelle80) + 58 + 67 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Mme Joelle Briand) + 3 chatons + n°55
*
Asso Les amis de Néo* : 7 + 27 ( 50 de dons et frais de sortie pris en charge par Caramelle59 et 20 de dons par Faraday) + 44 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Caramelle59) + 79 + 2 chatonnes noires en urgence
*
Asso Coeurs de félins* : 4 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Sophie Baron sur FB) + 23 + 31 + 45 + 60 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Caramelle59) + 65 ( la tigrée et blanche) + 72 + 43 + une minette sauvage avec ses bébés. + une chatte ( sans numéro, opérée en urgence d'un prolapsus samedi 12) 

*Asso SSAD* : n°5 (aide proposer par Barbaracha)

*Asso le refuge de Filémon* : 9 + 65 ( la noire et blanche : 60 de dons de Pascale Nicot sur FB) + 3 chats ( sans numéro )

*Asso Pattoune's gang* : Coumba et son fils caramel.
*
Asso les chtittes pattes* : 2 ( frais de sortie + visite véto et opération si besoin pris en charge par Tacha) + 46 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Marcelle P.) + 9 chatons
*
Asso assistance aux félins dieppois ( Sydney21)* : n°62 ( Sydney21 prend en charge les frais de sortie)

*Asso les Kabouli Kats :* n°76 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Carabam) Manque une FALD pour début juin

*Asso La chattounerie* : n°11 ( 80 de dons d'Isabelle75) + n°16 ( Mme Nadine Janiaut prend tout les frais à sa charge + 50 de dons de Jacqueline Limosin sur FB) + n°? ( remplace la 20 qui à été adopté au refuge) + n°71 


*
Chat sortie par des "particuliers" :

**Bubulle* : n°63

*Isabeuvry* : n°23

*Tocquyna* : n°22 (frais de sortie pris en charge par Winnie77)

*
Chat adopté 
*
*Directement au refuge* : 28/59/64

*Par Mme Renault Sabrina* : n°15

*Par Mme Rousseau* : n°26

*Par Caroline* : n°18

*Par une dame en Belgique* : n°17 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Caramelle59) + n°73




*Voici le post des chats déjà sortis, venez donner des nouvelles et mettres des photos.

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...-de-bethune-62*

----------


## Tiffany52

*Récap chat réservé, en attente de sortie : 


**n°1* *: asso auprès de mon arche.* *Sortie prévu mercredi 16 par Auréli.
**
n°8** : asso coeur de Félins. * *Manque une FA de transit à Béthune pour la nuit du 19 au 20

**n°10* *: asso Coeurs de félins. Frais de sortie pris en charge par Mme Palcal Delbos. Manque un covoit ?

**n°24** : asso les Kabouli Kats.* *Sortie prévu mardi ou mercredi

**n°36* *: piste adoption par Solenn13. Frais de sortie pris en charge par Mme Joëlle Briand + 30  de don de Betravrouge.
**Sortie couverte par l'asso Kabouli Kats.* * Manque une FA quarantaine de 3 semaines et un covoit pour Genève 

**n°37** : asso les Kabouli Kats. ( 60 de don de Polka67)* *Sortie prévu mardi ou mercredi

**n°39** : adoption par la maman de Solenn13 ( à Genève) Sortie couverte par l'asso Kabouli Kats.* * Manque une FA quarantaine de 3 semaines et un covoit pour Genève. 

**n°56 ( la trico)* *: Sydney21. ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Mme Palcal Delbos)* *Sortie prévu mercredi 16 ( covoit par pacopanpan) 

**n°69** : pris en charge par l'asso Les amis de Néo.  Manque une FA de quarantaine 

**n°70** : Mme Lorrand ( marseille)* * Cherche une FA de quarantaine de 2-3 semaines maxi, en attendant un covoit pour marseille 

**n°74 :* *asso auprès de mon arche. Sortie prévu mercredi 16. 
**
n°77** : asso Les amis de Néo. Frais de sortie pris en charge par Anne Jahandier ( FB )* *Sortie prévu mercredi 16

**n°? + n°? + n°? ( pas sur les photos )* *: asso le refuge de filémon (adeline).** Sortie prévu mercredi 16



* *Récap chat sans solution** 


**n°12 : frais de sortie pris en charge par Buddica. Manque FA + asso ou adoptant 

n°13 ( les deux chats) frais de sortie pris en charge par Buddica. Manque FA + asso ou adoptant 

n°14 : frais de sortie pris en charge par Mme Joëlle Briand.* *Manque FA + asso ou adoptant 

n°21 : 30 de dons de Faraday et 30 de dons de Josette ( amie d'Isabelle75). Doit rester au refuge pour le moment, il a besoin de soin. On lui cherche quand même une solution pour la suite.* *Manque FA + asso ou adoptant 

**n°25** : Manque FA + asso ou adoptant
*
*n°38 : Asso Kabouli Kats. Frais de sortie pris en charge par Chacha31 + 30 de don de Claire25.* *Manque une FA 

**n°41 : Asso Kabouli Kats * *Manque une FA et des dons 

n°42 :* *Manque FA + asso ou adoptant 

**n°56 ( la tigrée) :* *Manque FA + asso ou adoptant 

n°57 : 50 de dons de Jacqueline Limosin.* *Manque FA + asso ou adoptant**

n°78 : frais de sortie pris en charge par Mme Poitrot + 55 de dons par Agnès R ( hors rescue, contact Myrtille54) .* *Manque une asso et une FA quarantaine 



Piste adoption 

**Adoption possible à Aix en Provence via Lady92 pour le 10/25/26/45. En attente info de Caroline 
Buddica : pour deux chats 
*

----------


## Tiffany52

*RECAP FA

Urgent : besoin d'une FA quarantaine + FALD ou adoptant pour la 65. Elle ne s'entend absolument pas avec l'autre minette. La FA actuelle n'a aucune possibilité de les séparer. Elles sont donc ensemble dans la salle de bain La minette ne se nourrit plus. Il y a URGENCE 
*
*
Quarantaine / transit
*
*Cass51 (Haute Savoie) : pour 1 chat/chatte jusque fin juin/début juillet.  manque une A**SSO 
**Auréli** : pour un chat à partir du 29 mai


**FA Longue durée
**
 Besoin d'une FALD pour la n°76, de préférence à partir du 1er juin habituée aux chats craintifs 

**Fahn (Belgique) pour un chat adulte (peu importe son état)  Manque une asso et un covoit 
Mme Dominique Dussaud ( FB) peut prendre deux chats en FALD*  ::  *Manque une asso et un covoit pour l'herault* 
*

**
**PRE-VISITE ADOPTION
**
Lolobouba : secteur Amiens
Bourle Caroline: secteur refuge + Amiens + Marseille
Myrtille54 : secteur Bordeaux + Aix en provence
Dominobis : Marseille et environs (pour pré et post adoptions)
Isabeuvry :* *Béthune et environs (pour FA et adoptions)
*

----------


## Tiffany52

*Récap des dons non attribué à un chat en particulier :

**Faraday : 30 
Dominobis : 30
Tocquyna : 10
Minou89 : 50
JoFM-PA : 70
Sophie Toch ( hors forum, contact adoptions nord) : 60
Jack79 : 400 avec reçu, attribué à des asso sur justificatif factures post sortie
Nath34 : 100
Maryhell : 55 avec reçu si possible
Lola59 : 15
Mme Aléna Ambroise ( hors rescue contact Caroline) 30
Xana22 : 15
Solenn13 : 50
Kalie62 : 50
Electre : 20
Circe6217 : 20
Lady 92 : 40  avec reçu fiscal ou un cotrain.
Michèle78 : 50 
Aretousa : 50 de dons pour les soins de la minette arriver en urgence avec un prolapsus. Recu fiscal souhaité.
eiger : 10
**Fafachat* *: 100
**AlexiaA** : 10
**
Attribué à la n°20, mais elle a été adopté au refuge : 40 de don de Faraday et 20 de Isabelle75.* *Que fait-on de ses dons ?
**
TOTAL = 1215  voir 1265  ( + tout les dons attribués à des chats en particulier )

*
*Récap des frais de sortie pris en charge, non attribué à un chat en particulier :

**Bidduca : pour un chat en urgence parmi 57/77/22/42
Ptiage76 : prend en charge les frais de sortie de 2 chats
Michèle78 : prend en charge les frais de sortie pour un chat
Fahn : prend en charge les frais de sortie du chat qu'elle acceuillera 



Récap covoit 

Hors rescue : région parisienne vers auxerre
Maryhell : région Rhônes Alpes
JOFM-PA : Béthune vers Belgique
Lady 92 : cotrain un week end ( sauf le 26 mai) départ de paris et d'une durée maxi de 2h.
Pacopanpan : covoit possible Nord et Belgique
Dominobis : covoit possible autour de marseille
Nadine Janiaut viens à Béthune mardi 15 mai chercher ses 2 minettes et les deux chats réservés par la chattournerie
Folie Lilou ( FB) Béthune vers Montpellier entre le 1er et le 3 juin
Claire25 Béthune vers Nemours (77) le 17 mai* *+**Béthune-Paris le 23 mai* *+ Béthune-Paris* *le 31 mai 


Recherche covoit

Bethune vers Xervik ( Belgique ) : Caramelle59 ou JOFM-PZ
Béthune-Marseille par ??? le ???  Ce trajet jusqu'à Marseille pourrait-il faire un arrêt à Montpellier ???? 
Caroline, c'est toi qui est en contact, peux tu voir si c'est possible ? merci
Béthune-Hérault pour deux chats.
Béthune - Dardilly ( 69 ) pour le chat n°8
*

----------


## Faraday

> *Faraday, tu notes le n°38 mais tu mets la photo du chat n°42. C'est le même chat ?*


C'est le bon chat avec le bon numéro...

----------


## Faraday

> *Ce chat n'a AUCUNE PISTE ! aucun don, aucune fa, RIEN ! aidez-nous à le sauver ! on ne peut pas le laisser mourir ! un don même petit peut aider une assoc' à le sortir !
> 
> n°41
> 
> 
> **n°42
> *


*                                                       Pensez à eux !!!*

----------


## lolobouba

Adeline (Filémon) finalement en prends 3 au lieu de 1.... est ce encore possible pour le covoit? svp merci
Elle ne sait pas les numéros mais m'a dit un blanc, un noir et un gris.....
Caroline tu sais les numéros?

----------


## tocquyna

Je me repete louliame ne peut elle pas prendre la numero un vu qu il lui manque juste la fa !!!

----------


## lolobouba

> pour le covoit de mercredi ? Vous pouvez les récupérer sur l'autoroute ?
> 
> J'envoi un MP à la covoitureuse pour savoir si elle peut en prendre 4.


Est il possible de savoir qui c'est pour lui envoyer aussi un MP et savoir exactement son trajet svp merci

----------


## tocquyna

Pfiouuuuu j ' ai l'  impression de parler dans le vent la !!!

Une personne pour me dire quelque chose à la fin !!!

----------


## tocquyna

> Louliam prend déjà le 8


ha d' accord désoéle car dans la récap elle était encore en " proposition " 

Toujours aucune solution donc pour ma pepette  ::

----------


## Louliam

> Je me repete louliame ne peut elle pas prendre la numero un vu qu il lui manque juste la fa !!!


Bonjour, la 1 est gestante ? si oui je ne peux donc pas la prendre

J'ai peut être un Co-voiturage possible mais il me faudra une date précise, je sais que c'est pas facile vu qu'il y à la 40ene à faire (une 40ene vers Lyon sinon ?)

----------


## Myrtille54

> le covoit devais etre fait lundi mais annulé et Isabelle m'a dis qu'elle en avait trouvé un pour samedi dernier donc chat sorti normalement mais je ne sais plus pour lequel c'etait


la puce no 4  soretie samedi

----------


## isabeuvry

C'est plus qu'urgent pour la minette 77,elle est réservée par les amis de Néo mais il faut s'organiser pour qu'elle sorte le plus tôt possible,sinon,elle va finir avec une crise cardiaque!!
la pauvre est à bout,va de long en large dans la chatterie sans s'arrêter depuis 24h,c'est vraiment le cas le plus urgent à solutionner!!!
Regardez vous-mêmes la vidéo,elle fait vraiment pitié!!
http://youtu.be/wPNWP0iOo5Y

----------


## Louliam

Oui la 8 (ou celle/celui qu'on me confira, celle/celui qui correspond au critère pour être bien chez moi)
Détails que je vu avec Caroline lors de mon 1er mail.

----------


## Sanaga

*Bonsoir, merci de refaire un post pour ceux qui sont encore en recherche de solution.*

----------


## adoptions nord

edit

----------


## lolobouba

> blanc n°14/ gris poils courts:n°42 ou n°38 et poils longs:n°22 ou n°25/ noirs n°12 ou n°13


Je ne sais pas alors j'ai préféré ne pas écrire de n° pour ne pas perturber les récap..... Caroline doit savoir... quand elle sera de retour ici elle nous dira... et surtout je ne veux pas bloquer qqn et le chat correspondant si c'est pas le bon chat.....

----------


## Sév51

> C'est plus qu'urgent pour la minette 77,elle est réservée par les amis de Néo mais il faut s'organiser pour qu'elle sorte le plus tôt possible,sinon,elle va finir avec une crise cardiaque!!
> la pauvre est à bout,va de long en large dans la chatterie sans s'arrêter depuis 24h,c'est vraiment le cas le plus urgent à solutionner!!!
> Regardez vous-mêmes la vidéo,elle fait vraiment pitié!!
> http://youtu.be/wPNWP0iOo5Y


vache.... faut vite la sortir de là. Elle faisait déjà ça avant ou c'est tout récent ?
On aurait pas sorti un chat avec lequel elle était proche  ::

----------


## isabeuvry

Elle fait ça depuis hier,c'est catastrophique pour elle...ses copines sont parties et d'autres minettes pas commodes sont arrivées,la pauvre puce perd pied...

----------


## Sév51

> Elle fait ça depuis hier,c'est catastrophique pour elle...ses copines sont parties et d'autres minettes pas commodes sont arrivées,la pauvre puce perd pied...


il n'est pas possible de l'isoler ?

----------


## isabeuvry

Non,aucune pièce de disponible.Il y a encore 48 chats!!

----------


## Tiffany52

> *Bonsoir, quelqu'un pourrait il nous répondre ? 
> Depuis hier nous vous demandons de créer un nouveau sujet, sur celui-ci il y a trop de pages et plus personne ne s'y retrouve 
> Merci*


Caroline doit le faire aujourd'hui. Cet après midi elle était sur le terrain et n'a pas eu le temps de le faire.

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

désolée les filles ce soir je suis incapable de faire de long discours ni de faire le tour des réponses sur le post !!!

je tiens quand meme a vous informer de deux ou trois choses

pour la chattounerie

la minette 16 est prete a partir demain elle a été pucée
la minette 71 est prete a partir demain elle est stérilisée et pucé

pour le numéro 11 il s'avére que c une femelle  elle  a été pucée
pour la numéro 20 elle a été adoptée au refuge samedi donc j'ai fait pucer une minette qui lui ressemble

dites moi si je peux les faire partir demain malgré ces deux changements

pour l'asso aristachats

la minette numéro 74 est préte a partir demain elle est pucée et stérilisée
par contre impossible d'attraper la numéro 57 qui est hyper craintive  donc j'ai mis a la place une minette grise trés malheureuse qui perd ses poils du au stress  elle est pucée et vaccinée

tenez moi également au courant si ça vous va quand meme vu le changement

la numéro  56 pour sydney est a jour  pucée et stérilisée 

désolée mais la journée a été trés difficile j'ai du m'occuper également des chiens car le refuge est archi bondé pffff raz le bol encore des chatons arrivés aujourd'hui non sevrés qu'isabeuvry a eu la gentillesse de prendre chez elle en plus des deux petits de la minette numéro 16 je la remercie pour son aide encore aujourd'hui

tiffany52 je vais te mp demain pour m'organiser avec toi pour faire le nouveau post car je n'ai pas de temps de tout assumer et je te remercie d'avance pour ton aide 

veuillez me pardonner les filles de n'etre pas a la hauteur mais la je sature vraiment  merci de votre compréhension

----------


## lolobouba

Caro est ce que tu peux au moins nous dire les numéros que prends Adeline (Filémon) ? pour qu'on ne cherche pas de solutions pour des chats si elle les prends... merci

----------


## Tiffany52

Caroline, je te trouve bien dur avec toi même. Bien sur que si tu es à la hauteur, c'est simplement que là tu arrives à saturation. Tu as besoin de prendre un peu de recul, et d'avoir du monde sur qui compter, à qui tu peux déléguer un peu tout le travail que tu as.

On est là pour ça. Je suis nouvelle dans la PA, et même si c'est pas tout les jours tout rose, je sais quand même qu'avec l'entraide on arrive à faire pas mal de chose. Chacun de nous est un maillon de la chaine, les unes sans les autres, on ne peut pas faire grand chose.
On va t'aider, et toutes ensembles on va faire le maximum pour ces loulous.

On en a déjà fait sortir près d'une cinquantaine, en quoi 10 jours à peine. Je trouve que c'est quand même énorme.
On va y arriver, ça prendra le temps que ça prendra, mais on fera tout notre possible pour eux.

----------


## Myrtille54

Caro   tu  es  trop     mechante avec toi   meme t es pas toute seule  ni sur  le net ni sur le terrain  (je connais d ailleurs une  bonne ame prete a t aider si   besoin) .....      

tu  as  bien fait  de faire ce  que tu as fait.....     ce serait dommage et  demoralisant qu une asso  n accepte pas  un chat car l autre a ete adopté..............

Allez  tu as tes ptites mains du  net   qui  t aident t en fait pas  !!!

----------


## siyi

j'espère sincèrement qu'il n'a rien , je pensais qu'on pourrait avoir un coup de pouce pour les frais vétérinaire , nous avons voulu faire un sauvetage mais on a pas 200 euros a mettre chez le vétérinaire

----------


## 70tina

Caroline, ménage toi ! Pour avoir fait ta connaissance lors de l'adoption de notre loulou nous avons vu tout de suite que tu avais un coeur gros comme ça  ::  tellement d'animaux ont besoin de toi et de l'équipe qu'il est tout à fait normal que tu "satures". Ton implication n'a d'égale que la grandeur de ton  :: 
Courage et peut-être à bientôt  ::  avec Loulou d'amour.

----------


## tara60

Caroline doit se reposer et ne pourra surement pas répondre aux questions ce soir.

il faudrait vraiement créer le nouveau sujet, içi on ne peut plus trouver de solution car sujet classer donc seul les habitués viennent et aucun nouveau c'est sûr donc la meilleure solution pour trouver des solutions 
c'est de CREER LE NOUVEAU SUJET

et même si il y a une erreur sur un chat sorti ou non qu'on ne savait pas, ben on rectifira quand Caroline ira mieux

----------


## Myrtille54

> j'espère sincèrement qu'il n'a rien , je pensais qu'on pourrait avoir un coup de pouce pour les frais vétérinaire , nous avons voulu faire un sauvetage mais on a pas 200 euros a mettre chez le vétérinaire



ily a des dons siyi et nous penserons à vous lors de la repartition

----------


## pouetpouet

> la pauvre elle est vraiment à bout, ça me fend le coeur. dommage que je ne puisse pas etre fa..


Idée peut-être absurde, mais j'ose (lol) - en attendant en journée, ne peut-on la mettre dehors attachée avec une longe ?

----------


## siyi

c'est très gentil et rassurant de voir qu'il y a un suivi pour les chats sorti

----------


## adoptions nord

Caroline comme l'ont dis les filles avant moi tu es totalement à la hauteur personnellement je n'ai rien à redire  :Smile:   demain il y aura un nouveau post tout beau tout neuf et nous continuerons toutes ensemble en essayant qu'il reste le + clair possible ^^

----------


## tara60

> Idée peut-être absurde, mais j'ose (lol) - en attendant en journée, ne peut-on la mettre dehors attachée avec une longe ?



la seule solution c'est de la sortir de là au plus vite, elle devient folle et si cela dure, on va la retrouver morte un de ces matins....peut être demain ou après demain.....

ta salle de bain n'est pas libre pouetpouet???

----------


## Myrtille54

> la seule solution c'est de la sortir de là au plus vite, elle devient folle et si cela dure, on va la retrouver morte un de ces matins....peut être demain ou après demain.....
> 
> ta salle de bain n'est pas libre pouetpouet???


tu   lui  sauverais la vie et Winnie monte demain je crois...     On a le covoit , lasso sera "contente" allez !!!

----------


## pouetpouet

> la seule solution c'est de la sortir de là au plus vite, elle devient folle et si cela dure, on va la retrouver morte un de ces matins....peut être demain ou après demain.....
> 
> ta salle de bain n'est pas libre pouetpouet???


LOL Si mais je me propose déjà sur l'autre post en "appel divers" pr être faq pr la 70 .... ::   - j'attends quand même des infos.
Sinon pr la 77,Je suis claustro et je pense comme toi, moi je dis idem, autant qu'elle sorte, elle risquera peut-être 10 mille accidents, mais là, elle vire à la cata de ttes façons ....elle va avoir un arrêt cardiaque ,anorexie, perte de poils et j'en passe ...
Elle demande qu'à sortir et pr le coup , c'est la PA qui la bloque.

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

merci les filles vous m'avez un peu remonté le moral aprés un bon dodo demain ça ira mieux !!!

adeline prend trois minous un noir dans la chatterie male une minette grise chartreux en trés mauvais état et un blanc tout triste  ils ne sont pas sur les photos de ce post

il y a une autre asso de la région parisienne qui vient normalement samedi et qui va prendre quatre minous elle va voir sur place les plus urgents car il y a eu plusieurs arrivées en mauvais état déja je pense qu'elle prendra le numéro 22 pour qui elle a un faible  on en saura plus samedi 

bonne nuit a tous  coucou 70tina j'espére que mon bel eco va bien fais lui un gros calinou de ma part  ::

----------


## pouetpouet

> tu lui sauverais la vie et Winnie monte demain je crois... On a le covoit , lasso sera "contente" allez !!!


j'avoue j'ai rien suivi pr elle ...Asso ? fald ? 
Mais, elle risque d'être pareil de ttes façons dans une sdb, elle a besoin de s'aérer. 
et je ne peux garder dans ma sdb que des chats calmes car qui dit sdb dit ouvertures de porte...

----------


## Myrtille54

> LOL Si mais je me propose déjà sur l'autre post en "appel divers" pr être faq pr la 70 ....  - j'attends quand même des infos.
> Sinon pr la 77,Je suis claustro et je pense comme toi, moi je dis idem, autant qu'elle sorte, elle risquera peut-être 10 mille accidents, mais là, elle vire à la cata de ttes façons ....elle va avoir un arrêt cardiaque ,anorexie, perte de poils et j'en passe ...
> Elle demande qu'à sortir et pr le coup , c'est la PA qui la bloque.


la  c FAcourte  !!!   pas  FAQ  ....     faut juste  que l asso    se retourne en plus elle est en RP

----------


## Tiffany52

> merci les filles vous m'avez un peu remonté le moral aprés un bon dodo demain ça ira mieux !!!
> 
> adeline prend trois minous un noir dans la chatterie male une minette grise chartreux en trés mauvais état et un blanc tout triste  ils ne sont pas sur les photos de ce post
> 
> il y a une autre asso de la région parisienne qui vient normalement samedi et qui va prendre quatre minous elle va voir sur place les plus urgents car il y a eu plusieurs arrivées en mauvais état déja je pense qu'elle prendra le numéro 22 pour qui elle a un faible  on en saura plus samedi 
> 
> bonne nuit a tous  coucou 70tina j'espére que mon bel eco va bien fais lui un gros calinou de ma part


après une grosse journée comme celle ci, je suis sur qu'une bonne nuit de sommeil te fera le plus grand bien  :: 

J'attends de tes nouvelles demain pour le nouveau post  ::

----------


## Myrtille54

> LOL Si mais je me propose déjà sur l'autre post en "appel divers" pr être faq pr la 70 ....  - j'attends quand même des infos.
> Sinon pr la 77,Je suis claustro et je pense comme toi, moi je dis idem, autant qu'elle sorte, elle risquera peut-être 10 mille accidents, mais là, elle vire à la cata de ttes façons ....elle va avoir un arrêt cardiaque ,anorexie, perte de poils et j'en passe ...
> Elle demande qu'à sortir et pr le coup , c'est la PA qui la bloque.


c FAcourte pas FAQ en plus l asso est en RP

----------


## pouetpouet

> c FAcourte pas FAQ en plus l asso est en RP


C quoi fa courte ?

----------


## Myrtille54

le temps que l asso se retourne pour trouver  une FA

----------


## Tiffany52

> Aucun problème pour prendre une autre que la minette n°20 initialement prévue!! En plus si la puce a été adoptée c'est génial!!!!
> 
> Je n'ai pas trop suivi, mais la petite très mal a-t-elle une solution ?


non, pour le moment pas de solution pour elle.  ::  On cherche et on espère trouver avant qu'il ne soit trop tard.

----------


## pouetpouet

> Aucun problème pour prendre une autre que la minette n°20 initialement prévue!! En plus si la puce a été adoptée c'est génial!!!!
> 
> Je n'ai pas trop suivi, mais la petite très mal a-t-elle une solution ?


ah ben vala ... la solution ! :: 

non, la 77 n'a pas de solution...
Tu pourrais la prendre en fa courte durée? ::

----------


## Myrtille54

> ah ben vala ... la solution !
> 
> non, la 77 n'a pas de solution...
> Tu pourrais la prendre en fa courte durée?



zavez   pas  suivi  Caro a puce une autre louloute que     la 20  adoptee samedi  pour minou  ..........   77  toujours sur le carreau   sauf si minou  en prend trois

----------


## Chacha31

Courage Caroline ! on est tous là avec toi! tu es formidable et tu as tant fait pour ces minous depuis des jours et des jours, c'est normal d'avoir le coup de fatigue et un peu de blues, ça va aller.Il faut un peu de repos, être sur le terrain pour tous ces minous, avec l'urgence de la situation, et sur le site avec tous les messages à gérer...le résultat est déjà super, et ça va continuer.Avec tout mon soutien moral

----------


## pouetpouet

> Minou, en prend déjà une autre à la place de la 20. Elle ne peut pas en plus prendre la 77.
> 
> La solution de la 77, je crois que c'est vous


Il faudrait savoir si la chatte est comme ça car marre d'être enfermée ou si c'est à cause de tous les chats.
comment était-elle avant ?
Il est clair qu'avoir visu sur l'extérieur sans pouvoir l'atteindre ne fait que renforcer son stress..........
J'ai donné mon tel en mp à myrtille, mais , si elle est comme sur la vidéo dans ma sdb, c'est 1 jour maxi et c'est ça le problème ...   
biz

----------


## aristraitchat

> pour l'asso aristachats
> 
> la minette numéro 74 est préte a partir demain elle est pucée et stérilisée
> par contre impossible d'attraper la numéro 57 qui est hyper craintive  donc j'ai mis a la place une minette grise trés malheureuse qui perd ses poils du au stress  elle est pucée et vaccinée
> 
> tenez moi également au courant si ça vous va quand meme vu le changement


Pas de souci pour moi du moment que l'association qui la prend en charge après moi est d'accord. 
Par contre vous dites qu'elles sortent demain. Elles arrivent quand chez moi, car tiffany m'avait dit de venir les chercher à la gare de Rouen  jeudi (heure inconnue) . C'est bien ça?

Par contre que va devenir la pauvre minette craintive ?

----------


## Lau-Néo

Comme d'hab, je rentre trés tard et "j'essaie" de lire tous vos messages, mais j'ai du mal à suivre ! sauf que j'ai pas pu louper la vidéo de la p'tite écaille 77 ... :-(  Elle devient dingue ... J'ai une nouvelle FA à Paris mais sans 40ne, ce serait donc pour elle ou la 69; elle a déjà 2 chats donc il faut que y placer une minette sociable. En tout cas, c'est déjà ça, si FA 40ne, elle peut sortir.
Par contre, pour ce qui est de la 40ne en salle de bain et pour 1jour proposée par Pouet-pouet, c'est pas possible ! la sortir de la chatterie pour la mettre dans une pièce encore plus petite et la changer encore dans 1journée, je ne pense pas que ce soit la meilleure solution. 
Y a pas possibilité de la garder plus longtemps ? Combien de surface la salle de bain ? 
Et le refuge ferme jeudi ... :-( 
N'oubliez pas la 69 qui n'a aucune proposition depuis le début.  Bonne nuit ou ce qu'il en reste ...

----------


## buddica

J'ai une FA de transit durant 10j avant co-voiturage à Marseille et suis chapeautée par asso, et depuis 12 ans je suis spécialisée dans l'accueil de chats âgés/malades chronik/handicapés/craintifs/traumatisés/sauvages/nécessitant des soins intensifs ou palliatifs donc suis à-même de pouvoir apprivoiser et refaire prendre confiance et goût à la vie pour la 77 et la 57.

Caroline, pouvez-vous les sortir de tte urgence demain pour moi?
Il faudrait vous faire prêter une trappe pour attraper la 57 en y mettant du thon...voire commencer par mettre du thon dans une boîte de transport.
pour la 77, il faut lui donner du zylkène de tte urgence 1 cp/j  (sans effets 2aires ni hépatoxicité) et un spray felifriend!
je vous rembourserai.

Vu l'urgence, les statuts de l'asso qui me couvre suivront.
buddica@ymail.com

Caroline, avez-vs pu découvrir quelle la minette tabby et blche qui est DCD vu que ce n'est ni la 74 ni la 57?
Est-ce la 56 tigrée?

----------


## pouetpouet

> J'ai une FA de transit durant 10j avant co-voiturage à Marseille et suis chapeautée par asso, et depuis 12 ans je suis spécialisée dans l'accueil de chats âgés/malades chronik/handicapés/craintifs/traumatisés/sauvages/nécessitant des soins intensifs ou palliatifs donc suis à-même de pouvoir apprivoiser et refaire prendre confiance et goût à la vie pour la 77 et la 57.
> 
> Caroline, pouvez-vous les sortir de tte urgence demain pour moi?
> Il faudrait vous faire prêter une trappe pour attraper la 57 en y mettant du thon...voire commencer par mettre du thon dans une boîte de transport.
> pour la 77, il faut lui donner du zylkène de tte urgence 1 cp/j (sans effets 2aires ni hépatoxicité) et un spray felifriend!
> je vous rembourserai.
> 
> Vu l'urgence, les statuts de l'asso qui me couvre suivront.
> buddica@ymail.com
> ...



Bon ben là, je pense que ce serait top pr la minette..
Et je sens que buddica est au poil pr connaitre.
Je pense que je serais plus à même pr la 70.
Elle aussi ayant besoin d'une solution ...
En tt cas; la 77 doit partir aujourd'hui absolument. 
.BIZ

----------


## lolobouba

Pour les 3 d'Adeline (Filémon) y'aurait il qqn qui pourrait prêter 2 caisses à la co-voitureuse pour mercredi? ça m'éviterait de refaire la route jusque Béthune puisque la co-voitureuse passe pas très loin de chez moi.... svp merci

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

ce matin pas le moral  je vais devoir aller faire endormir le minou en mauvais état que j'ai pris a béthune la semaine dernière ça fait quatre jours qu'il ne mange pas et malgré 5 visites au véto et mise sous perfusion aucune amélioration pfff je suis dégouté c un vieu baroudeur mais d'une gentillesse extréme mais il doit avoir de l'age  et plus la force de se battre !!! rien ne le tente j'ai tout essayé  thon  sachet  ad crevettes etc !!!!!

----------


## lolobouba

::  Désolée Caro... bon courage....... pauvre ti père.....

----------


## aristraitchat

Bon courage Caro, on fait tout pour les sauver, mais on ne peut pas tout et nous nous retrouvons démunis et remplis de tristesse. Chaque chat qui part est une douleur.

----------


## lolobouba

‎*2 caisses de transport à remonter Amiens/Moreuil==> Béthune pour les covoit svp merci (prêtées pour le chat adopté à Amiens et l'autre pour la 27 qui est descendu en RP) c'est sympa qu'Isa ai prêté ses caisses elle en a besoin pour son déménagement merci pour vos propositions avant 10 jours*

----------


## Claire25

Bonjour, je souhaites faire un don de 30 euros pour aider ces petits chats qui n'ont encore personne pour les soutenir. En revanche j'aimerais avoir un reçu fiscal svp 
merci pour tout ce que vous faites pour eux

----------


## Tiffany52

> Nous avons une FA pour sortir le rouquin n°10 si Caroline peut le réserver pour Coeur de Félins.


*J'ai un cotrain ce jeudi de Béthune à Paris. Arrivée à gard du nord à 20h. Es-ce que ça vous intéresse pour le n°10 ?

Merci de me le faire savoir rapidement pour que je prévienne la covoitureuse, et que je trouve une Fa de transit d'une nuit sur Béthune pour la nuit du 16 au 17, car le refuge est fermé le 17*

----------


## Tiffany52

*Auréli, es-ce que c'est toujours bon pour vous pour faire un transit d'une nuit du 16 au 17 ?

vous avez la possibilité d'aller chercher le chat au refuge mercredi et de le déposer à la gare de béthune jeudi vers 17h30 ?

Merci

Pouetpouet, la 70 n'a pas d'asso pour la sortir et le covoit pour marseille n'est il me semble pas encore trouvé.
Dans ces conditions il me semble difficile de la faire sortir pour aller chez vous. Si on ne trouve pas de covoit, on fait quoi à l'issu de la quarantaine ? comme il n'y a pas d'asso, on fait quoi si l'adoptante se désiste ?
Je pense pour plus de sécurité et si vous êtes d'accord, d'acceuillir le n°69. L'asso est en RP, il y a une FALD en RP, il y a un covoit béthune-RP ce jeudi, il ne manque plus qu'une FA quarantaine.

Merci*

----------


## tocquyna

et pour le numero une on en est ou car personne n en parle !!!!!!

----------


## Tiffany52

Il nous manque une FALD pour elle, sans ça on ne peut rien faire

----------


## cristelle

> et pour le numero une on en est ou car personne n en parle !!!!!!





Je me suis proposée plusieurs fois pour cette minette, a priori FA de quarantaine trouvé, j'ai une asso qui me chapeaute, elle va finir par sortir.

Ainsi que pour la 57 si celle ci n'est pas dcd, dans ce cas, ce serait la 74 qui pourait sortir, je ne peux prendre que 2 chattes en fald.

----------


## Tiffany52

> Je me suis proposée plusieurs fois pour cette minette, a priori FA de quarantaine trouvé, j'ai une asso qui me chapeaute, elle va finir par sortir.
> 
> Ainsi que pour la 57 si celle ci n'est pas dcd, dans ce cas, ce serait la 74 qui pourait sortir, je ne peux prendre que 2 chattes en fald.


je viens de vous envoyer un MP dans ce sens. La 57 n'a pas pu être attraper, trop craintive et donc elle n'a pas pu être mise en règle.

Seriez vous donc OK pour la 1 et la 74 ?

Merci

----------


## cristelle

ok pour la 01 et la 74

----------


## Tiffany52

> ok pour la 01 et la 74


super, merci. 

Je règle les derniers détails et je vous tiens informé rapidement.

----------


## BBJPDS

Bonjour tout le monde, J'avais proposé de chapeauter de n°10 mais je vois dans la récap qu'il est sous "Coeurs de félins" (non précisé dans le listing page 1 -je sais que ça doit être l'enfer à gére), mais donc, si confirmé, super (sinon nous le sortons sous Kabouli). 



> *Récap chat réservé, en attente de sortie :* *n°8** : asso coeur de Félins.*  *Manque une FA quarantaine et un covoit pour Dardilly*



ET si le 10 est sortant, alors nous (Kabouli Kats) couvrons les 38 et 41 (sous réservé de FALD + dons pour frais de sortie et frais  vétérinaires post sortie. Je le répète : désolée mais nous ne pouvons faire plus, nous sommes dans une passe super difficile financièrement, toutes nos "finances" partent dans la sortie de fourrière 79). Donc : 


> *
> * *Récap chat sans solution** 
> 
> **n°38 : Frais de sortie pris en charge par Chacha31.* *Manque FA + asso ou adoptant 
> 
> **n°41 :* *Manque FA + asso ou adoptant *


Ces deux-là sous Kabouli : *Help ! FALD + dons pour boucler leur sortie !

**Sinon : Marie-Luce s'est proposée pour FA de quarantaine des 24 et 37. Leur plan de sauvetage est donc bouclé. Y'a plus qu'à les.. sortir...*

----------


## adoptions nord

la 69 n'a pas de fald l'asso cherche toujours. pouetpouet peut quand même faire la quarantaine ou non?

----------


## Auréli

[QUOTE=Tiffany52;1117751]*Auréli, es-ce que c'est toujours bon pour vous pour faire un transit d'une nuit du 16 au 17 ?

vous avez la possibilité d'aller chercher le chat au refuge mercredi et de le déposer à la gare de béthune jeudi vers 17h30 ?

Merci

oui, tout est OK pour moi. je peux aller la chercher mercredi au refuge et oui je peux l'amener à la gare de Béthune jeudi vers 17h30.
questions :
quel est le n° du chat ?
à quelle heure au refuge mercredi ? les frais de sortie sont-ils réglés ?
à quelle heure exactement à la gare jeudi ? est-ce possible d'avoir les coordonnées tel de la personne à qui je dois remettre le chat ?
merci
*

----------


## tara60

Pour les 2 adoptés à Genève, ne pourraient-ils pas avoir déjà leur primo rage au refuge? cela ferait gagner du temps

----------


## Tiffany52

[QUOTE=Auréli;1117828]


> *Auréli, es-ce que c'est toujours bon pour vous pour faire un transit d'une nuit du 16 au 17 ?
> 
> vous avez la possibilité d'aller chercher le chat au refuge mercredi et de le déposer à la gare de béthune jeudi vers 17h30 ?
> 
> Merci
> 
> oui, tout est OK pour moi. je peux aller la chercher mercredi au refuge et oui je peux l'amener à la gare de Béthune jeudi vers 17h30.
> questions :
> quel est le n° du chat ?
> ...


Super, merci. Es-ce que vous pourriez prendre 2 chats ? Ca serait pour la 74 et une autre minette ? 

Merci

----------


## Tacha

> je ne comprend pas, sur le récap dons, TACHA prend en charge les frais de sortie, véto et opération de la 2
> 
> et Jacqueline Limosin fait un don de 50 à la 16
> 
> Nadine Janiaut n'est pas sur la liste des dons?? et la 2, tout est pris en charge??


Désolée, impossible de me connecter jusqu'à ce matin. Je reconfirme ce qui est dans la récap. Que les responsables de l'association Les Chtites Pattes n'hésitent pas à m'envoyer un MP pour la puce n°2 (qui doit avoir un nom maintenant). J'espère qu'elle va bien et se remet des ses épreuves.

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

oh la la je suis encore larguée  la 74 devait etre pris en charge par l'asso aristachats avec la 57 mais comme on a pas pu l'attraper j'ai mis une autre minette a la place qui était a jour et en danger car elle perd beaucoup ses poils   la 1 n'est pas a jour !!!!!!

----------


## Tiffany52

> oh la la je suis encore larguée  la 74 devait etre pris en charge par l'asso aristachats avec la 57 mais comme on a pas pu l'attraper j'ai mis une autre minette a la place qui était a jour et en danger car elle perd beaucoup ses poils   la 1 n'est pas a jour !!!!!!


non, ce n'est pas aristraichat qui devait les prendre en asso. C'est l'asso auprès de mon arche. Aristraichat assure juste la quarantaine.
Pour la 74 c'est OK pour l'asso auprès de mon arche.
Par contre l'asso s'était proposer pour la 1 à la place de la 57.
Je vais voir avec l'asso si elle peut prendre la minette qui perd ses poils à la place de la 1. C'est quel numéro ?

----------


## aristraitchat

Tiffany je t'ai mis un mp ; mon mari pourra venir chercher les chats à Béthune jeudi (il a sa journée). Ce sera plus simple que de faire tout un périple aux chats et à la covoitureuse.  Du coup il pourra peut être covoiturer d'autres chats vers Rouen ? (la voiture est petite il ne pourra pas prendre 30 chats   ::  mais 5 ça doit être possible.

Non on a pris aucun chat sous asso : on peut le faire pour rendre service si le chat est entièrement pris en charge financièrement par quelqu'un et s'il y a un adoptant sur. Nous sommes à saturation de chats à faire adopter. J'ai encore les deux que j'ai fait sortir de la fourrière de Bénin Haumont + tous ceux de notre secteur. 

C'est pour ça que toute personne qui se propose doit respecter son engagement jusqu'au bout pour ne pas mettre les associations en péril.

----------


## Tiffany52

> Tiffany je t'ai mis un mp ; mon mari pourra venir chercher les chats à Béthune jeudi (il a sa journée). Ce sera plus simple que de faire tout un périple aux chats et à la covoitureuse.  Du coup il pourra peut être covoiturer d'autres chats vers Rouen ? (la voiture est petite il ne pourra pas prendre 30 chats   mais 5 ça doit être possible.


Super, merci beaucoup. En effet ça règle beaucoup de problème.

Il me reste juste à voir la réponse d'Aurélie qui fera le transit de mercredi à jeudi.
Le refuge est fermé jeudi, il faut donc qu'ils sortent mercredi.
Aurélie est ok, pour un chat. J'attends sa réponse pour éventuellement le 2è chat. 
Si c'est bon pour elle, alors votre mari pourra aller les récupérer jeudi à béthune chez Aurélie.
Il faudrait voir avec elle si elle peut faire un peu de route en descendants vers Rouen.

----------


## buddica

> ce matin pas le moral  je vais devoir aller faire endormir le minou en mauvais état que j'ai pris a béthune la semaine dernière ça fait quatre jours qu'il ne mange pas et malgré 5 visites au véto et mise sous perfusion aucune amélioration pfff je suis dégouté c un vieu baroudeur mais d'une gentillesse extréme mais il doit avoir de l'age  et plus la force de se battre !!! rien ne le tente j'ai tout essayé  thon  sachet  ad crevettes etc !!!!!


Non, ne le faites pas eutha!
J'ai déjà sauvé + d'un chat qui ne mangeaient plus du tt depuis + de 15j!!
Suffit de lui assurer chez vous du gavage forcé par pipettage de nourriture liquide de convalescence; fortol ou a/d ou recovery mélangées à de l'eau!
battez-vs avec lui!
vs verrez que svt ça redémarre
mais faut le pipetter ttes les 2 à 4h et lui continuer ses perf intra-dermik chez vs.
c'est facile à faire: le véto vs montrera!
svp!!!!

Si j'avais écouté mes vétos ttes les fois qu'ils voulaient m'eutha un chat, je n'aurais plus de chats!!
je n'ai eu que 2 décès en 12 ans de PA!

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

la deuxiéme minette n'a pas de numéro on la voyait de dos dans une des photos !!!!

elle est en urgence !!!!

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

alors aristachats et auprés de mon arche c la meme asso !!!

dites moi clairement qu'est ce que je dois faire préparer pour demain !!!!

les kaboulikats ont appelé directement le refuge pour dire qu'ils passaient aujourd'hui ou demain chercher les deux minous numéros 24 et 37 donc ils doivent aller les faire pucer en urgence  il faudrait s'organiser pour éviter de devoir courrir tous les jours au véto je suis super contente beaucoup de minous sortis ça fait tout vide au refuge !!!!!

aprés midi je vais faire des photos dans un autres refuge  je vais voir pour faire le nouveau post rapidement !!!! au pire des cas si tiffany a le temps de déja le préparer avec les chats qui restent sur l'ancien post ça serait génial  je pourrais ensuite mettre les nouveaux merci par avance !!!!

----------


## Tiffany52

> la deuxiéme minette n'a pas de numéro on la voyait de dos dans une des photos !!!!
> 
> elle est en urgence !!!!


*L'asso préfère rester sur la minette n°1.

Es-ce que tu peux la préparer pour une sortie demain ?*

----------


## lolobouba

Ceux d'Adeline (Filémon) sans numéro ni photos sont ils pucés pour sortie demain? je vois avec la covoitureuse au pire je viendrai moi même.... svp merci

----------


## aristraitchat

> alors aristachats et auprés de mon arche c la meme asso !!!


non ce sont deux associations distinctes.

----------


## cristelle

Aristraitchats fait la quarantaine des 2 chats que l'asso "Au pré de mon Arche" prendre en charge, puis, je prend en fald, j'irais els chercher dans sa famille de quarantaine.

je prefere rester sur la 01 et 74, surtout que la 01 cela fait un moment que je la demande, mais...............
stp
merci

----------


## adoptions nord

possible d'avoir un recap des chats qui sortent demain??
Il y a la 16 et la 71 pour Nadine J + 11 et 2autres pour la chattounerie.
et kaboulikats 24 et 37 (aujourd'hui ou demain)

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

je vais voir !!!

----------


## tara60

la 56 trico sort demain pour Sydney21 et vient chez moi

----------


## cristelle

La 01 a bien ete  stérilisée ????, , car elle devait l'etre la semaine derniere ????

----------


## isabeuvry

Non,elle n'a pas encore été stérilisée,ça devait être fait lundi d'après ce que m'avait dit caro, mais ça n'a pas été le cas

----------


## Tiffany52

> Non,elle n'a pas encore été stérilisée,ça devait être fait lundi d'après ce que m'avait dit caro, mais ça n'a pas été le cas


Elle peut sortir demain donc il faudrait faire le nécessaire aujourd'hui pour elle

----------


## Auréli

[QUOTE=Tiffany52;1117843]


> Super, merci. Es-ce que vous pourriez prendre 2 chats ? Ca serait pour la 74 et une autre minette ? 
> 
> Merci



si c'est pour une nuit, je peux prendre 2 chats (mais je n'ai qu'une pièce à leur proposer !)

----------


## Tiffany52

[QUOTE=Auréli;1117995]


> si c'est pour une nuit, je peux prendre 2 chats (mais je n'ai qu'une pièce à leur proposer !)



Oui c'est juste pour une nuit. Il faudrait aller les chercher mercredi dans l'après midi au refuge et le covoitureur viens les chercher jeudi. 
Pas de soucis pour les mettre ensemble dans la même pièce. 

Merci.

----------


## cristelle

Attention, je  ne prend pas une chatte pleine ou avec pleins de chatons.
La fourriere s'etait engagee a la faire sterilisée aupres de personne pour le faire faire avant sa sortie ce qui etait logique vu le nombre de chats abandonnes et le surnombre.

Je prend 2 chattes adultes, pas les petits qui vont avec, je n'ai pas la place pour de toute facon.

Quand on a le choix d'eviter des naissances, on le fait, moi c'est comme ca que je vois les sauvetages et non  faire de la reproduction qui peuvent etre eviter.

----------


## Tiffany52

*Caroline, es-ce que le nécessaire peut être fait pour la 1, pour demain ?

Tout est ok pour sa sortie, le covoit, l'asso, la Fa quarantaine et la FALD. Elle peut sortir demain.*

----------


## Tiffany52

> Attention, je  ne prend pas une chatte pleine ou avec pleins de chatons.
> La fourriere s'etait engagee a la faire sterilisée aupres de personne pour le faire faire avant sa sortie ce qui etait logique vu le nombre de chats abandonnes et le surnombre.
> 
> Je prend 2 chattes adultes, pas les petits qui vont avec, je n'ai pas la place pour de toute facon.
> 
> Quand on a le choix d'eviter des naissances, on le fait, moi c'est comme ca que je vois les sauvetages et non  faire de la reproduction qui peuvent etre eviter.


je vois avec Caroline si ça peut être fait. Je comprends tout à fait, que vous ne puissiez pas prendre les chatons, ou une minette pleine.

Au cas où le nécessaire ne pouvait pas être fait, es-ce que vous accepteriez de prendre une autre minette à la place de la 1 ?

----------


## solenn13

> la 71, c'est quasi sûr... la 39 me semble que oui... pour la 61 aussi... à vérifier





> Pour les 2 adoptés à Genève, ne pourraient-ils pas avoir déjà leur primo rage au refuge? cela ferait gagner du temps


Et la puce doit être posée AVANT le vaccin contre la rage...

----------


## Auréli

je viendrai les chercher au refuge. pouvez-vous me dire quels sont les n° des chats ? quant est-il des papiers et des frais de sortie ?
j'attends un mail du covoitureur pour lui donner mon adresse

----------


## Tiffany52

> je viendrai les chercher au refuge. pouvez-vous me dire quels sont les n° des chats ? quant est-il des papiers et des frais de sortie ?
> j'attends un mail du covoitureur pour lui donner mon adresse


Pour les numéro, il y a sur la 74 et normalement la 1. ( pour la 1 j'attends confirmation si la mise en règle peut être faite aujourd'hui, et au cas où elle ne peut pas es-ce que l'asso peut prendre une autre minette. Auquel cas, je vous tiendrez informé du numéro quand j'en saurais plus )

Pour les frais de sortie, je vois ça avec Caroline et je vous redis.

Je vais dire à Aristraitchat ( c'est son mari qui va faire le covoiturage) de vous envoyer un MP pour avoir vos coordonnées. Merci

----------


## Louliam

Bonjour,
Je n'ai toujours aucune nouvelle pour le mimine n°8, Avez vous des pistes pour le co-voiturage ou la FA 40ene ?
J'ai beau envoyé des mails ou laisser des messages vocaux je n'ai jamais de réponse.
A qui dois-je m'adresser pour avoir des renseignements ? c'est Caroline qui s'en charge toujours ?
Je suis un peu perdu a vrai dire...
J'ai peut être quelqu'un pour le co-voiturage mais je dois avoir plus d'info sur la mimine

----------


## Tiffany52

Oui, c'est toujours Caroline qui s'en occupe, elle est juste débordé. 
Si vous avez un covoit j'ai peut être une piste pour la FA quarantaine.

Elle est encore au refuge la minette ? 
Vous avez un covoit au départ d'où ?

----------


## cristelle

Non, je reste sur 01 et 74

encore désolé, si la 01 ne peut pas sortir, tant pis

----------


## Tiffany52

> Non, je reste sur 01 et 74
> 
> encore désolé, si la 01 ne peut pas sortir, tant pis


OK. Si la 1 ne peut pas sortir, vous prenez quand même la 74 toute seule ?

----------


## Louliam

Alors dernière nouvelle pour la mimine n°8, 
j'ai ma maman qui ferait la 40ène chez elle, pour par la suite me la laisser.
Et le co-voiturage j'ai aussi quelqu'un de béthune à Lyon Part-Dieu.

Si vous pouvez me tenir au courant des démarche à faire.

----------


## Claire25

> Bonjour tout le monde, J'avais proposé de chapeauter de n°10 mais je vois dans la récap qu'il est sous "Coeurs de félins" (non précisé dans le listing page 1 -je sais que ça doit être l'enfer à gére), mais donc, si confirmé, super (sinon nous le sortons sous Kabouli). 
> 
> ET si le 10 est sortant, alors nous (Kabouli Kats) couvrons les 38 et 41 (sous réservé de FALD + dons pour frais de sortie et frais  vétérinaires post sortie. Je le répète : désolée mais nous ne pouvons faire plus, nous sommes dans une passe super difficile financièrement, toutes nos "finances" partent dans la sortie de fourrière 79). Donc : 
> 
> Ces deux-là sous Kabouli : *Help ! FALD + dons pour boucler leur sortie !
> 
> **Sinon : Marie-Luce s'est proposée pour FALD des 24 et 37. Leur plan de sauvetage est donc bouclé. Y'a plus qu'à les.. sortir...*




J'ai propose un don de 30 euros. Est ce qu'il ne peuvent Pas aller au 38 et 41 pour les aider à sortir. Le 38 est mon chouchou

----------


## pacopanpan

est-il possible de savoir les horaires d'ouverture du refuge le matin?

je sais qu'il ouvre a 14h , mais le matin je n'ai rien trouvé sur le net

merci

----------


## aristraitchat

la 1 ne pourrait pas sortir car elle n'est pas opérée ? Mais on peut la faire stériliser le temps qu'elle est chez nous en famille de quarantaine.

----------


## adoptions nord

edit

----------


## Tiffany52

Louliam, la minette à été réservé par l'asso, donc si je ne me trompe pas, il y a plus qu'à aller la rechercher au refuge.

Essayer d'abord de contacter l'asso qui la prend en charge, mais je pense que tout est OK. Il y a juste à aller la chercher au refuge.

Par contre je ne sais pas si la mise en règle a été faite.

Je vais voir avec Caroline et je vous redis

----------


## Auréli

> OK. Si la 1 ne peut pas sortir, vous prenez quand même la 74 toute seule ?


je me permets d'intervenir : c'est quand même dommage qu'un chat ne puisse pas sortir uniquement parce qu'il n'est pas stérilisé. pourquoi ce chat ne peut être stérilisé cet aprem ou demain matin ? s'il faut le conduire chez un véto sur Béthune, je veux bien le faire.

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

il faudrait me dire pour le 8  car il faut le mettre a jour  donc dites moi quand vous pouvez venir le chercher pour les frais de sortie j'ai une personne qui veut bien prendre ses frais a charge  tenez moi au courant

pour la numéro 1  impossible de la faire stériliser aujourd'hui ou demain donc je ne réserve que la 74 dommage pour ma petite grise j'espére que quelqu'un craquera pour elle !!!!

----------


## lolobouba

@Caro : ceux d'Adeline seront ils pucés pour sortie demain après midi stp merci

----------


## tara60

La grise est en règle, elle peut sortir de suite? si quelqu'un craque pour elle auj ou demain?

----------


## Auréli

> il faudrait me dire pour le 8 car il faut le mettre a jour donc dites moi quand vous pouvez venir le chercher pour les frais de sortie j'ai une personne qui veut bien prendre ses frais a charge tenez moi au courant
> 
> pour la numéro 1 impossible de la faire stériliser aujourd'hui ou demain donc je ne réserve que la 74 dommage pour ma petite grise j'espére que quelqu'un craquera pour elle !!!!


je ne connais pas trop les procédures : pourquoi est-ce impossible de la stériliser aujourd'hui ou demain ?

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

adeline a vu directement avec yvette !!!!

----------


## aristraitchat

la 1 il faut la mettre je la ferai stériliser le temps de sa quarantaine.

En plus mon mari va faire beaucoup de kilomètres jeudi pour aller chercher les chats, alors si c'est pour n'en sortir qu'une c'est pas sympa.

----------


## Faraday

> je viendrai les chercher au refuge. pouvez-vous me dire quels sont les n° des chats ? quant est-il des papiers et des frais de sortie ?
> j'attends un mail du covoitureur pour lui donner mon adresse


*Euh.... Auréli se propose de sortir la n°1... on ne va pas laisser croupir une minette pour une histoire de stérilisation qui peut être faite plus tard, non ???? eh oh ! y  à quelqu'un pour répondre à Auréli ?????? merci !
*

----------


## lolobouba

> adeline a vu directement avec yvette !!!!


ok bah je vais me débrouiller autrement.... covoit incertain...; et en attente de réponse... super pratique pour s'organiser... y'a quand même 3 chats... même s'ils sont pas sur ce post.... :/


Edit svp merci

----------


## kasoflor

il n y a plus aucune nouvelle de la minette n 78 pour laquelle j ai payé les frais de sortie et que j aimerais bien prendre en fald ,que devient elle?  qui peut me donner des nouvelles?

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

elle est toujours au refuge  je vais essayer de la faire stériliser rapidement si possible !!! n'hésitez pas a me mp c une gentille minette merci pour elle

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

les chattes sont stérilisées par un dispensaire spa  et il y a du délai pour les rv il y a énormement de monde  sinon il faut aller chez un autre véto et ça ne sera pas le meme tarif !!!

----------


## Louliam

Pour la 8 je ne peux pas la récupérer moi même vu que je suis sur Lyon, c'est un covoiturage du site covoiturage.fr (une personne accepte de prendre le minou en passager si il est en caisse de transport, pour 10e que je finance)
Je dois trouver quelqu'un pour l'emmener au point de rendez vous sur Béthune.
MAIS quelqu'un peu me téléphoner pour me renseigner sur les détails
J'appel l'asso ça sera plus simple

----------


## Auréli

edit

----------


## FAFACHAT

Bonjour, n'ayant pas eu de réponse au MP adressé à Caroline, je confirme néanmoins 100 euros de don a attribuer selon besoin (frais de sortie ou soins). Ce n'est pas une critique, je vois que vous êtes toutes et tous débordé(e)s

----------


## Auréli

edit

----------


## BBJPDS

> les kaboulikats ont appelé directement le refuge pour dire qu'ils passaient aujourd'hui ou demain chercher les deux minous numéros 24 et 37 donc ils doivent aller les faire pucer en urgence  il faudrait s'organiser pour éviter de devoir courrir tous les jours au véto je suis super contente beaucoup de minous sortis ça fait tout vide au refuge !!!!!!


Désolée Caroline : c'est la famille d'accueil qui a appelé, pas les Kabouli. Nous avons été en contact hier seulement avec Marie-Luce (FALD), et elle a été hyper réactive, donc voilà, désolée pour le surcroît de travail, je sais que ça serait beaucoup moins compliqué de regrouper mais... bon, super s'ils peuvent être pucés vite et sortir dans la foulée. ça commence à bien se vider, encore un effort et on y est, on croise les pattes ! Bon courage à celles qui gèrent les sorties.

----------


## aristraitchat

Comme je dois avoir la 1 et la 74 en quarantaine je propose de stériliser la 1 le temps de sa quarantaine : jeudi mon mari fait Rouen Bethune aller retour dans la même journée, ce n'est pas pour laisser la 1 dans le refuge et ne revenir qu'avec un seul chat.  Si je lui dis ça il ne voudra plus y aller. Il faut peut être même profiter du voyage pour ramener d'autres chats en covoiturage.

----------


## BBJPDS

> Pour les 2 adoptés à Genève, ne pourraient-ils pas avoir déjà leur primo rage au refuge? cela ferait gagner du temps


ça serait génial, parce qu'effectivement, ce problème de passeport va prolonger d'autant la quarantaine...

----------


## Auréli

edit

----------


## isabeuvry

Difficile de faire faire des kilomètres à une chatte en fin de gestation,c'est trop risqué.Si des dons sont faits rapidement spécialement pour elle,elle peut être stérilisée à Béthune;on en a fait stériliser une plus tatouage samedi matin en urgence(minette avec prolapsus),les frais sont de 103.60€.

----------


## solenn13

> ça serait génial, parce qu'effectivement, ce problème de passeport va prolonger d'autant la quarantaine...


Ce sr
Errait bien que les choses bougent aussi pour eux...

----------


## Auréli

edit

----------


## buddica

> Difficile de faire faire des kilomètres à une chatte en fin de gestation,c'est trop risqué.Si des dons sont faits rapidement spécialement pour elle,elle peut être stérilisée à Béthune;on en a fait stériliser une plus tatouage samedi matin en urgence(minette avec prolapsus),les frais sont de 103.60.


Ceci n'est pas une critique mais si fin de gestation, c'est cruel de tuer les bb car ils sont largement assez développés pour ressentir la douleur. 
Il faudrait donc les eutha un par un, c'est donc une eutha collective et non un avortement!

A ce stade, ce serait + humain d'attendre qu'ils naissent.

----------


## BBJPDS

> J'ai propose un don de 30 euros. Est ce qu'il ne peuvent Pas aller au 38 et 41 pour les aider à sortir. Le 38 est mon chouchou


*
Pour ces deux-là* *on y est presque!* * Merci Claire25 ! MANQUE FALD et complément de dons pour le 41 !
*
_n°38 : Sortie sous Kabouli Kats / Frais de sortie pris en charge par Chacha31. /_*MANQUE plus que FALD !!! 

n°41 : Sortie sous Kabouli Kats /** MANQUE FALD et dons pour frais de sortie ! 


*

----------


## pepita90

Bonjour,
bon je ne sais pas trop me servir de votre site..mais je veux bien faire un petit don.
Merci de me communiquer votre adresse que je vous envoie un chq, je vous laisse décider comment répartir ensuite.
Cordialement

----------


## Auréli

edit

----------


## tara60

> comme je suis novice en la matière, je ne comprends pas pourquoi on devrait attendre des dons pour stériliser la 1 puisque c'est marqué dansla récap que les frais sont payés par Tocquyna et aussi que Fafachat propose sur un message ci-dessus une somme de 100€. donc où est le pb d'argent ?


ATTENTION, les dons seront répartis selon les urgences et le nombre de chats sortis, donc un tout petit calcul 1100€ / 40 chats = 27,50€ sans compter les 20 ou plus chatons sortis ainsi que des adultes non numérotés.

bien sûr ceux qui n'en sortent qu'un avec les frais payés ou plusieurs avec prise en charge par des donateurs ne feront pas partis de cette répartition.

----------


## buddica

> la deuxiéme minette n'a pas de numéro on la voyait de dos dans une des photos !!!!
> 
> elle est en urgence !!!!



Qui sort cette minette en urgence?
Est-elle en règle?
Ses frais sont-ils payés?
Si asso se manifeste, je peux la prendre en charge car je n'ai pas encore choisi le 4è chat pour lequel je me suis engagée à payer ses frais.
Ne peut-elle pas partir en FA avec les 2 autres chez Aristraitchat à Rouen?


Au cas où je ne puisse pas adopter ma préférée la 57 ou la 77, en + du matou mal en point en soins intensifs chez caroline s'il s'en sort, j'aurai une place pour l'adopter.

Personne pour la sortir en urgence donc?

----------


## tara60

> Bonjour,
> bon je ne sais pas trop me servir de votre site..mais je veux bien faire un petit don.
> Merci de me communiquer votre adresse que je vous envoie un chq, je vous laisse décider comment répartir ensuite.
> Cordialement


merci beaucoup Pépita90, pour le moment, vous ne faites qu'une promesse de don en nous indiquant le montant que vous désirez offrir et au moment de la répartition, nous vous indiquerons à qui envoyer votre règlement.

----------


## lolobouba

Pour les dons merci de penser à ceux d'Adeline... svp merci bien qu'ils ne soient pas sur ce post et qu'ils n'aient pas de numéros Adeline (Filémon) prend ceux en mauvais état... mercredi 9, 3 chats sortis pour elle (+ les 2 en FALD chez moi) et mercredi 16 donc demain encore 3 chats sortis, soit un total de 8 chats, nous avons donc besoin de dons.... merci

----------


## Myrtille54

personne ne la sort elle a pas de dons pas d asso pas de famille !

----------


## aristraitchat

> Non, je reste sur 01 et 74
> 
> encore désolé, si la 01 ne peut pas sortir, tant pis


Pourquoi ne pas en sortir un ou une autre, si ce n'est pas possible pour la 1? J'ai deux places pour l'accueil de quarantaine, cet accueil que j'ai du coup refusé pour une autre personne. Mon mari s'est de plus proposé d'aller les chercher à Béthune, ce qui représente pas mal de kilomètres. Si c'est finalement pour ramener un chat, il ne va pas apprécier.

----------


## tara60

> personne ne la sort elle a pas de dons pas d asso pas de famille !


il reste au moins 3 dons pour frais de sortis non attribués, elle pourrait en profitter

----------


## Louliam

> les chattes sont stérilisées par un dispensaire spa  et il y a du délai pour les rv il y a énormement de monde  sinon il faut aller chez un autre véto et ça ne sera pas le meme tarif !!!


MERCI DE ME REPONDRE
Désole pour lécriture mais j'ai l'impression d'être transparente et je n'ai toujours aucune réponse de Caroline.
J'ai eu l'Asso et ler chat bien entendu pas chez eux ! je dois contacter Caroline qui je le sais doit être débordé mais j'ai trouvé toute les solutions pour le minet n°8 et il ne reste plus qu'a finaliser les détails, je voudrais avoir quelqu'un au téléphone !.
Pouvez vous me contacter Caroline ? 0666475739

----------


## buddica

> Pourquoi ne pas en sortir un ou une autre, si ce n'est pas possible pour la 1? J'ai deux places pour l'accueil de quarantaine, cet accueil que j'ai du coup refusé pour une autre personne. Mon mari s'est de plus proposé d'aller les chercher à Béthune, ce qui représente pas mal de kilomètres. Si c'est finalement pour ramener un chat, il ne va pas apprécier.



oui, pkoi ne pas sortir la grise en urgence?
ou la 77 ou 57, je peux adopter une de ces 3 en + du matou mal en point chez caro!

Si l'asso qui couvre la 74 n'est pas d'accord pour pdr la 1 sans la stériliser si fin de gestation ou choisir une autre chatte , pkoi ne pas utiliser Aristraitchat pour la 74 de cette asso + une à choisir parmi la grise en urgence ou la 57 ou 77 pour moi qui suis adoptante chapeautée par une autre asso et prendrai ts les frais sortie et véto en charge?

Qu'en dis-tu Aristraitchat?

----------


## Myrtille54

> MERCI DE ME REPONDRE
> Désole pour l’écriture mais j'ai l'impression d'être transparente et je n'ai toujours aucune réponse de Caroline.
> J'ai eu l'Asso et ler chat bien entendu pas chez eux ! je dois contacter Caroline qui je le sais doit être débordé mais j'ai trouvé toute les solutions pour le minet n°8 et il ne reste plus qu'a finaliser les détails, je voudrais avoir quelqu'un au téléphone !.
> Pouvez vous me contacter Caroline ? 0666475739


je te fais un MP pour t expliquer d ici 30 mns

----------


## solenn13

> Pourquoi ne pas en sortir un ou une autre, si ce n'est pas possible pour la 1? J'ai deux places pour l'accueil de quarantaine, cet accueil que j'ai du coup refusé pour une autre personne. Mon mari s'est de plus proposé d'aller les chercher à Béthune, ce qui représente pas mal de kilomètres. Si c'est finalement pour ramener un chat, il ne va pas apprécier.


Mes 36 et 39 ne pourraient pas bénéficier de cet accueil ?

----------


## Louliam

Pour le n°8, si les détails sont conclus et qu'il peut sortir,  j'ai trouvé le co voiturage mais il faudrait l'emmener Le dim. 27 mai - 08:00, quelqu'un serait dispo pour récupérer le minou le samedi et le garder une nuit pour l'emmener au point de rendez vous sur Béthune ?

----------


## sydney21

> Comme je dois avoir la 1 et la 74 en quarantaine je propose de stériliser la 1 le temps de sa quarantaine : jeudi mon mari fait Rouen Bethune aller retour dans la même journée, ce n'est pas pour laisser la 1 dans le refuge et ne revenir qu'avec un seul chat. Si je lui dis ça il ne voudra plus y aller. Il faut peut être même profiter du voyage pour ramener d'autres chats en covoiturage.


le souci c'est si elle fait ses bb avant que vous ayez pu la stériliser. L'asso ne veut pas d'une maman avec chatons, elle risque de vous rester sur les bras, et cela va être très difficile à gérer...

----------


## Tiffany52

> le souci c'est si elle fait ses bb avant que vous ayez pu la stériliser. L'asso ne veut pas d'une maman avec chatons, elle risque de vous rester sur les bras, et cela va être très difficile à gérer...


Le soucis aussi c'est qu'elle mette bas pendant le covoit et la ça risque d'être la cata.

----------


## aristraitchat

Ok je ne savais pas qu'elle était à terme. Désolée.

----------


## isabeuvry

Ce n'est pas ça les filles,le refuge refuse de laisser partir une chatte qui va mettre bas car il y a assez de chatons comme ça (euh,je ne fais que transmettre hein,ne me tirez pas dessus!! lol).
On a pu faire sortir la n°72 car j'ai appelé le vétérinaire et ai pris rv 48h plus tard pour stériliser la puce,mais ça,c'était faisable car vérifiable(le véto du refuge,c'est celui de mes poilus).
Aucune asso ne pourra sortir une minette gestante,autant vous faire une raison...

----------


## tocquyna

Bon alors !!!

Etant donner que j ' avais proposé de payer les frais de sortie et de faire stérilisée la numéro un en premier lieu chez un vétérinaire indépendant . Sa pas été fait . Manque de FA

Puis ensuite je me suis rendu au refuge et impossible de la faire stérilisée car pas de place .

Une semaine après aujourd' hui même j ' y retourne et la numéro un est bien la et bien pleine !!

J' ai demander quand une stérilisation sera possible et on m ' a répondu : PAS DE SUITE CAR TOUT EST PLEIN donc les chatons vont naitres au refuge .

cette idée m ' irrite au plus fort !!

Aucune solution de trouvé et je ne peut prendre de maman et bébé .
*
JE VOUS ANNONCE DONC QUE LE NUMERO 22 EST SORTI CE MATIN MEME* et que le loulou va bien mais teigne patte oreille donc sous traitement !!

Je retire donc ma proposition de prise en charge pour la numéro 1 car aps de solution et en attendant j 'ai pris en charge pour le numéro 22 car même chez un véto indépendant impossible de la faire stérilisée .

Merci de mettreà jours la récap page 1 . en ésperant fort que la puce survive

----------


## AlexiaA

Bonsoir, j'ai cru comprendre que vous avez besoin de dons, sous peine d'euthanasie de 70 chats d'ici le 17???? Je suis prête à faire un don de 10 euros, écrivez moi comment faire, alexiasmh@hotmail.com.

----------


## cristelle

Je trouve abuser que la 01 qui etait reservée par une autre asso depuis un bon moment , moi qui me suis proposée de la prendre depuis plusieurs jours aussi, la chatte ne soit pas sterilisée faute de temps alors que d'autres ont ete fais du jour au lendemain.
Je suis désolée mais que faut il voir sur ce sauvetage, les asso amis de bethunes font excusez moi du mot, "leur marché" les autres prenez ce que l'on vous donne et fermer la.
 OUI, JE REFUSE QUE L'ASSO QUI A ACCEPTER DE ME COUVRIR POUR 2 CHATS SE RETROUVENT AVEC UNE PORTEE QUI AURAIT PU ETRE EVITER.
ce qui engendre des frais supplementaires, du temps et de la place.
En plus avec la teigne, qui en passant est beaucoup chiant a soigner que la gale.

Merci aristraitchat de s'etre proposer de famille de quarantaine, 

A mediter sur l'organisation de ce sauvetage.
Moi, je vais faire d'autres sauvetages sur des fourrieres ou TOUTES les assos et les animaux ont la meme chance.

----------


## Faraday

C'en est où pour *le 21* ???? et* il est OU ?* cela plusieurs fois que je demande, et pas de réponse ! il est en mauvais état... un coup on doit lui enlever un oeil, un coup pas de nouvelle,* son état est TRES PREOCCUPANT !!!!* *il est toujours au refuge ????*

----------


## pouetpouet

dsl je ne reviens que maintenant, taff today.
Bref, j'ai lu en diagonale et pr répondre, la 69 ne me correspond pas du tout je rappelle que j'ai deux enfants et vu sa description, je doute fort que son tempérament convienne à des enfants.

Pr la 70, j'attendais encore des infos à mes questions que je n'ai d'ailleurs pas eu en mp, je ne peux deviner que cette chatte ne sort sous asso puisque justement on m'a répondu l'inverse sur un autre post: que même si adoptante au bout, les chats sortaient sous asso. 
Bref, je pense que dur pr moi de suivre ce post.
Je n'arrive même plus à savoir si le 77 a finalement pu aller qquepart.
Je vous laisse gérer ce sos et si besoin un jour pr faq pr la 70 me contacter en mp.
BIZBIZ

edit : autant pr moi  ::  , je viens de voir effectivement que tiffany m'avait répondue que la 70 n'était pas encore sous asso, mais , lol à cette heure là, je dormais et ce matin, pas eu le temps de lire.

----------


## sydney21

> Je trouve abuser que la 01 qui etait reservée par une autre asso depuis un bon moment , moi qui me suis proposée de la prendre depuis plusieurs jours aussi, la chatte ne soit pas sterilisée faute de temps alors que d'autres ont ete fais du jour au lendemain.
> Je suis désolée mais que faut il voir sur ce sauvetage, les asso amis de bethunes font excusez moi du mot, "leur marché" les autres prenez ce que l'on vous donne et fermer la.
> OUI, JE REFUSE QUE L'ASSO QUI A ACCEPTER DE ME COUVRIR POUR 2 CHATS SE RETROUVENT AVEC UNE PORTEE QUI AURAIT PU ETRE EVITER.
> ce qui engendre des frais supplementaires, du temps et de la place.
> En plus avec la teigne, qui en passant est beaucoup chiant a soigner que la gale.
> 
> Merci aristraitchat de s'etre proposer de famille de quarantaine, 
> 
> A mediter sur l'organisation de ce sauvetage.
> Moi, je vais faire d'autres sauvetages sur des fourrieres ou TOUTES les assos et les animaux ont la meme chance.


Pour commencer si tu veux sauver des chats de fourrière voilà la liste de la semaine tu as l'embarras du choix
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...mai-idf-53892/

Par contre je trouve pas très sympas les commentaires sur les assos qui font leur "marché", certaines sont arrivées en premier sur le post, bah oui elles ont eu plus de choix, mais isabeuvry par exemple a pris la minette la plus mal en point donc il ne faut pas croire que les premiers ont pris les plus beaux et laissé les moins intéressants. On est là pour sauver des vies, il va y avoir une nouvelle liste postée car de nouveaux chats sont arrivés entre temps donc si parmi ceux qui restent aucun ne te convient (et je comprends tout à fait que tu ne veuilles pas prendre de maman avec bb), peut-être en trouveras-tu un à ton goût sur cette nouvelle liste ? 

Et concernant l'organisation du sauvetage je mets au défi ceux qui critiquent de faire mieux, vu les conditions d'urgence on ne peut que tirer notre chapeau à Caroline Bourle, Isabeuvry, Tiffany52, Tara60, Myrtille54 (et désolée si j'en oublie) qui oeuvrent d'arrache pied pour aider à sauver ces chats.

----------


## Faraday

Oh la oui ! et la petite 77, elle est finalement sortie ?

----------


## Myrtille54

> Oh la oui ! et la petite 77, elle est finalement sortie ?


Tara60      va la prendre en  esperant qu elle pourra profiter du   covoit de demain .    Message rep    laissé     à   Caro

----------


## tocquyna

Bon je ne veut pas être méchante mais je suis du même avis que cristelle .

En effet je m ' étais proposé de payer les frais de sortie et de stérilisation chez un vétérinaire hors association donc plein pot et elle s' était proposée en FALD et avait une personne pour faire la quarentaine mais réponse NON car elle est déjà réservé pour une asso .

Cela à était dit sur le forum même .

Ne serrais se que moi même quand j ' y susi aller avec winnie le chat 22 était réserver pour une association donc bloqué mais que l ' asso
 n'était pas certaine de venir le chercher !!

Mais c' est une blague on ne bloque pas des chats si on ne peut pas les sortirs à mon avis il serrait préférable de proposer le couvert de l ' asso pour tel ou tel chat mais de ne pas faire de réser vation car sa bloque les loulous .

Quand à nos paroles elles passent pour beaucoup à l ' as c' est discours entre peut de personne .

je suis consciente de la tâche énorme de travail pas facile à faire mais la moindre des choses c' est quand ont se propose de nous dire oui ou non et de ne pas bloquer les chats comme sa .

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

bon les filles je viens de rentrer du refuge j'ai pas encore eu le temps de lire tout les message  dans tous les cas j'ai fais pucer la numéro 1 et elle peut partir demain elle a perdu ces bébés donc plus de soucis  !!!! confirmez moi son départ pour demain

la 77 est a jour et part demain pour les amis de néo

----------


## cristelle

Je vois avec l'asso

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

bon je comprend plus rien ou va la numéro  j'espére que je ne me suis pas débrouillée inutilement aujourd'hui !!!!  qui doit la prendre en fin de compte ????

----------


## aristraitchat

En principe je devais avoir la 1 et la 74 en accueil de quarantaine (les chats étant destinés pour Beauvais après leur quarantaine) et mon mari s'est proposé pour aller les chercher à Béthune jeudi.
Mais j'attends de savoir ce que l'asso de Beauvais fait. Cristelle dis vite où ça en est! Parce que ça devient compliqué pour s'organiser.

----------


## cristelle

Je comprend que sur le terrain ce n'est aps facile à gerer, mais la, il y a comme meme des incoherences comme faire rentrer de nouveaux chats alors que plusieurs ont la teigne??????
Ne faut il pas tout nettoyer à fond avant??????????

oui, ok pour la 01 et 74 pour moi. 
Je les recupere apres la quarantaine chez Aristraitchat
merci à elle et son mari

----------


## tocquyna

Aristraitchat et cristelle merci de tout coeur pour la puce.

----------


## cristelle

Pour les frais de sorties cela se passe comment ?
Merci

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

super merci pour la fifille !!!! pour la petite numéro1 elle n'était pas dans la chatterie mais en salle de toilettage  donc pour la teigne ça m'étonnerait par contre au refuge il lui on mis de la bétadine car elle est un peu blessée derriére les oreilles !!!! pour la teigne j'en ai déja vu a plusieurs reprises  et je l'ai meme attrapé moi meme plusieurs fois  j'ai vraiment un doute car ça n'y ressemble pas vraiment il n'y a pas de ronds mais une perte de poils général  enfin je ne suis pas véto !!!!

hier j'ai oublié de vous dire  des personnes ont amenée une petite chevre trouvée sur la voie publique et non sevrée du coup elle est biberonné par un bénévole  je vous mettrai des photos de la ptite princesse !!!!

----------


## Faraday

et celle qui est décédée, c'est laquelle, alors ?

----------


## Myrtille54

> eh oh ! y a quelqu'un pour me répondre ? merci !
> 
> et celle qui est décédée, c'est laquelle, alors ?


je crois  qu   il a deja ete dit que  la directrice souhaitait le  garder avec les mascottes du refuge

----------


## isabeuvry

Pour répondre à cristelle,les filles de Béthune,dont je fais partie,n'ont pas fait leur marché et je suis choquée de lire de tels propos!!
Nous sommes sur place,donc s'il y a une urgence qui ne peut rester au refuge,on se débrouille pour lui trouver une solution!Les minettes qui ont été stérilisées par le véto de Béthune l'ont été :Stick Out Tongue: our la 72,condition impérative pour qu'elle sorte et pour la minette au prolapsus,je pense que la question ne se pose même pas!!
J'ai accueilli la minette n°23 pour lui éviter l'euthanasie,parce que c'était la plus mal en point et parce que je pouvais l'accueillir et la soigner,en aucun cas je ne l'ai choisie en faisant mon marché!
Bref,je trouve que certaines remarques sont blessantes et ça ne donne pas envie de continuer.
Je me contenterai désormais de poster sur facebook,ça m'évitera de lire de telles absurdités!
Et merci à coeur de félins qui est la SEULE asso du coin à avoir répondu présente!
Sans oublier les chtites pattes,du département limitrophe...

----------


## aristraitchat

Ca veut dire que les deux chats qui vont venir chez moi vont devoir aller chez le véto pour vérifier s'ils ont la teigne ou pas? Je n'ai jamais été confrontée à ce fléau et je garde des enfants donc il faudrait m'indiquer ce que je dois faire dès l'arrivée des chats. Si les petits que je garde attrappent  la teigne, je perds mon boulot.

----------


## Adlou

Bonsoir, 

Je voudrai que dans les rectifications on n'enleve le fait que le 55 chat (qui aurait du normalement etait eutha), n'a pas d'asso qui le prend en charge !!! Je tiens a dire que lorsqu'une asso se propose ça serait bien quand même qui vous donne les directives de prise en charge de l'animal !!! J'ai déja avancée les frais de sortis de deux autres chats, dont une sterilisation, je n'ai que d'humble moyen la je ne peux plus !! Ceci dit le 55 n' a pas d'asso qui le couvre et je me chargerai donc seule de le faire castré et identifié, lorsqu'il sera donc gueri!! Que ce soit clair au niveau de la repartition des dons. Je tiens a préciser que si ce chat a des soins actuellement c'est uniquement du a la grande reactivité et la génerosité d'Isabeuvry et sans elle mon Gégé n'aurai pas de traitement pour son otite lourde !!!!!

----------


## Tiffany52

Les filles ça sert à rien de se prendre la tête pour des détails.

Le sos est déjà assez complexe comme ça, pour qu'en plus on se "tire dans les pattes". Je pense qu'on est toute la pour la même chose, alors tachons de travailler main dans la main pour tenter de sauver ces loulous.

Aristraitchat, pour la teigne, oui il y en a au refuge mais ce n'est heureusement pas la majorité des cas. Une minette est arrivée hier chez moi et un loulou chez ma mère et aucun des deux n'a la teigne.
Le seul conseil que je peux te donner c'est une fois les chats arrivé de directement les mettre dans la pièce de quarantaine et de ne surtout pas les faire sortir. Après avoir toucher les chats, bien te laver les mains.

Cristelle, merci beaucoup pour la 1 et la 74. Demain les deux minettes seront sortis par Aurélie, qui les gardera en transit pour la nuit. Et Jeudi le mari d'Aristraitchat ira les chercher à Béthune pour leur faire la quarantaine. A l'issu de la quarantaine vous pourrez  aller les récupérer à Rouen .

----------


## Tiffany52

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> Je voudrai que dans les rectifications on n'enleve le fait que le 55 chat (qui aurait du normalement etait eutha), n'a pas d'asso qui le prend en charge !!! Je tiens a dire que lorsqu'une asso se propose ça serait bien quand même qui vous donne les directives de prise en charge de l'animal !!! J'ai déja avancée les frais de sortis de deux autres chats, dont une sterilisation, je n'ai que d'humble moyen la je ne peux plus !! Ceci dit le 55 n' a pas d'asso qui le couvre et je me chargerai donc seule de le faire castré et identifié, lorsqu'il sera donc gueri!! Que ce soit clair au niveau de la repartition des dons. Je tiens a préciser que si ce chat a des soins actuellement c'est uniquement du a la grande reactivité et la génerosité d'Isabeuvry et sans elle mon Gégé n'aurai pas de traitement pour son otite lourde !!!!!


L'asso ASCA prend en charge le chat n°55

----------


## Adlou

Quand on ne sait pas christelle on se tais !!! Tu parle des asso qui font leur marché mais ma pauvre amie j'ai vu de mes yeux notre tresoriere "coeur de félins" se faire labouré le dos parce qu'elle a pris sur elle de sortir deux sauvages, alors par pitié tais toi !!! Le marché biensur a deux gantés et evitant les sales coups de dents et de griffes mais franchement !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Adlou

L'asso asca ne me donne aucune nouvelle sur le fait qu'il faille identifié mon pepere et le castré !! Il ne m'on pas non plus donné le nom du véto chez lequel je devais le faire soigner !!! Je repete c'est Isabeuvry qui a pris sur son compte le soigner !! Donc le 55 est donc un chat sorti independant c'est tout.

----------


## Myrtille54

> L'asso asca ne me donne aucune nouvelle sur le fait qu'il faille identifié mon pepere et le castré !! Il ne m'on pas non plus donné le nom du véto chez lequel je devais le faire soigner !!! Je repete c'est Isabeuvry qui a pris sur son compte le soigner !! Donc le 55 est donc un chat sorti independant c'est tout.



ne t enerve pas  ..  on   nous a demandé      de trouver une asso et elle a dit ok de  suite .   Elle a sorti samedi  7   adultes et 3   chatons et passe ses journees depuis hier  chez le veto !   D  ailleurs elle a 2   FELV+ . .

----------


## Sanaga

*Bonsoir, merci de régler vos comptes en privé, de ne pas faire d'accusations qui ne font* *que porter préjudice à ce sos . Par ailleurs qu'en est-il de la création du nouveau post?*

----------


## Tiffany52

> *Par ailleurs qu'en est-il de la création du nouveau post?*


*j'ai vu avec Caroline, je m'en occupe ce soir 
*

----------


## Tiffany52

> L'asso asca ne me donne aucune nouvelle sur le fait qu'il faille identifié mon pepere et le castré !! Il ne m'on pas non plus donné le nom du véto chez lequel je devais le faire soigner !!! Je repete c'est Isabeuvry qui a pris sur son compte le soigner !! Donc le 55 est donc un chat sorti independant c'est tout.


Un peu de patience, l'asso ASCA n'a pas que le loulou 55 à gérer. Comme le dit Myrtille elle a sorti pres de 10 chats ce week end.
Elle a passer sa journée d'hier chez le véto et sur les routes à déposer les loulous dans leur FA. Elle en a déposer deux chez ma mère, il était près minuit. Elle avait encore pas mal de route avant de pouvoir rentrer chez elle.
Soyez patiente, elle vous contactera rapidement, j'en suis sur

----------


## Sabrina27

Bonsoir, 
J'ai adopté samedi la puce numéro 15 rebaptisée Crevette. 
Elle est allée chez le véto tout à l'heure, elle a un début de teigne, une gale d'oreille et une rhino. C'est une miss calin, elle est vraiment adorable  :: ! Elle réclame sans cesse sa dose de calin et elle fait bien savoir quand elle a faim!!!! Son appétit est bien revenu!!! Je mettrais des photos sur l'autre post tout à l'heure. 
Elle a eu sa 1ère injection de vaccin et pour la stérilisation, le véto préfère attendre qu'elle reprenne du poids et ne soit plus en situation de stress (stress au refuge, stress de la route et stress d'arriver dans une nouvelle maison).    

*J'ai une question importante : j'ai pris la miss Crevette en adoption directe au refuge. Mais je n'ai aucun papier à mon nom, tout est au nom du refuge. Le véto a scanné la puce qui est au nom du refuge. Donc en gros, Crevette ne m'appartient pas, elle appartient encore au refuge (pour information la personne qui m'a donné les papiers de Crevette ne m'a pris ni ma pièce d'identité, ni mon justificatif de domicile). (Si jamais, pour une raison X ou Y elle s'échappe de la maison, personne ne pourra me la redonner). Or, si je l'ai adopté, c'est pour qu'elle soir à moi sinon je l'aurais pris en FA...* :: *

Merci de m'indiquer la marche à suivre pour que ma Crevette puisse être enregistrée à mon nom, c'est urgent.*  ::

----------


## Sanaga

> *j'ai vu avec Caroline, je m'en occupe ce soir 
> *


*Merci!*

----------


## Sabrina27

oups désolée Isabelle je viens juste de voir ta réponse du FB! 
ça m'a juste un peu affolé quand le véto m'a dit ça  :: 

Donc ne pas tenir compte de se que j'ai mis en gras!!! (il y a juste le fait que le refuge n'a pas mes coordonnées exactes, c'est grave ou pas?)

Dsl, je suis un peu novice en ma matière...........................................

----------


## Adlou

Je ne m'enerve pas je tenais a le dire c'est tout  ::

----------


## isabeuvry

> oups désolée Isabelle je viens juste de voir ta réponse du FB! 
> ça m'a juste un peu affolé quand le véto m'a dit ça 
> 
> Donc ne pas tenir compte de se que j'ai mis en gras!!! (il y a juste le fait que le refuge n'a pas mes coordonnées exactes, c'est grave ou pas?)
> 
> .
> 
> Dsl, je suis un peu novice en ma matière...........................................


Envoie-moi tes coordonnées en mp sur facebook Sabrina,je les transmettrai demain

----------


## pacopanpan

> Oh la oui ! et la petite 77, elle est finalement sortie ?


elle part avec la 56 chez tara , c'est moi qui la sort demain et qui la ramène

ou est ce fb , tout le monde en parle ,je ne sais pas comment le trouver?

----------


## pacopanpan

caroline que va-t-il arriver a la petite chèvre?

----------


## buddica

> elle part avec la 56 chez tara , c'est moi qui la sort demain et qui la ramène
> 
> ou est ce fb , tout le monde en parle ,je ne sais pas comment le trouver?


oui merci de mettre le lien facebook
Quelle 56? la trico ou la tigrée?

----------


## tocquyna

Les filles

Outre le souci de teigne pour le numéro un la puce à t ' elle vu le véto pour voir si elle allait bien et pas de bébés mort comme pour une autre chatte et si elle pouvait être stérilisée sans trop tardé .

Désolée de poser tant de quetsion mais la puce me tiens à coeur

----------


## pacopanpan

la trico

----------


## buddica

Caroline, t'en sors-tu avec ton matou en soins intensifs?
Je suis là si besoin, tu peux me tel pdt les soins ap 9h et 21h.
Je te l'adopterai dès qu'il s'en sortira et sera covoiturable.
En nourriture de convalo, il faut ajouter le NUTRIGEL (plus) de VIRBAC en tube de 120g de pâtée avec canule.

Et qu'en est-il de la puce grise en photo sans numéro en urgence qui te tient à coeur?
Et de la 57 et 56 tigrée grise et des noirs 12 et 13 et du 25 et du 41 et du 42?
Je dois savoir à qui attribuer les 4è frais de sortie que je me suis engagée à payer. 

Ceci n'est absolumt  pas une critique mais quand sera mise à jour la page 1 et un nouveau post créé avec les restants et les nvx numérotés à partir du nb 80? Qui s'en occupe depuis le début?

----------


## lolobouba

AIDEZ LES CHATS DU REFUGE DU 62 | Facebook  c'est le lien fb

----------


## pacopanpan

78 - femelle (normalement stérilisée a verifier) un peu de perte de poils (poils mi long) FRAIS PAYES POUR LA MINETTE PAR MADAME POITROT qui voudrait la prendre en fa pour vois si entente avec son minou mais il faudrait une quarantaine la personne habite dans le 92 qui peut aider ????



il n y a plus aucune nouvelle de la minette n 78 pour laquelle j ai payé les frais de sortie et que j aimerais bien prendre en fald ,que devient elle?  qui peut me donner des nouvelles?                         de kasoflor

que devient la puce en  question ?
une assos pour elle? pour la couvrir en cas de problème avec l'autre minou?

quelqu'un pour répondre a kasoflor?

----------


## tara60

> elle part avec la 56 chez tara , c'est moi qui la sort demain et qui la ramène
> 
> ou est ce fb , tout le monde en parle ,je ne sais pas comment le trouver?



MMMDDDRRRR ma paco, alors Monsieur FB c'est face-de-book si tu comprends mieux!!!!!

bon sinon je t'explique demain soir quand tu m'amène les 2 filles  ::

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

pour la ptite 78 je la papouille chaque fois que je vais en chatterie elle est super gentille je vais voir avec yvette pou la faire stériliser rapidement  je vais vous appeler demain mais pour l'instant je ne sais pas si une fa de transit a eté trouvé  je n'ai pas tout suivi qui peut nous éclairer ????

----------


## pacopanpan

> AIDEZ LES CHATS DU REFUGE DU 62 | Facebook  c'est le lien fb


merci lolo

tu voie comment tara se moque de moi?  :: 


elle me parle de bouk et toi tu me parle de chèvre

je crois d'ailleurs que je vais finir chèvre

----------


## lolobouba

> merci lolo
> 
> tu voie comment tara se moque de moi? 
> 
> 
> elle me parle de bouk et toi tu me parle de chèvre
> 
> je crois d'ailleurs que je vais finir chèvre


Lol toujours pas décidée pour la chèvre ? mdrrrrr ::

----------


## pacopanpan

et au sujet de la chèvre caro ? qu'en es-t-il , lolo la voulait, que se passerai -t-il pour elle par la suite ?

----------


## lolobouba

oops non pas moi mais Adeline lol moi je voulais bien lui apporter mais je la garde pas  :Big Grin:

----------


## sydney21

> Les filles
> 
> Outre le souci de teigne pour le numéro un la puce à t ' elle vu le véto pour voir si elle allait bien et pas de bébés mort comme pour une autre chatte et si elle pouvait être stérilisée sans trop tardé .
> 
> Désolée de poser tant de quetsion mais la puce me tiens à coeur


En principe quand on récupère un chat il vaut mieux attendre 15 jours pour faire vacciner et stériliser, si c'est fait en période de stress ça peut avoir de mauvaises répercussions sur le chat.

----------


## aristraitchat

Qui a dit que la 1 a la teigne ?

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

non pas de teigne pour la numéro 1 et on m'a dit qu'il fallait attendre au moins une quinzaine de jours aprés la fausse couche pour faire stériliser !!!! pour la biquette on attend de voir si quelqu'un la réclame et aprés yvette verra pour la placer !!!!

----------


## BBJPDS

> 78 - femelle (normalement stérilisée a verifier) un peu de perte de poils (poils mi long) FRAIS PAYES POUR LA MINETTE PAR MADAME POITROT qui voudrait la prendre en fa pour vois si entente avec son minou mais il faudrait une quarantaine la personne habite dans le 92 qui peut aider ???? il n y a plus aucune nouvelle de la minette n 78 pour laquelle j ai payé les frais de sortie et que j aimerais bien prendre en fald ,que devient elle?  qui peut me donner des nouvelles?                         de kasoflor que devient la puce en  question ?une assos pour elle? pour la couvrir en cas de problème avec l'autre minou? quelqu'un pour répondre a kasoflor?


Si l'adoptante potentielle est OK pour prendre *TOUS* les frais vétérinaires à sa charge (je dis bien *tous* les frais, parce que nous ne pouvons plus faire face, encore 2 FIV+ viennent d'être diagnostiqués dans nos sortants de fourrière, bref, les factures s'accumulent dangereusement, donc madame Poitrot, pouvez-vous me contacter en mp pour me confirmer la prise en charge?) Si c'est bon pour vous, alors *les Kabouli Kats couvrent la sortie de la minette 78*​, et il ne restera plus que la *FA de quarantaine à trouver pour la petite...*

----------


## pacopanpan

[QUOTE=BOURLE CAROLINE;1118932]

pour la biquette on attend de voir si quelqu'un la réclame et aprés yvette verra pour la placer !!TE]

donc elle est en attente au cas ou son maître la réclame , c'est ca? 
Où ont peux la prendre si une assos la veux?

----------


## Myrtille54

Pour la biquette j aurais une potentielle adoptante dans le centre ......    On en reparlera le moment venu

----------


## Tiffany52

> Si l'adoptante potentielle est OK pour prendre *TOUS* les frais vétérinaires à sa charge (je dis bien *tous* les frais, parce que nous ne pouvons plus faire face, encore 2 FIV+ viennent d'être diagnostiqués dans nos sortants de fourrière, bref, les factures s'accumulent dangereusement, donc madame Poitrot, pouvez-vous me contacter en mp pour me confirmer la prise en charge?) Si c'est bon pour vous, alors *les Kabouli Kats couvrent la sortie de la minette 78*​, et il ne restera plus que la *FA de quarantaine à trouver pour la petite...*


Le "souci" pour la minette 78, c'est que la dame n'est pas sur de la garder. Elle l'adoptera seulement si elle s'entend avec son autre chat ou chien, je ne me rappel pas.
Il faut envisagé l'hypothèse où les deux ne s'entendent pas et dans ce cas il faut avoir une solution de secours.
C'est assez délicat comme situation. Il faut pouvoir assurer derrière si finalement l'adoption n'a pas lieu

----------


## tara60

Bon Mesdames, une fois que le nouveau sos sera créer, avec photo de la chêvre et lien de M. FB pour Paco bien sûr

ce sujet servira à la répartition des dons, les photos et nouvelles devront être postées sur le sujet des sortis.

Vous voudrez bien me (nous) faire parvenir vos factures vétérinaires içi et en fichier joint par mail (tara60@hotmail.fr) car içi pas très lisible.

Sur les factures devront être indiquer le N° du chat (car je n'ai pas les numéros de puces/tatouages,ni le nom de chacun des minous).

Veuillez, si possible, regrouper vos factures par asso et non en 15 mails différents. Indiquez aussi si vous pouvez fournir un reçu fiscal ou non.

Pour certains, il faudra attendre quelques jours que les chats aient vu un véto mais vous pourrez aussi me faire un topo ou devis pour les frais à venir mais ne tardez pas car la répartition n'attendra pas des semaines.

VEUILLEZ AUSSI NE PAS DONNER LES FACTURES POUR LESQUELLES VOUS AVEZ RECU DES DONS EXTERIEURS ET QUI NE SONT PAS REPRIS DANS LA RECAP DE CE SOS, CECI POUR UN SOUCIS DE RESPECT ENVERS CEUX QUI N'EN ONT PAS EU.

merci à tous

----------


## Tiffany52

*Tara, je suis en train de préparer le nouveau SOS.

Concernant les dons, comment ça se passe. Ca repart de 0. Tout les dons attribués vont donc pour tout ceux déjà sorties.

Concernant les dons pour des chats en particuliers qui ne sont pas encore sortis, je les reporte sur le nouveau SOS, c'es bien ça ?*

----------


## BBJPDS

> * Marie-Luce s'est proposée pour FA de quarantaine des 24 et 37. Leur plan de sauvetage est donc bouclé. Y'a plus qu'à les.. sortir...*


Marie-Luce a appelé le refuge, *qui lui a dit que le 24 était sorti* ... Pas mentionné en page un du post.. Quelqu'un peut-il nous confimer ou infirmer l'info, pour que Marie-Luce sache ce qu'elle fait ?

----------


## tara60

Tiffany, une fois que le nouveau sos sera créer, pourras-tu me remettre en dernière page içi les récap complètes avant de les scinder et de reporter ce qui concerne le nouveau sos, merci.

----------


## Tiffany52

> Marie-Luce a appelé le refuge, *qui lui a dit que le 24 était sorti* ... Pas mentionné en page un du post.. Quelqu'un peut-il nous confimer ou infirmer l'info, pour que Marie-Luce sache ce qu'elle fait ?


on attend Caroline qui pourra nous en dire plus. Mais si le refuge à dit qu'il était sorti, je pense que c'est le cas. C'est juste qu'on a pas du avoir l'info.
Es-ce que si il est vraiment sorti, Marie-Luce pourra en prendre un autre ?

----------


## Tiffany52

> Tiffany, une fois que le nouveau sos sera créer, pourras-tu me remettre en dernière page içi les récap complètes avant de les scinder et de reporter ce qui concerne le nouveau sos, merci.


Oui pas de problème  ::

----------


## Tiffany52

> merci pour cette paranthèse de bonne humeur!!! Mes 2 minettes ssont bien arrivées chez Caro (Chattounerie), je vais les chercher demain matin!! Des nouvelles et des photos bientôt!! 
> hhihi!! j'ai une chèvre moi!!!


Super pour les deux minettes. Tout les chats qui devaient sortir aujourd'hui avec le covoit de la fille de Mme Janiaut sont donc bien sortie ?

Je peux les changer de catégorie dans le récap ?

----------


## Myrtille54

> *Tara, je suis en train de préparer le nouveau SOS.
> 
> Concernant les dons, comment ça se passe. Ca repart de 0. Tout les dons attribués vont donc pour tout ceux déjà sorties.
> 
> Concernant les dons pour des chats en particuliers qui ne sont pas encore sortis, je les reporte sur le nouveau SOS, c'es bien ça ?*


A mon avis les dons non   nominatifs doivent etre repartis sur ce SOS
Les dons    nominatifs restent attribués  aux loulous et doivent apparaitre sur le nouveau  post

----------


## tara60

> *Tara, je suis en train de préparer le nouveau SOS.
> 
> Concernant les dons, comment ça se passe. Ca repart de 0. Tout les dons attribués vont donc pour tout ceux déjà sorties.
> 
> Concernant les dons pour des chats en particuliers qui ne sont pas encore sortis, je les reporte sur le nouveau SOS, c'es bien ça ?*


Bien sur que les dons pour ceux qui ne sont pas sortis sont reportés , certaines asso ont réservés ou fait une option sur tel ou tel chat aussi par rapport aux promesses attribuées donc on ne modifie rien.

Les dons "selon besoin" sont attribués à cette 1ere partie de sauvetage et les dons attribués à un numéro de chat suivent ce chat jusqu'au bout

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

non le 24 est prés a partir demain pour l'association kaboulikats je l'ai fais pucé tout a l'heure avec l'autre minou noir ils se sont trompés au refuge  désolée :::

----------


## Tiffany52

Myrtille et Tara, on est d'accord. C'est aussi comme ça que je vois la chose  ::

----------


## solenn13

[B]Qui peut me donner des news de mes 36 & 39 svp  ????

----------


## minou89

oui les 4 pour la Chattounerie sont sorties mais les 2 chatons de l'une d'elle sont restés...état critique... ::

----------


## lolobouba

N'oubliez pas Adeline (Filémon) qui en a sorti 3 mercredi 9/05 et 2 en FALD chez moi (65 et 9) et demain mercredi 16/05 elle en sort encore 3, soit un total de 8 chats...
, NOUS AVONS BESOIN DE DONS SVP MERCI ces chats sont en mauvais état, Adeline les prend mais ils ne sont pas en photo et ils n'ont pas de numéro.... 
Et mon coup de pouce pour le trajet de mercredi dernier aussi svp merci

----------


## winnie77

merci a toute de votre aide !!!, merci d'avoir repondu a tout mes messages, laisse sans reponse !!!, 
****supprimé****
la modération

donc meme si cela ne vs interesse pas :

voici la photo du petit tiger, n°22 sortie sous les 4 pattes de la planete

----------


## Faraday

*si ! si ! moi ça m'intéresse ! merci beaucoup pour la photo ! il est boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ce minou !!! merci pour lui ! je l'aime ce poilu des oreilles ! ce qu'il y a de rigolo, c'est qu'il n'a plus du tout le même air que sur la photo en première page... on le sent apaisé...*

----------


## winnie77

il, est chez moi en fa, je lui creerai un post ds quelques jours

il a commencer son traitement pour la teigne , et il est vraiment adorable comme tout, il se laisse manipuler, caresse, c'est un amour

----------


## Tiffany52

*Le nouveau post est ouvert ici. c'est pas fini mais c'est en cours 

*http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...4/#post1119109

----------


## Sanaga

> *Bonsoir, merci de régler vos comptes en privé, de ne pas faire d'accusations qui ne font* *que porter préjudice à ce sos . Par ailleurs qu'en est-il de la création du nouveau post?*


*Il va falloir le dire combien de fois?

Edit : Ménage effectué (Marvella).*

----------


## Faraday

au secours ! y a mes messages qui se suppriment tout seuls ! c'est normal ???

----------


## hatchiko

euh... ou ça? les seuls messages supprimés sont ceux édités qui ne sont plus valables.

----------


## Lady92

> il n y a plus aucune nouvelle de la minette n 78 pour laquelle j ai payé les frais de sortie et que j aimerais bien prendre en fald ,que devient elle?  qui peut me donner des nouvelles?


@ Bbjpds : kasoflor est tres certainement l adoptante potentielle :-)
Je vois sur le nouveau sujet que la belle a 55 de dons en plus de ses frais de sortie

----------


## Faraday

> euh... ou ça? les seuls messages supprimés sont ceux édités qui ne sont plus valables.


bah ça doit être ça alors, merci ! parce que, entre nous, un suicide de message, c'est pas possible...

----------


## Tiffany52

> bah ça doit être ça alors, merci ! parce que, entre nous, un suicide de message, c'est pas possible...


non,la modération à supprimer les messages de "reglement de compte" ou ce qui va dans ce sens. En tout cas, tout ce qui n'apporte rien de bon au SOS

----------


## Tiffany52

*Récap chat sorti sous asso :

Asso ASCA* : 3 + 6 + 26 (sera adopté par Mme Rousseau) + 32 + 40 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Caramelle59) + 47 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par gaelle80) + 58 + 67 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Mme Joelle Briand) + 3 chatons + n°55
*
Asso Les amis de Néo* : 7 + 27 ( 50 de dons et frais de sortie pris en charge par Caramelle59 et 20 de dons par Faraday) + 44 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Caramelle59) + 79 + 2 chatonnes noires en urgence + 77 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Anne Jahandier sur FB)
*
Asso Coeurs de félins* : 4 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Sophie Baron sur FB) + 23 + 31 + 45 + 60 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Caramelle59) + 72 + 43 + une minette sauvage avec ses bébés. + une chatte ( sans numéro, opérée en urgence d'un prolapsus samedi 12) 

*Asso SSAD* : n°5 (aide proposer par Barbaracha)

*Asso le refuge de Filémon* : 9 + 65 ( la noire et blanche : 60 de dons de Pascale Nicot sur FB) + 3 chats ( sans numéro )

*Asso Pattoune's gang* : Coumba et son fils caramel.
*
Asso les chtittes pattes* : 2 ( frais de sortie + visite véto et opération si besoin pris en charge par Tacha) + 46 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Marcelle P.) + 9 chatons
*
Asso assistance aux félins dieppois ( Sydney21)* : n°62 ( Sydney21 prend en charge les frais de sortie) + n°56 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Mme Palcal Delbos)

*Asso les Kabouli Kats :* n°76 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Carabam) Manque une FALD pour début juin 

*Asso La chattounerie* : n°11 ( 80 de dons d'Isabelle75) + n°16 ( Mme Nadine Janiaut prend tout les frais à sa charge + 50 de dons de Jacqueline Limosin sur FB) + n°? ( remplace la 20 qui à été adopté au refuge) + n°71 

*Asso les 4 pattes de la planète* : n°22 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Winnie77 et Tocquyna)

*Auprès de mon arche :* n°1 + n°74

*
Chat sortie par des "particuliers" :

**Bubulle* : n°63

*Isabeuvry* : n°23 ( a bénéficié d'un don de 50 de la part de Cécile625) + 4 chatons ( sortie en urgence) 

*Tocquyna* : n°22 (frais de sortie pris en charge par Winnie77)

*Scarlett1234* : n°65 ( la tigrée et blanche ) A bénéficié d'un don de 100 de la part de Cécile625


*Chat adopté 
*
*Directement au refuge* : 28/59/64

*Par Mme Renault Sabrina* : n°15

*Par Mme Rousseau* : n°26

*Par Caroline* : n°18

*Par une dame en Belgique* : n°17 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Caramelle59) + n°73




*Voici le post des chats déjà sortis, venez donner des nouvelles et mettres des photos.

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...-de-bethune-62*

----------


## Tiffany52

*Récap chat réservé, en attente de sortie :* 
*
**n°8** : asso coeur de Félins. * *Manque une FA de transit à Béthune pour la nuit du 19 au 20

**n°10* *: asso Coeurs de félins. Frais de sortie pris en charge par Mme Palcal Delbos. Manque un covoit ?

**n°24** : asso les Kabouli Kats.* *Sortie prévu mardi ou mercredi

**n°36* *: piste adoption par Solenn13. Frais de sortie pris en charge par Mme Joëlle Briand + 30  de don de Betravrouge.
**Sortie couverte par l'asso Kabouli Kats.* * Manque une FA quarantaine de 3 semaines et un covoit pour Genève 

**n°37** : asso les Kabouli Kats. ( 60 de don de Polka67)* *Sortie prévu mardi ou mercredi

**n°39** : adoption par la maman de Solenn13 ( à Genève) Sortie couverte par l'asso Kabouli Kats**.* *Manque une FA quarantaine de 3 semaines et un covoit pour Genève. 

**n°69**: pris en charge par l'asso Les amis de Néo.  Manque une FA de quarantaine 

**n°70**: Mme Lorrand ( marseille)* * Cherche une FA de quarantaine de 2-3 semaines maxi, en attendant un covoit pour marseille* 

*
**
* *Récap chat sans solution** 


**n°12 : frais de sortie pris en charge par Buddica. Manque FA + asso ou adoptant 

n°13 ( les deux chats) frais de sortie pris en charge par Buddica. Manque FA + asso ou adoptant 

n°14 : frais de sortie pris en charge par Mme Joëlle Briand.* *Manque FA + asso ou adoptant 

n°21 : 30 de dons de Faraday et 30 de dons de Josette ( amie d'Isabelle75). Doit rester au refuge pour le moment, il a besoin de soin. On lui cherche quand même une solution pour la suite.* *Manque FA + asso ou adoptant 

**n°25** : Manque FA + asso ou adoptant
*
*n°38 : Asso Kabouli Kats. Frais de sortie pris en charge par Chacha31 * *Manque une FA 

**n°41 : Asso Kabouli Kats. 30 de don de Claire25.  * *Manque une FA et des dons 

n°42 :* *Manque FA + asso ou adoptant 

**n°56 ( la tigrée) : Manque FA + asso ou adoptant 

n°57 : 50 de dons de Jacqueline Limosin.* *Manque FA + asso ou adoptant**

n°78 : frais de sortie pris en charge par Mme Poitrot + 55 de dons par Agnès R ( hors rescue, contact Myrtille54) .* *Manque une asso et une FA quarantaine 



Piste adoption 

**Adoption possible à Aix en Provence via Lady92 pour le 10/25/26/45. En attente info de Caroline 
Buddica : pour deux chats 
*

----------


## Tiffany52

*RECAP FA

Urgent : besoin d'une FA quarantaine + FALD ou adoptant pour la 65. Elle ne s'entend absolument pas avec l'autre minette. La FA actuelle n'a aucune possibilité de les séparer. Elles sont donc ensemble dans la salle de bain La minette ne se nourrit plus. Il y a URGENCE 
*
*
Quarantaine / transit
*
*Cass51 (Haute Savoie) : pour 1 chat/chatte jusque fin juin/début juillet.  manque une A**SSO 
**Auréli** : pour un chat à partir du 29 mai


**FA Longue durée
**
 Besoin d'une FALD pour la n°76, de préférence à partir du 1er juin habituée aux chats craintifs 

**Fahn (Belgique) pour un chat adulte (peu importe son état)  Manque une asso et un covoit 
Mme Dominique Dussaud ( FB) peut prendre deux chats en FALD*  ::  *Manque une asso et un covoit pour l'herault* 
*

**
**PRE-VISITE ADOPTION
**
Lolobouba : secteur Amiens
Bourle Caroline: secteur refuge + Amiens + Marseille
Myrtille54 : secteur Bordeaux + Aix en provence
Dominobis : Marseille et environs (pour pré et post adoptions)
Isabeuvry :* *Béthune et environs (pour FA et adoptions)
*

----------


## Tiffany52

*Récap des dons non attribué à un chat en particulier :

**Faraday : 30 
Dominobis : 30
Tocquyna : 10
Minou89 : 50
JoFM-PA : 70
Sophie Toch ( hors forum, contact adoptions nord) : 60
Jack79 : 400 avec reçu, attribué à des asso sur justificatif factures post sortie
Nath34 : 100
Maryhell : 55 avec reçu si possible
Lola59 : 15
Mme Aléna Ambroise ( hors rescue contact Caroline) 30
Xana22 : 15
Solenn13 : 50
Kalie62 : 50
Electre : 20
Circe6217 : 20
Lady 92 : 40  avec reçu fiscal ou un cotrain.
Michèle78 : 50 avec reçu fiscal
Aretousa : 50 de dons pour les soins de la minette arriver en urgence avec un prolapsus. Recu fiscal souhaité.
eiger : 10
**Fafachat* *: 100
**AlexiaA** : 10
**Shat : 10 ( déjà envoyé à Caroline)


**Attribué à la n°20, mais elle a été adopté au refuge : 40 de don de Faraday et 20 de Isabelle75.* *Que fait-on de ses dons ?
**
TOTAL = 1225  voir 1265  ( + tout les dons attribués à des chats en particulier )

*
*Récap des frais de sortie pris en charge, non attribué à un chat en particulier :

**Bidduca : pour un chat en urgence parmi 57/77/22/42
Ptiage76 : prend en charge les frais de sortie de 2 chats
Michèle78 : prend en charge les frais de sortie pour un chat
Fahn : prend en charge les frais de sortie du chat qu'elle acceuillera 



Récap covoit 

Hors rescue : région parisienne vers auxerre
Maryhell : région Rhônes Alpes
JOFM-PA : Béthune vers Belgique
Lady 92 : cotrain un week end ( sauf le 26 mai) départ de paris et d'une durée maxi de 2h.
Pacopanpan : covoit possible Nord et Belgique
Dominobis : covoit possible autour de marseille
Nadine Janiaut viens à Béthune mardi 15 mai chercher ses 2 minettes et les deux chats réservés par la chattournerie
Folie Lilou ( FB) Béthune vers Montpellier entre le 1er et le 3 juin
Claire25 Béthune vers Nemours (77) le 17 mai* *+**Béthune-Paris le 23 mai* *+ Béthune-Paris* *le 31 mai 


Recherche covoit

Bethune vers Xervik ( Belgique ) : Caramelle59 ou JOFM-PZ
Béthune-Marseille par ??? le ???  Ce trajet jusqu'à Marseille pourrait-il faire un arrêt à Montpellier ???? 
Caroline, c'est toi qui est en contact, peux tu voir si c'est possible ? merci
Béthune-Hérault pour deux chats.
Béthune - Dardilly ( 69 ) pour le chat n°8
*

----------


## Shat

J'ai aussi envoyé 10 euros par chèque à Caroline Bourle
qui l'a peut etre reçu hier   (non attribué à un chat 
en particulier sauf si elle en voit un à qui ce complément pourra etre utile). A ajouter dans le récapitulatif.

----------


## cristelle

Sur fb, une dame donne 45 pour le 22,  cela devrait un peu pour le traitement

il est super beau, c'est vrai que la premiere photo ne lui rendait pas hommage;

----------


## cristelle

Encore des questions la 01 sort normalement aujourd'hui, vu qu'elle a prdu ses bb,
 a telle vu un veto ?
 va t elle etre stérilisée ? avant sa sortie car celle ci etait financé depuis longtemps.

Merci de repondre

----------


## Faraday

> J'ai aussi envoyé 10 euros par chèque à Caroline Bourle
> qui l'a peut etre reçu hier   (non attribué à un chat 
> en particulier sauf si elle en voit un à qui ce complément pourra etre utile). A ajouter dans le récapitulatif.


comment sont gérés les dons envoyés directement au refuge ?

----------


## tara60

> comment sont gérés les dons envoyées directement au refuge ?


pas de gestion possible içi pour les dons dont nous ne sommes pas au courant!!!

de toute façon, le refuge en a besoin aussi ainsi que Caroline qui en prend chez elle pour les soigner 

si des personnes ont envoyés directement leur don au refuge sans passer par içi, c'est que c'était leur décision donc rien à redire pour ma part.

et de toute façon, vu le montant a répartir içi, nous n'aurons pas assez pour tout le monde donc surement rien en solde pour le refuge malheureusement.

----------


## sydney21

> Encore des questions la 01 sort normalement aujourd'hui, vu qu'elle a prdu ses bb,
> a telle vu un veto ?
> va t elle etre stérilisée ? avant sa sortie car celle ci etait financé depuis longtemps.
> 
> Merci de repondre


Message de Caroline hier soir :
"pour la numéro 1 on m'a dit qu'il fallait attendre au moins une quinzaine de jours aprés la fausse couche pour faire stériliser"

C'est aussi ce que conseille ma véto, toujours attendre 15 jours pour laisser retomber le stress.

----------


## kasoflor

Bonjour, comme je le disais a caroline je suis prete a prendre en quarantaine la petite chatte pour faire avancer les choses.pour les frais il y a déja 110  euros pour elle ( avec mon don)  je prendrai le reste en charge . Dans le cas ou elle ne s entendrait pas du tout avec mon chat ou bien si elle était positive  je m engage à la garder le temps nécessaire pour lui trouver une famille avec votre aide j espère...

----------


## Tiffany52

> Encore des questions la 01 sort normalement aujourd'hui, vu qu'elle a prdu ses bb,
>  a telle vu un veto ?
>  va t elle etre stérilisée ? avant sa sortie car celle ci etait financé depuis longtemps.
> 
> Merci de repondre


Il me semble avoir vu hier, un message de Caroline qui disait que le veto l'avait et que pour la stérilisation il fallait attendre 15 jours après la fausse couche.
Pour les frais de sortie et la stérilisation, il devait être pris charge par toquyna, mais finalement elle ne les prends plus, puisqu'elle à sortie le 22.

----------


## Tiffany52

> Bonjour, comme je le disais a caroline je suis prete a prendre en quarantaine la petite chatte pour faire avancer les choses.pour les frais il y a déja 110  euros pour elle ( avec mon don)  je prendrai le reste en charge . Dans le cas ou elle ne s entendrait pas du tout avec mon chat ou bien si elle était positive  je m engage à la garder le temps nécessaire pour lui trouver une famille avec votre aide j espère...


Donc tout est ok pour vous. Je vais voir avec l'asso qui se proposait, si dans ces conditions elle est ok pour couvrir la sortie. 
Il ne manquera plus qu'un Covoit pour la RP, quand auriez vous la possibilité de récupérer la minette à la gare du nord. Es-ce que demain mais je n'ai pas l'horaire ou bien le 23 à 12h vous irez ?

----------


## tara60

La 78 est sur le nouveau sos, pouvez-vous en discuter sur le nouveau sos

merci

----------


## Tiffany52

OK pas de problème.

Je t'ai mis les récap sur la page précédente  ::

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

kasoflor je vous ai laissé un message sur votre répondeur  ça serait super pour la puce  rappelez moi qu'on en discute merci

----------


## adoptions nord

edit

----------


## Tiffany52

> LA 16,71,11 et ??


on a pas le numéro de la 4è elle n'apparait pas sur les photos.

----------


## isabeuvry

J'ai également sorti 4 chatons en tant que particulier car en urgence

----------


## Tiffany52

> J'ai également sorti 4 chatons en tant que particulier car en urgence


Ok j'ajoute au recap

----------


## Faraday

> pas de gestion possible içi pour les dons dont nous ne sommes pas au courant!!!
> 
> de toute façon, le refuge en a besoin aussi ainsi que Caroline qui en prend chez elle pour les soigner 
> 
> si des personnes ont envoyés directement leur don au refuge sans passer par içi, c'est que c'était leur décision donc rien à redire pour ma part.
> 
> et de toute façon, vu le montant a répartir içi, nous n'aurons pas assez pour tout le monde donc surement rien en solde pour le refuge malheureusement.


merci Tara60, c'était juste pour avoir confirmation qu'ils ne sont pas comptés dans les récap' d'ici.........

----------


## tara60

Tiffany, quand tu modifieras la récap avec les 4 chatons d'Isa, enlève la 65 tigrée blanche de la liste asso coeur de félins
elle est sous un indépendant (scarlett), frais pris en charge par Cécile625.

merci

----------


## Scarlett1234

> Tiffany, quand tu modifieras la récap avec les 4 chatons d'Isa, enlève la 65 tigrée blanche de la liste asso coeur de félins
> elle est sous un indépendant (scarlett), frais pris en charge par Cécile625.
> 
> merci



frais pris en charge par moi également....car elle est chez moi...

à ajouter donc dans les "sortis par particuliers"

----------


## tara60

> frais pris en charge par moi également....car elle est chez moi...
> 
> à ajouter donc dans les "sortis par particuliers"


si tu as des factures vétérinaire que tu as réglé toi même pour elle et qui n'ont pas été pris en charge par cette personne, transmets-les moi comme je le demande à tout le monde. merci

----------


## tara60

Bon Mesdames, une fois que le nouveau sos sera créer, avec photo de la chêvre et lien de M. FB pour Paco bien sûr

ce sujet servira à la répartition des dons, les photos et nouvelles devront être postées sur le sujet des sortis.

Vous voudrez bien me (nous) faire parvenir vos factures vétérinaires içi et en fichier joint par mail (tara60@hotmail.fr) car içi pas très lisible.

Sur les factures devront être indiquer le N° du chat (car je n'ai pas les numéros de puces/tatouages,ni le nom de chacun des minous).

Veuillez, si possible, regrouper vos factures par asso et non en 15 mails différents. Indiquez aussi si vous pouvez fournir un reçu fiscal ou non.

Pour certains, il faudra attendre quelques jours que les chats aient vu un véto mais vous pourrez aussi me faire un topo ou devis pour les frais à venir mais ne tardez pas car la répartition n'attendra pas des semaines.

VEUILLEZ AUSSI NE PAS DONNER LES FACTURES POUR LESQUELLES VOUS AVEZ RECU DES DONS EXTERIEURS ET QUI NE SONT PAS REPRIS DANS LA RECAP DE CE SOS.
 CECI POUR UN SOUCIS DE RESPECT ENVERS CEUX QUI N'EN ONT PAS EU AINSI QUE POUR LES CHATS QUI ONT BESOIN DE SOINS.

merci à tous

----------


## Tiffany52

*Récap à jour* 

+ de 70 chats en sursis d'eutha le 17 mai à Bethune (62)

----------


## aristraitchat

Les deux minettes (1et 74) sont bien arrivées chez moi, je viens de les installer dans leurs locaux de quarantaine et demain matin elles iront chez le vétérinaire.

----------


## sydney21

::

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

a rajouter svp a la récapitulation !!!

j'ai reçu des frais de sortie pour les loulous suivants 

PAR MARIE  pour les numéro  3  et  58   (ASCA)   pour le numéro 8 (coeur de felins) et pour COUMBA  ja c que l'association a déja réglé ses frais de sorti au refuge  donc je leur renvoie directement

PAR VERONIQUE P  pour le les numéros 6 (ASCA) et pour la 69 (LES AMIS DE NEO)

j'ai reçu également de melle HUEMER marie astrid (fille de véronique p) deux cheques 1 de 45 et 1 de 55 pour les frais de deux minous 

et également d'une amie de véronique p madame abrantes sandrine deux cheques  1 de 45 et 1 de 55 pour les frais de deux minous  par contre tous ces réglements sont a l'ordre du trésor public donc les loulous qui peuvent en bénéficier sont ceux déja a jour  castrés ou stérilisés et pucés !!!

dans tous les cas on va mettre sur le nouveau post les nouveaux arrivés et si probléme on imputéra ces frais de sortis pour les suivants 

je vous remercie beaucoup les filles  grace a vous toutes 10 chats ont leurs frais de sortis payés  c vraiment génial !!!!

----------


## tara60

Donc si j'ai bien compris, on peux rajouter dans la récap des frais de sorties offerts du NOUVEAU sos, 4 frais déjà payés que l'on pourra attribuer aux sorties du nouveau sos??

----------


## tara60

Concernant les frais payés pour le 8 et la 69, Tiffany peux-tu les repporter dans le nouveau sos car ils en font partis

----------


## BBJPDS

> [B]Qui peut me donner des news de mes 36 & 39 svp  ????


Ben.. problème de FA, Solenn ! Je me demande si le fait des complications dues à la sortie de territoire et aux frais que ça engendre ne freinent pas les FA. Je vous avais dit par mail que je couvrais à condition que tous les frais soient pris en charge. 
Les frais de sortie du 39 sont pris en charge par Joelle (Briand) et on n'a personne pour couvrir financièrement le 39. ATTENTION : en ce qui concerne les 3 que l'es Kabouli ont sortis, ils n'étaient ni vaccinés ni stérilisés. Les frais ont été de 39 euros environ pour la puce. Donc il faut prévoir beaucoup plus, en termes de frais, que les 45 euros annoncés.

Il faudrait donc absolument que vous confirmiez sur le post que vous êtes toujours OK pour couvrir l'intégralité de ce qui manquera, en accord avec la FA - et par contre du point de vue des Kabouli, il n'est pas question de laisser partir, par exemple, un chat non stérilisé histoire de faire des économies. Donc je pense que si la FA sait qu'elle peut travailler en collaboration avec vous, on a une chance d'avoir une propositon...

Ou bien, je renouvelle la question posée par ... euh.. je ne sais plus qui : prendre contact avec le refuge (pou Caroline) pour voir s'il n'y aurait pas moyen de les mettre DÈS MAINTENANT en règle ? Au moins la castra...

En tout cas, merci de bien préciser que vous maintenez. Sinon, là ils sont réservés donc personne ne s'intéresse plus à eux, ils ont leur délai le 24 si j'ai bien compris, et le 39 n'est pas protégé puisque personne ne s'est proposé pour couvrir ses frais de sortie...

----------


## aristraitchat

Bonjour,

Les deux louloutes arrivées chez moi hier soir, numéro 1 nommée Fanta et numéro 74 nommée Elphée, sont allées rendre visite à leur amie madame la vétérinaire.
Bonne nouvelle, il n'y a pas de teigne ! elles ont été regardées au microscope et passées à la lampe. Elles ont cependant, par mesure de sécurité,  un traitement préventif teigne.
Par contre elles sont remplies de puces, on les voit sauter , et de vers. Elles ont eu stronghold dans le cou. Et plus tard je leur administrerai un milbemax.
elles ont du boulot pour retrouver leur blancheur .
Pour la 1 (Fanta) les bobos derrière les oreilles et sous l'abdomen sont dues aux puces, à force de se gratter. elle a eu une piqure anti démangeaisons.
Pour la 74 (Elphée) plus de poils sous le ventre du au stress: elle est tellement stressée que la vétérinaire avait du mal à entendre le coeur, elle entendait les tremblements de la pauvre petite bête. On va lui apporter une petite vie paisible et ça devrait s'arranger, dans le calme et la patience.
Les nouvelles sont bonnes, nous voilà rassurés.

Merci à tous ceux qui participent de près ou de loin au sauvetage des chats pour leur permettre  "d'avoir le droit"  de vivre dans de bonnes conditions.

----------


## sydney21

Merci d'aller sur ce post pour les nouvelles des chats sortis :
Sortis du refuge de bethune 62

----------


## tara60

c'est sûr que ces 2 là, puisque la FA n'est pas encore trouvée, il faudrait vérifier si stérilisés et si non, demander au refuge ou Caroline de les mettre en règle en prenant rdv à la spa de Lièvin, puisqu'il faut un délai pour le rdv sinon les frais seront beaucoup plus importants.

Solenn, vu que vous êtes l'adoptante, demandez-leur de faire le nécessaire castration, ident + la primo RAGE et envoyez le montant à régler qu'ils vous indiquerons. Si tout est fait labas avant leur sortie, cela vous coutera moins chèr et une FA sera rassurée sur le fait que vous honorez bien vos engagements!!!

Courage mais vous devez perséverer pour eux et faire bouger vous-même les choses!!

Dans le cas où vous reviendriez sur votre proposition d'adoption, dites-le le plus rapidement possible pour leur laisser une chance de sortir par un autre moyen sinon, ce sera leur arrêt de mort.

Merci de nous tenir au courant.

----------


## zaberlo

Merci pour les nouvelles des deux nénettes ! Cristelle m'a tenu un peu au courant, elles pourront donc la rejoindre une fois que le traitement préventif contre la teigne sera terminé.

Pouvez vous m'envoyer des photos des deux minettes sur le mail de l'asso? (aupredemonarche@laposte.net) Merci !

Au niveau des frais de sortie des nénettes comme ça s'est passé ? Avez vous déjà payé ? J'espère qu'on pourra aussi bénéficier des dons une fois que le transfert d'asso sera fait pour tout les frais, car on a la stérilisation en plus pour la 74 (donc Elphée)... 




> Bonjour,
> 
> Les deux louloutes arrivées chez moi hier soir, numéro 1 nommée Fanta et numéro 74 nommée Elphée, sont allées rendre visite à leur amie madame la vétérinaire.
> Bonne nouvelle, il n'y a pas de teigne ! elles ont été regardées au microscope et passées à la lampe. Elles ont cependant, par mesure de sécurité,  un traitement préventif teigne.
> Par contre elles sont remplies de puces, on les voit sauter , et de vers. Elles ont eu stronghold dans le cou. Et plus tard je leur administrerai un milbemax.
> elles ont du boulot pour retrouver leur blancheur .
> Pour la 1 (Fanta) les bobos derrière les oreilles et sous l'abdomen sont dues aux puces, à force de se gratter. elle a eu une piqure anti démangeaisons.
> Pour la 74 (Elphée) plus de poils sous le ventre du au stress: elle est tellement stressée que la vétérinaire avait du mal à entendre le coeur, elle entendait les tremblements de la pauvre petite bête. On va lui apporter une petite vie paisible et ça devrait s'arranger, dans le calme et la patience.
> Les nouvelles sont bonnes, nous voilà rassurés.
> ...

----------


## tara60

pourrez-vous me faire parvenir par mail vos factures en y indiquant le numéro des chats et me préciser qui a réglé les frais de sortie (l'asso ou un donateur?) et si vous délivrez des reçus fiscaux : 

tara60@hotmail.fr

merci

----------


## solenn13

Bien sûr que je maintiens mes adoptions pour les 36 et 39. Une de mes amies assurera le covoiturage. Je vais appeler le refuge tout à l'heure pour faire avancer les choses. Je garantis les frai de sortie le  39 et le reste pour lui et le 36.

----------


## BBJPDS

> Bien sûr que je maintiens mes adoptions pour les 36 et 39. Une de mes amies assurera le covoiturage. Je vais appeler le refuge tout à l'heure pour faire avancer les choses. Je garantis les frai de sortie le  39 et le reste pour lui et le 36.


Merci pour votre réponse Solenn ! Si vous pouviez allez voir peut-être aussi sur ce lien, où on parle du 36, pour rassurer tout le monde : https://www.facebook.com/events/1667...9043899890671/

----------


## lolobouba

Au fait toujours personne qui fait un don pour mon Bulle (le n°9)...j'ai pourtant pas hésiter à le prendre en plus alors qu'il n'était pas prévu...et ce malgré son bobo au menton.... C'est bien de donner pour les restants mais faut pas oublier les sortis.... (pour mémoire suis à 14 chats chez moi...... alors un ti coup de pouce pour Bulle serait super sympa... surtout que Adeline (Filémon) en a sorti 8 au total... merci

----------


## Tiffany52

> Au fait toujours personne qui fait un don pour mon Bulle (le n°9)...j'ai pourtant pas hésiter à le prendre en plus alors qu'il n'était pas prévu...et ce malgré son bobo au menton.... C'est bien de donner pour les restants mais faut pas oublier les sortis.... (pour mémoire suis à 14 chats chez moi...... alors un ti coup de pouce pour Bulle serait super sympa... surtout que Adeline (Filémon) en a sorti 8 au total... merci


Tara demande à ce qu'on lui envoi les factures véto et toute les infos concernant les chats sortie.
Elle attend tout ça pour pouvoir faire la répartition. Pour le moment elle n'a rien reçue de personne, donc elle ne peut rien faire.

----------


## lolobouba

> Tara demande à ce qu'on lui envoi les factures véto et toute les infos concernant les chats sortie.
> Elle attend tout ça pour pouvoir faire la répartition. Pour le moment elle n'a rien reçue de personne, donc elle ne peut rien faire.


ah bin je lui ai envoyé hier  ::  si elle a pas eu faut je recommence....

----------


## Tiffany52

> ah bin je lui ai envoyé hier  si elle a pas eu faut je recommence....


Elle a peut être eu hier alors.

Son message datait de 2 jours  je crois.

Mais temps que tout le monde ne lui aura pas envoyer les infos, Elle devra encore attendre.

----------


## lolobouba

oui c'est sûr.... mais bon même avec la répartition ca ne couvrira pas tous les frais engagés Ö alors si on peut encore avoir qq dons ca serait pas mal  :Big Grin:

----------


## tara60

> oui c'est sûr.... mais bon même avec la répartition ca ne couvrira pas tous les frais engagés Ö alors si on peut encore avoir qq dons ca serait pas mal


Lolo, j'ai bien reçu tes 2 factures par mail.
j'ai reçu aussi des éléments de Les amis de Néo.

Mais j'attend TOUS les autres c'est à dire encore 10 associations DONC JE NE PEUX PAS REPARTIR LES DONS TANT QUE JE N AURAIS PAS *TOUTES LES FACTURES OU DEVIS ainsi que le montant de frais de sortie.

je sais que certains ont déjà réglés leur facture véto mais sachant que TOUT ne sera pas couvert par les dons de ce sos, VOUS POUVEZ AUSSI FAIRE UN APPEL AUX DONS DE VOTRE COTE SUR RESCUE OU AUTRE FORUM*

----------


## lolobouba

ok merci Tara  :: 
comment on fait pour passer un appel aux dons ici? je suis un peu paumée pas l'habitude Ö merci les filles

----------


## siam4ever

Les filles je n'arrive pas à savoir si le siamoisé a été sorti, pouvez vs me le dire s'il vs plait ?

----------


## Myrtille54

ce petiti doudou ?  sorti ADOPTE

----------


## lolobouba

Qui sait ce qu'est devenu le n° 22?

----------


## lolobouba

> le 22 a été sorti par une indépendante


ok merci
pas de nouvelles?

----------


## lolobouba

ah excuses je l'ai pas vu Ö oups je vais donc y refaire un tour merci

----------


## Faraday

> ce petiti doudou ?  sorti ADOPTE


qu'est-ce qu'il est booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ! l'après avant...

----------


## tara60

vous allez arrêter de polluer mon post avec des chats aux yeux bleus  ::

----------


## lolobouba

> Pour la 65 (noir et blanc) elle sera sortie demain après midi par moi (sur place vers 16h je pense)
> Adeline (responsable refuge de Filémon) appelle Yvette demain matin pour voir lequel a le plus besoin d'être sauvé dans ceux qui restent, je lui ramène par la même occasion...
> 
> je peux prendre pour qqn si besoin aussi... ma route de retour Béthune, Bapaume, Albert, Corbie, Amiens et Moreuil.
> 
> Si qqn peut aider financièrement, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, ca serait un grand soulagement... merci
> 
> Merci de me confirmer que c'est bon pour la sortie demain a.m. de la 65 (noir et blanc) 
> 
> Réponse


Bjr ça en est ou pour la répartition des dons? svp merci
on arrive en fin de mois et dur pour moi.... (sans gasoil)

----------


## dominobis

Le changement de regard est radical dès qu'ils se sentent en sécurité ...

----------


## tara60

je viens de mp toutes les personnes de rescue qui ont promis un don, voici le détail:

C'est un fichier excel donc pas très joli pour içi.
Le montant total des frais que l'on m'a communiqué s'élève à + de 3000  donc chacun reçoi environ 37% des frais engagés sur cette 1ere partie de sauvetage. Déduction faite des frais de sortie pris en charge par des donateurs ainsi que les dons nominatifs dont je n'ai pas encore fait les mp.
Sydney21 (ASSISTANCE AUX FELINS DIEPPOIS) fait don de ce qu'elle aurait pu recevoir de cette répartition donc ses frais n'ont pas été pris en compte dans les calculs. Merci à Sydney21  :: 

ASCA

147

JoFM-PA (70)
Sophie Toch (60)chq reçu par Asca
Kalie62 (17)chq part le 5/6



LES AMIS DE NEO
178

JACK79 chèque
envoyé
le 4/6




LES CHTITTES PATTES
132

Maryhell (46)envoi chq sem 24
Xana22 (15)paypal le 4/6
Kalie62 (21)chq part le 5/6

NATH34 (50)envoi chq sem 24


KABOULI KATS
95

JACK79 chèque
envoyé
semaine
24



CUR DE FELINS
290

FAFACHAT (100) envoi chq le 5/6
NATH34 (50)envoi chq sem 24 via les Chtittes pattes
FARADAY (30) envoi chq sem 23
Dominobis (30)
Circe6217 (20) envoi chq 5/6
Tocquyna 
(10)
Aretousa (50)chq déjà envoyé

LA CHATTOUNERIE
42

Electre (20)
eiger (10)
chq posté 5/6
Kalie62 (12)chq part le 5/6




AU PRE DE MON ARCHE
70

Eléna Ambroise (30)
Lola59 (15)
Michele78 (4)envoi chq le 7/6
Solenn13 (21)



SSAD

46

MICHELE78envoi chq le 7/6






REFUGE DE FILEMON
99

JACK79 chèque
envoyé
semaine
25



LES PATTOUNES
28

JACK79 chèque
envoyé
semaine
25



ISABEUVRY

79

MINOU89 (50)
Solenn13 (29)





LOLOBOUBA 

19

Alexia A (10)
Maryhell (9)envoi chq sem 24
















TOTAL

1225










- - - Mise à jour - - -

il reste quelques points en suspens à savoir : 

Adresse de l'association AU PRE DE MON ARCHE

+ 2 donateurs de FB à savoir : 

Sophie Toch (60) pour ASCA : contact ADOPTION NORD qui voudra bien s'en charger SVP OK vu entre Adoption Nord et Sophie

Aléna Ambroise (30) pour AU PRE DE MON ARCHE : contact Caroline qui voudra bien s'en charger SVP

----------


## Tiffany52

Super travail TARA  :: 

Juste pour info et pour être sur que j'ai bien compris : ce récap prend juste en compte les dons non nominatif ? Les assos recevront donc en plus les dons nominatifs de chaque chat qu'elle a sortie ? c'est bien ça ?

----------


## tara60

YES Tiffany, je pense que certains ont déjà envoyé (comme Isabelle75) mais je vais faire aussi des mp pour les dons nominatifs.

le seul soucis est de savoir si les dons pour frais de sortis ont bien été envoyé au refuge et la ???  comme l'envoi a été arrêté à un moment donné, il n'y a que Caroline, le refuge ou les donateurs eux-mêmes qui pourrait le dire donc je suis repartie des récap en considérant qu'elles correspondaient à la réalité et que les frais de sortie étaient correct.

----------


## adoptions nord

le don de Sophie irait à l'asso ASCA c'est bien ça? je l'ai contacté pour savoir si elle est toujours d'accord, j'attend sa réponse. 
Elle m'a répondu elle est toujours d'accord
pourrais-je avoir en mp l'adresse à laquelle sophie doit envoyer son don? merci

----------


## smudgyupsy

Tara super job pour le récap merci bcp

l'adresse de l'asso : 
ASCA
34 rue des Forges
88600 BROUVELIEURES


sinon les news des loulouttes à la maison :
miss 67 = Holia (testée FELV+, elle n'est donc pas partie dans la FA prévue)
après 48h de jeu de cache cache elel a découvert à la sortie de quarantaine son nouvel environnement
c'est une puce super caline, super pot de colel et un peu fofolle
je n'ai pas réussi à faire de photo car elel bouge tout le temps quand je suis dans la pièce et se frotte à moi
par contre j'ai fait des petite vidéo sympa si quelqu'un veut la mettre en ligne je ne sais pas faire

miss 58 - Helisa (testée également FELV+ vit avec Holia)
elle est juste géniale
arrive en courant quand je l'appelle, un juste milieu de minette indépendante et caline
on a découvert chez le véto des agraphes dans l'une de ses pattes arrière, je ne sais pas depuis combien de temps ct là mais ça fait trop mal au coeur, avec en plus son oreille cassé et sa moitiè de queue on peut facilemment imaginer que la puce n'a pas eu une vie paisible jusque là 
du coup je la couvre de bisous et de papouille a longueur de temps
je l'adore

je pense qu'elle va devenir la mascotte de ma petite asso

----------


## Tacha

Par rapport aux dons, juste pour dire que j'ai bien été en contact avec les Chtites Pattes pour les frais véto de la n°2. Par contre je n'ai pas réglé les frais de sortie, s'il y a eu. Si Caroline peut me dire à combien ils se montaient je lui envoie un chèque.

----------


## tara60

> Par rapport aux dons, juste pour dire que j'ai bien été en contact avec les Chtites Pattes pour les frais véto de la n°2. Par contre je n'ai pas réglé les frais de sortie, s'il y a eu. Si Caroline peut me dire à combien ils se montaient je lui envoie un chèque.


Déjà demande aux chtites pattes si ils ont réglés les FDS de la 2 sinon le montant doit être écrit sur la feuille jaune de sortie du refuge qu'ils doivent avoir ou la FA.
Si personne n'a réglé, tu peux envoyer ton règlement (chèque à l'ordre du TP)au refuge en indiquant bien le numéro de puce ou tatouage de la chatte ainsi que le nom de l'asso qui l'a sortie surtout sinon ils ne vont pas s'y retrouver.

----------


## adoptions nord

Pour Asca le chèque doit être mis à quel ordre? ASCA? Association ASCA? ou autre

----------


## tara60

> Pour Asca le chèque doit être mis à quel ordre? ASCA? Association ASCA? ou autre


on va dire : ASSOCIATION ASCA  après laisse en blanc sans tirer de trait ainsi si ils doivent indiquer un nom, ils auront la place  ::

----------


## Myrtille54

> on va dire : ASSOCIATION ASCA  après laisse en blanc sans tirer de trait ainsi si ils doivent indiquer un nom, ils auront la place


ASCA Action Solidarité Cause Animale

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

pour la numéro 2 des chtites pattes 0 frais de sortie !!!!

j'ai déja donné plusieurs cheques reçu pour les frais de sortie au refuge  je fais un gros point avec yvette jeudi !!!!

merci a l'asso asca pour les nouvelles des fifilles je suis contente que tu les accueillent et les chouchoutes malgré qu'elles soient felv !!!!

----------


## adoptions nord

Sophie poste ça asap (elle habite en Norvege donc il faut le temps que le courrier arrive) et elle voudrait savoir si c'est pour un chat en particulier ou si ça en couvre plusieurs ^^

----------


## smudgyupsy

Caroline c'est normale en plus elle sont géniale

ASCA ou Association ASCA c'est pareil pour l'ordre du chéque ou même ASCA Action solidarité cause animale

pour Sophie ben ça m'aide surtout à payer la facture des 7 adultes et 3 chatons
ça peut être 20 € par chaton par ex  ::

----------


## tara60

Décidément, malgré plusieurs mp à l'association AU PRE DE MON ARCHE pseudo "ZABERLO", je n'ai toujours pas leur adresse !!!

Si une personne içi les connait, peut- elle nous la donner??

ou nous dire  qu'ils ne veulent peut être pas de leur don??

----------


## cristelle

> Décidément, malgré plusieurs mp à l'association AU PRE DE MON ARCHE pseudo "ZABERLO", je n'ai toujours pas leur adresse !!!
> 
> Si une personne içi les connait, peut- elle nous la donner??
> 
> ou nous dire  qu'ils ne veulent peut être pas de leur don??



Zaberlo n'a pas toujours accés à internet
Si, si je pense qu'elle veut toujours les dons

"Au pré de Mon Arche"
La Pignède
48130 La Chaze de Peyre

----------


## sydney21

J'ai trouvé cette adresse sur google, en espérant qu'il s'agisse de la bonne asso :

Au pré de mon Arche 
La Pignède
 48130 La Chaze de Peyre 

aupredemonarche@laposte.net

----------


## tara60

et ben voilà,  il suffisait d'écrire en bleu 

merci les filles  ::

----------


## marie92

*de la part de caroline bourle 

10 chats arrive ce matin au refuge plus une mamans avec 4 chatons tres urgent

photos a venir*

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Coucou Marie, on en sort pas et plus personne ne bouge....

----------


## marie92

oui vero c'est désesperant 
caroline est au courant de la situation 
en ce moment il y a pleins de sauvetages a faire chats chiens elle est sur tout les fronts
je te telephone :: et on ce voit

----------


## Myrtille54

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ne-62-a-55328/

lien vers le nouveau sujet

----------


## Nathalie Pizel

non pas adopté. adoptante s'est rétractée, cherche à nouveau adoptants et FA.




> ce petiti doudou ?  sorti ADOPTE

----------


## Nathalie Pizel

En symptôme de stress car enfermé depuis + d'un mois en attendant la pseudo adoptante qui l'a planté pendant sa 40aine. Il ne va pas bien il faut le sortir! = FA, adoptants fiables.

----------


## Calymone

Il est ou ? En FA ce loulou ? 

Il avait été pris en charge par une asso ou ..?

Merci  ::

----------


## Myrtille54

> Il est ou ? En FA ce loulou ? 
> 
> Il avait été pris en charge par une asso ou ..?
> 
> Merci


Il est en Fa chez Nathalie à Amiens

Couvert par une asso pour sa sortie l adoptante devait couvrir tous les frais veto du titi durant sa 40aine ........ Elle serait aller le chercher elle meme il aurait aussi ete malade .

----------


## smudgyupsy

j'ai bien reçu malgrés quelques difficultés les chéques de :
Sophie Toch (60)
Kalie62 (17)





- - - Mise à jour - - -

merci de votre don,
la spa de brouvelieures avait mon courrier et refusait de me le donner sauf si j'allais le chercher moi meme, 
car elle veut me rencontrer et savoir de quoi il en retourne de mon asso !!!
je réve!

----------


## lilie78

Un petit coucou pour donner des nouvelles de n°5, cette petit bouille aux yeux malicieux avec un petit collier marron, sortie de la spa de béthune le 12/05/2012.

Ma mère m'avait parlée de cet appel de détresse lancé sur Rescue. Dans mon minuscule studio de 15m² je n'imaginais pas prendre d'animal, faute de place. Un soir, censée rédiger mon mémoire de fin d'études, je me suis laissée "distraire" (j'ai dit "censée", lol) par ce fameux topic. c'est alors que j'ai vu défiler toutes ces photos, dont n°5 avec ses yeux en amande (d'ailleurs si quelqu'un a toujours sa photo je la veux bien car je ne l'ai pas enregistrée), les descriptifs et ces 80 animaux menacés d'euthanasie, dont l'échéance approchait à grand pas et les membres de cette spa qui essayaient de gagner du temps.

Dans un élan de générosité et de folie peut être, je me suis proposée pour être FA pour aider au placement, adopter demandait trop d'engagement, surtout qu'étant très petitement logée, je ne pouvais isoler l'animal en cas de problème. Je ne me voyais pas choisir tel ou tel quatre pattes, même si 2-3 m'avaient tapés dans l'oeil (n°5, une noire et un européen je crois).
C'est alors que Barbaracha (qui m'a aidée pour les frais de sortie) m'a proposé n°5, un signe peut être... et tout s'est fait très vite, une association a accepté de me chapoter, et le samedi 12 nous voilà sur la route de béthune.

Je m'imaginais un chat d'un certain âge (à la base c'est ce que je voulais car ils ont quand même moins de chances de s'en sortir). Une bénévole l'a mise dans la caisse, j'ouvre la porte, tend mes mains doucement (pas très rassurée je l'avoue...) et attrape une boule de poils, enfin c'est vite dit, plutôt un squelette poilu, D'une légèreté bluffante (et pour cause, elle pesait 1.5 kg). je l'ai donc calinée et posée sur les genoux de mon ami en attendant de faire les papiers. elle est restée sur lui, malgré l'agitation autour et les animaux, en ne cessant de patouner (il était heureux, tiens, un jean troué et des griffes qui picotaient les cuisses, lol).

Puis nous sommes revenus à la maison et là les soins vétos se sont enchaînés (elle m'a couté un bras cette minette!) : forte déshydratation, galle d'oreilles, puces... moi qui étais plutôt gauche, je me suis vite transformée en assistante véto, les médicaments, les produits dans les oreilles. elle s'est quand même bien laissée soigner et il a fallu s'apprivoiser mutuellement. 

Après quelques jours j'ai voulu la baptiser avec un nom super fashion : Chanel (ba oui Chanel n°5, c'est la classe!). pensez vous, aucun signal de réception! je l'avais quelques fois appelée Minette histoire d'attirer son attention, mais apparemment elle l'avait retenu, car elle se retournait. vous parlez d'une originalité! Bon ba va pour Minette. Et puis les jours ont passé, elle a repris du poids, des poils aussi, bcp grandi (on pense qu'elle avait environ 8 mois quand je l'ai sortie).  Minette chipait dans nos assiettes, nous trouait les doigts tellement elle était affamée, s'est même enfilée un quatre quart, papier compris... bjr l'angoisse. 
Son péché mignon : le maïs ! Elle nous rappelle à chaque repas que les pots de yaourts à saucer sont pour elle, le fromage également. et dès que la bombe de chantilly sort du frigo et est secouée, Minette raboule!

Méfiante avec mon ami, c'est avec moi qu'elle passait ses nuits, qu'elle venait le matin se blottir dans mes bras, idem quand je rentrais (et quand je rentre encore) : il faut la prendre dans les bras et lui faire un câlin en massant les oreilles, sinon vous avez droit aux miaulements et aux petits bêtises tant que vous ne vous êtes pas occupée d'elle. un brin d'exclusivité.
Bon je ne fais pas durer le suspens plus longtemps, nous nous sommes attachées l'une à l'autre et au bout de 2 mois l'adoption était confirmée. 

Nous avons déménagé pour un 45m² au plus grand bonheur de Minette qui commencait à tourner en rond. elle s'organise désormais des missions commando à travers les chaises, les couettes, la salle de bains, et le placard de vêtements. quand je la dispute elle court pour ne pas que je l'attrape.
 Le matin, on tarde parfois (bon très souvent) au lit quand le réveil sonne, mais Minette n'est pas de cet avis, elle s'empresse de débouler et de nous sauter dessus en miaulant dans les oreilles (vous savez le cri strident : lève toiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!) avec de grands yeux ronds. Ni une ni 2, je me lève et direction la cuisine pour lui donner sa pâté (faut s'occuper direct d'elle sinon elle piaille, un brin capricieuse) ou plutôt la sauce car elle ne voit désormais plus l'utilité de manger les morceaux de viande... quel gâchis!

Je ne sais pas si c'est courant aussi, mais elle ne mange pas les croquettes dans sa gamelle, elle les ejecte et mange par terre, un retour aux sources surement...

Elle a découvert la télé il n'y a pas si longtemps, elle suit les visages dessus, c'est bizarre ça doit lui faire mal aux yeux.
Niveau conneries, je n'ai pas eu grand chose, à part les sopalins griffés quand on a le malheur de l'oublier sur la table, les escalades sur le séchoir à linge, les pots de fleurs explosés, les pattes dans les bougies, et la tête penchée dans le grille pain. ah j'oubliais : le papier peint et mes bottes (petite vengeance quand je pars en déplacement) griffés Minette! mais rien de bien méchant.

l'hygiène c'est aussi important pour elle : direction la douche, matin (avec moi) et soir (avec mon ami), elle plonge dans la baignoire et miaule tant qu'on ne la prend pas avec elle. on est parfois obligé de la pousser car elle ne décute pas. après elle s'essuie sur le tapis de bain. Elle fait également l'inspectrice des travaux lors du nettoyage de litière et du ménage en général, elle est toujours dans la même pièce que nous.

Quand on rentre du travail, ce sont donc les câlins, les papotages, le jeu (on lui achète des jouets très souvent car elle les cache, trop gâtée. elle plonge même dans les sacs quand on revient des courses, pour repérer les articles intéressants). 
J'ai l'impression qu'elle s'ennuie parfois ou n'a pas assez d'activité, mais bon on essaie de l'occuper et de lui parler au maximum. nous avons essayé de la tester avec d'autres chats : c'est folklo, elle ne fait que grogner, et quand les chats s'approchent d'elle, elle hurle. bizarre pourtant elle était avec d'autres congénères à la spa. quelqu'un a-t-il une explication?

En revanche, elle ne dit rien aux chiens, elle est plutôt intriguée par ce gros tas de poils. mais travaillant toute la journée, nous ne sommes pas encore prêts à en prendre un. en famille d'accueil temporaire pourquoi pas, mais ce n'est pas encore d'actualité, j'attendrai que ma mère sollicite mon attention sur un autre topic. lol.


Ah ma ptite Minette, c'est désormais 3.9kg d'amour et de tendresse! je suis contente de l'avoir adoptée, et elle nous le rend bien. déjà bientôt un an! je n'imaginais pas qu'un chat puisse être aussi présent dans un foyer. on s'ennuie parfois quand elle dort de ce fait...

des petites nouvelles pour montrer que certains animaux, malgré toute la détresse animale, s'en sortent! 
olivia et minette

Par ordre chronologique

----------


## amelinemr2

N°5 a beaucoup de chance d'avoir trouvé une si bonne  maison, en plus elle est magnifique  et très capricieuse mais d'ici 1 ou deux ans, elle se calmera un peu , son mauvais départ dans la vie , des carences dues sans doute une mère absente trop tôt et une vie ou elle est la petite reine lui provoque ces petits travers ; certains animaux ont peur de leur reflet dans l'inox de la gamelle , parfois on est à milles lieux de la vrai explication des choses ; certains attrapent la pâtée avec la patte et la mette par terre pour la manger , pourquoi ? ça ...j'ai un chat qui lui pendant un mois faisait bouger la gamelle d'eau pour la lécher par terre, pourquoi ?:  mystère et cela lui a passé ;  qu'elle  hurle à présent lorsqu'elle  voit un autre chat, c'est peut être le rappel de sa cohabitation avec d'autres et peur de se retrouver dans la même situation . Pour la pâtée, les miens non plus ne mangent que la sauce , j'ai trouvé la parade en écrasant tout simplement les boulettes et là ils mangent l'ensemble                                                                                                                                           belle  vie à n°5 et sa famille

----------

